# Considerazioni



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Sono al mare
Il mare in autunno ti mette addosso un po' di malinconia
Ma la mia e'proprio fuori luogo 
Sono qui con i ragazzi e mio marito
Lui è dolce attento
Non tocchiamo mai argomento crisi tradim a meno che non sia io a scalpitare
E non ho più voglia di fargli male
Tanto sembra aver assorbito e far di tutto x ricominciare 
Assorbito sia chiaro so che dentro probabilmente ne soffre
Non mi è dato sapere sembra così sereno allegro

Io sto buona
Ma penso all altro? Si
Mi ha scritto ieri
Mi ha parlato della casa dove è andato a stare

Non era una città la nostra
In questi due anni ho condiviso tanto oltre il sesso che anche quello più era cambiato
Più amore di sicuro 
Era fare l amore
Era diverso
Più bello

Vedete
Penso qui ho tutto
Ma dentro in una parte piccola di me mi chiedo se sano rinunciare ad una persona che credo di amare oramai x un affetto profondissimo 
Ma affetto

Solo che come prima
Che guardo mio marito 
È così forte sto bene
Che non riesco
Non riesco 

Scusate post sconclusionato non arrivi mai in nessun punto
Mi chiedevo solo fosse normale in un posto meraviglioso con la mia famiglia avere sto pensiero all altro
A lui in casa
A lui che ricomincia una vita

A me tra 10 anni
Chissà se avrò fatto bene ?
Buona domenica


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sono al mare
> Il mare in autunno ti mette addosso un po' di malinconia
> Ma la mia e'proprio fuori luogo
> Sono qui con i ragazzi e mio marito
> ...


Esperienza molto simile la mia oggi.
Sono appena tornato dalla piscina con moglie e piccolo. E io mi osservavo.. Famigliola felice a sguazzare nell'acqua. Non manca nulla. Mia moglie in costume da bagno, un bel corpo. È dolce con me..
Indovina un po' però chi avevo nella mente e nel cuore..?

Ma io non ho neppure l'alternativa che hai tu. Restare dove sono per senso di responsabilità e farmi bastare l'affetto o stare da solo?

Altro post sconclusionato..


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Madonna ragazzi...
Mi avete fatto venire l'ansia.
:unhappy:


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Che guardo mio marito
> È così forte sto bene
> Che non riesco
> Non riesco


Stai bene? Definisci "stare bene"..


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

Ma quanti sono gli utenti di questo forum che sono riusciti a portare avanti una matrimonio con successo provando "semplice" affetto per il partner?
Funziona? Si ci riesce?


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Non stare bene
Il bene che provo
Misto rabbia x che pare non accorgerei lui come sto dentro
Saremo noi due stronzi feath?

Forse si

Tebe il matrimonio i figli
È dura
Soptutto end rinunci a tutta te stessa
Io l ho fatto anche perché con la nostra situaz lavorativa non avevo alternative
Spacca anche un amore forte vivere così
L amore va coltivato
Mio marito e stato un pessimo curatore in questo
Dovevo mollarlo anni fa 
Quando non facevano l amore x mesi e ci stavano scavando la fossa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Novembre 2013)

A voi il tradimento ha fatto male.
Vi ha ficcato in testa o ha semplicemente confermato una visione talmente distorta dell'amore per cui il sentimento per la persona che vi sta accanto tutti i giorni è semplice affetto.
Ché non è semplice per nulla coltivare il sentimento per il proprio partner, e  l'affetto è una conquista più che una base scontata.
Quindi direi che voi vi sottovalutate  e sottovalutate ampiamente quello che avete costruito fin qui.
L'amore di cui parlate voi, quel miraggio che sentite lontano e per cui soffrite: quello è facile, altroché. È facile essere innamorati quando il corpo e la mente sono predisposti a esserlo.
Per voi è inaccettabile una situazione di affetto perché siete bloccati all'amore adolescenziale.
Io evinco questo dal vostro discorso, non me ne vogliate: anche perché é condizione abbastanza comune, ci si passa tutti, per cui parlo anche per me. Poi però si devono fare dei passi avanti, piccoli o grandi.


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> L amore va coltivato
> Mio marito e stato un pessimo curatore in questo
> Dovevo mollarlo anni fa
> Quando non facevano l amore x mesi e ci stavano scavando la fossa


Non sono neanche sicuro che sia quello il problema.
La mia ex amante... il marito se la scopa regolarmente almeno una volta a settimana da sempre. È premuroso e innamorato. Eppure s'è preso le corna ugualmente.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Allora lei molto diversa da me
Aveva voglia di evasione
Non sarà semplicemente innamorata
Ama il comfort

Non so


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi direi che voi vi sottovalutate  e sottovalutate ampiamente quello che avete costruito fin qui.


Quindi, se ho capito bene, quello che io chiamo affetto è invece amore e il fatto che quando vedo una donna mi senta in cuor mio single fa parte del pacchetto? È normale che sia così?
È normale avere la speranza di, un giorno, svegliarsi con un'altra donna al fianco?

Non so, c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra nel tuo discorso..


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Allora lei molto diversa da me
> Aveva voglia di evasione
> Non sarà semplicemente innamorata
> Ama il comfort
> ...



o magari è una donna come me.
Che ama il marito ma non crede in una forma di fedeltà meramente fisica, in quanto il tradimento non è zompare un altro/a ma tradire trattando male chi hai vicino.
Non esserci quando si ha bisogno.
E tutto quello che ho scritto fino alla nausea in questi anni di forum.

Però che vita di merda essere in coppia e sentirsi soli.
Non amando più.
Ecco.
Questo per me è altissimo tradimento.
Non potrei mai perdonare il mio cpmpagno sapessi che per lui sono solo affetto.
Mi partirebbe un embolone da circo.

Solo a scriverlo mi si sta già muovendo la scheggia.

ora chiamo Mattia e gli faccio l'interrogatorio


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

X me la psico dice che ero una donna abituata a vivere girare essere corteggiata
Lui è stato molto tenero all inizio
Poi di e dimenticato 
Volevo la moglie bella curata indipendente

Ma io avevi bisogno anche di altro oltre il benessere 
Presente uomo di successo- bella donna
Ecco .
All apparenza coppia stupenda
Dentro una gran solitudine 
Adesso da cose che non mi ha dato x anni
Io probabilmente ero diventata stronza e quindi lui si allontanava di più 
Sono ad arrivare qui


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o magari è una donna come me.
> Che ama il marito ma non crede in una forma di fedeltà meramente fisica, in quanto il tradimento non è zompare un altro/a ma tradire trattando male chi hai vicino.


No, non lo è. Cercava di evitare di fare sesso col marito. Era fredda con lui.. Non ha mai condiviso i suoi pensieri con lui (e dubito abbia cominciato ora). C'era qualcosa di più che qualche scopata in allegria.



Tebe ha detto:


> Però che vita di merda essere in coppia e sentirsi soli.
> Non amando più.
> Ecco.
> Questo per me è altissimo tradimento.
> Non potrei mai perdonare il mio cpmpagno sapessi che per lui sono solo affetto.


E mia moglie lo sa. Ne abbiamo parlato........
Ancora più triste..


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> X me la psico dice che ero una donna abituata a vivere girare essere corteggiata
> Lui è stato molto tenero all inizio
> Poi di e dimenticato
> Volevo la moglie bella curata indipendente
> ...


il neretto.
sei dove ti ho trovato quando sono approdata qui.
Non fraintendermi ma.
Stesse domande. Stessi percorsi mentali. 
Forse qualche consapevolezza in più ma sei ferma.
Immobile.
Cristallizzata.

Sicura che la psico sia quella giusta?


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, non lo è. Cercava di evitare di fare sesso col marito. Era fredda con lui.. Non ha mai condiviso i suoi pensieri con lui (e dubito abbia cominciato ora). C'era qualcosa di più che qualche scopata in allegria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne avete parlato e...?


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ne avete parlato e...?


E le ho detto che non la amo. Che forse sarebbe il caso si trovasse un uomo che la ama davvero.
E lei ha scelto di rimanere, non vuole un altro uomo. Vuole il padre di suo figlio e l'uomo che ha sposato nella casa con lei.

Ma io.... non so, anche oggi in piscina.. Da fuori sembra tutto perfetto ma dentro.. qualcosa mi sta consumando... e non so bene cosa. Devo capire se è lo stare con mia moglie o se il problema è un altro.

P.S.: Un altro affezionato cliente di strizzacervelli professionisti. Potremmo fondare un club.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E le ho detto che non la amo. Che forse sarebbe il caso si trovasse un uomo che la ama davvero.
> E lei ha scelto di rimanere, non vuole un altro uomo. Vuole il padre di suo figlio e l'uomo che ha sposato nella casa con lei.
> 
> Ma io.... non so, anche oggi in piscina.. Da fuori sembra tutto perfetto ma dentro.. qualcosa mi sta consumando... e non so bene cosa. Devo capire se è lo stare con mia moglie o se il problema è un altro.
> ...


lei sta accettando di stare con un uomo che non la ama e che quindi si comporta in modo da non dare adito a dubbi di sorta, tu intendo, e le va bene?
Quanti anni ha lei?


----------



## feather (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lei sta accettando di stare con un uomo che non la ama e che quindi si comporta in modo da non dare adito a dubbi di sorta, tu intendo, e le va bene?
> Quanti anni ha lei?


Dato che ha scelto così immagino abbia scelto di farsela andar bene.
Abbiamo 35 anni entrambi con un bimbo di due e mezzo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Dato che ha scelto così immagino abbia scelto di farsela andar bene.
> Abbiamo 35 anni entrambi con un bimbo di due e mezzo.


Assurdo.
Come può una donna accettare e volere un uomo vicino pur sapendo che non la ama?
Immagino facciate vite separate.

Vivere così è la morte.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assurdo.
> Come può una donna accettare e volere un uomo vicino pur sapendo che non la ama?
> Immagino facciate vite separate.
> 
> Vivere così è la morte.



A quanto mi ricordo la moglie di feath ha già un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, e vive in un posto dove la considerazione sociale pesa molto.
Cmq non penso che si sia rassegnata. Penso che a modo suo combatta, o cmq speri di riconquistare suo marito.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto mi ricordo la moglie di feath ha già un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, e *vive in un posto dove la considerazione sociale pesa molto.*
> Cmq non penso che si sia rassegnata. Penso che a modo suo combatta, o cmq speri di riconquistare suo marito.



questo spiegherebbe tutto.
Che tristezza però.


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assurdo.
> Come può una donna accettare e volere un uomo vicino pur sapendo che non la ama?
> Immagino facciate vite separate.
> 
> Vivere così è la morte.




Concordo: vivere così è la morte.
Che brutta e triste cosa...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2013)

La morte, la morte... sssssì, però...

Diamine, se il mio ex fosse stato appena un filino più accomodante, se avesse avuto un briciolo di affetto, invece di quel neanche tanto larvato disprezzo e risentimento... 
Io ci sarei stata pure bene a vivere tranquilla e serena potendo contare su un uomo etc etc.
Sono stata talmente male che una "semplice" vita a non amare davvero e non essere amata, mi sarei baciata i gomiti.
Risate? Gioia? Cose belle condivise? Urca.

Cmq, il problema non si pone, piuttosto che vivere col mio ex mi farei tagliare un braccio.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A voi il tradimento ha fatto male.
> Vi ha ficcato in testa o ha semplicemente confermato una visione talmente distorta dell'amore per cui il sentimento per la persona che vi sta accanto tutti i giorni è semplice affetto.
> Ché non è semplice per nulla coltivare il sentimento per il proprio partner, e  l'affetto è una conquista più che una base scontata.
> Quindi direi che voi vi sottovalutate  e sottovalutate ampiamente quello che avete costruito fin qui.
> ...



Verde mio.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Chiara ci ho pensato e ne ho anche parlato in terapia
Non credo però sua mio caso
Probabilmente si, una passione una cosa nuova a 40 anni ti fa rivivere una sorta di amore adolescenziale ed un amore maturo e'altro
Qui da me la situaz e molto diversa da un contesto normale
Vivere separati da sempre forse non ha aiutato a creare le basi x che un amore giovane come era il nostro cementasse 
Credetemi un matrimonio a distanza comporta essere molto bravi x continuare con complicità il percorso 

Tebe capisco cosa vuoi dire
Sono cristallizzata forse proprio perché non vivo un matrimonio normale
Tutti i gg tutte le sere
Difatti il mio malessere esplode nel week
X il resto ho vita mia lavoro figli amiche
Fossi come te un amante sarebbe la ciliegina 
Ma non sono così
Non te lo dico con disappunto vivi sicuro meglio di me
Ma io se amo invece non tradisco
Ammette lo scivolone la sbandata
Ma no tipo te e man .. Proprio una toccata e figa senza nessuna implicazioni 
Nemmeno ne parlerei qui
Nemmeno mi farei para
Non mi fregherebbe quasi nulla fuori dal letto
In passato qnd
Non ero sposata e vivevo tra città diverse avevo storie così

Certo una soluz prima o poi una scelta
....


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Toccata e fuga
Non figa
Madonna
Muoro!!!


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Comunque chiara quello che scrivi e'vero
In condizioni normali

Ma mi chiedo perché sulla base di qsto affetto non dovrebbe venire normale non tradire
Non è volere tutto affetto / amore casa e resto fuori
Non è un atteggiam ugualmente infantile ed egoistico non saper rinunciare ?


----------



## mary80 (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Comunque chiara quello che scrivi e'vero
> In condizioni normali
> 
> Ma mi chiedo perché sulla base di qsto affetto non dovrebbe venire normale non tradire
> ...


se il tuoo rinunciare significa rinunciare a sentirti donna no non è egoistico.se tuo marito non ti trattava da donna desiderabile e l'altro si è normale tornare con la mente all'altro ogni volta che qualcosa mette un pò di malinconia ricordare la felicità


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Poi tra amare e volere un bene profondo
Tolta la componente attrazione 
Ditemi voi se è poi così profondamente diverso

X me amare significa voler condividere la mia vita con quella persona per come e dentro 
Per come sto con essa

Voler beve e proprio così
Volete il bene Dell altro
Ma non riuscire a sentire quella cosa profonda dentro

Se la sentissi x mio marito l altro sarebbe già sparito
L altro mi piace x quello che è dentro

Mio marito e un bell uomo ma davvero poco profondo
Granitico
Da sicurezza

Ma dentro non riesce ad arrivarmi
È visito che come feath forse non ho capito x tempo questo

Inizia adesso mio marito a farlo
A capire che c'è altro 
Ed io a capire che è uno x me questo tipo di rapporto


----------



## sienne (24 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

ci sono più considerazioni da fare, secondo me. 
comunque, personalmente parlo sempre di voler bene. 
e, per non tradire, secondo me, basta avere solo 
del riguardo verso l'altra persona. 

va boh ... le considerazioni, le lascio perdere ... 

sienne


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Si mary80
Il punto e la scarsa consideraz che mio marito ha avuto x me 
D'armi x scontata
Sapendo che non ero quella tranquilla e pacata che ambiva ad una vita borghese 

Da parte mia sto cercando di capire se i miei atteggiamenti ribelli non lo abbiano allontanato ancora di più da me
Cosa che x indole fredda di carattere avrebbe comunque fatto ma forse una donna più mansueta se lo sarebbe riconquistato
Io invece volevo lavorare
Volevo spazi miei come ne aveva lui
Volevo che la sera qualche vokta fosse a casa con me
Volevo fossimo complici

Volevo cose anche normali credo
Ma forse le chiedevo male ecco
Perché non ho un carattere docile 
O meglio
Sono molto molto dolce ma se mi fai stare male diventò una scassa palle e anche stronza
Difatti
Mi sono presa tutta la parte calorosa che mi mancava fuori


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Ultima considerazione
Se hai un uomo manager
Te te ne stai a casa
Perché è così
Non avrei avuto sti casini e sarei stata molto più carina

Io vedo adesso
Con un minimo di resp in più mi massacrano di mail telefonate ...
Immagino lui ai suoi livelli 

Qsto lo capisco adesso
Allora all epoca ...non tanto 

Insomma non ci siamo venuti incontro

Io ricordo che lui arriva il venerdì e io ero stanca ma dolce
Ma ero sempre io a cercarlo
Lui non si tirava indietro no
Ma morire se aveva mai un iniziativa x noi
X me


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ultima considerazione
> Se hai un uomo manager
> Te te ne stai a casa
> Perché è così
> ...


Tu parli sempre da tradita.
Non hai elaborato il lutto per la fine del matrimonio che volevi e per il marito che volevi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene, quello che io chiamo affetto è invece amore e il fatto che quando vedo* una donna mi senta in cuor mio single fa parte del pacchetto?* È normale che sia così?
> *È normale avere la speranza di, un giorno, svegliarsi con un'altra donna al fianco?*
> 
> Non so, c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra nel tuo discorso..



se tu continui a pensare che il tuo agire e vivere quotidiano sia inutile perché ti sei posto come aspettativa un sogno impossibile da realizzare io credo che interpreterai ogni pensiero non rivolto a tua moglie e alla tua famiglia nel momento in cui sei con loro come uno psicodramma che conferma il tuo bisogno di sottrarti a una situazione ìnsoddisfacente.

tra essere sposato con una donna e desiderare di svegliarsi con un'altra c'è molto probabilmente un cammino da intraprendere, programmare, mettere in atto...

...ma finché continui a pensare a quante volte a settimana la tua ex scopa col marito......:condom:


----------



## mary80 (24 Novembre 2013)

non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere,magari in un certo senso avevate bisogno di un tradimento per capire cosa non andava.forse quando si è a un passo dal baratro ci si guarda attorno con più lucidità...


----------



## Spider (24 Novembre 2013)

ma santa madonna!!!!
stì due, non si possono leggere.
hanno in mano la consapevolezza, la lucidità, della fine tragica delle loro storie *mortimoniali...*
e continuano a rompersi le balle.
Rosa3 va avanti oramai da almeno un paio d'anni.
non fa un passo più lungo della corda di una cane attaccato al pilone.
Quell'altro si vede da fuori, come in un film a rallentatore...dimenticando che il protagonista è lui.
veramente quando si dice una vita sprecata e rovinata... ma la state rovinando anche agli altri. 
ma come è possibile?
non è che in fondo ci sia una qualche forma di autolesionismo?

...e poi ma siete cosi sicuri che andando via... sarebbe una tragedia?
magari li liberate veramente stì poveri cristi che vi stanno accanto,
 e potrebbe essere una sorpresa per voi, molto molto meno che per loro.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A voi il tradimento ha fatto male.
> Vi ha ficcato in testa o ha semplicemente confermato una visione talmente distorta dell'amore per cui il sentimento per la persona che vi sta accanto tutti i giorni è semplice affetto.
> Ché non è semplice per nulla coltivare il sentimento per il proprio partner, e  l'affetto è una conquista più che una base scontata.
> Quindi direi che voi vi sottovalutate  e sottovalutate ampiamente quello che avete costruito fin qui.
> ...


E il libro della Sapienza dice...
13Quale uomo può conoscere il volere di Dio?
Chi può immaginare che cosa vuole il Signore?
14I ragionamenti dei mortali sono timidi
e incerte le nostre riflessioni,
15perché un corpo corruttibile appesantisce l’anima
e la tenda d’argilla opprime una mente piena di preoccupazioni.
16A stento immaginiamo le cose della terra,
scopriamo con fatica quelle a portata di mano;
ma chi ha investigato le cose del cielo?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio.


Anche mio...anche mio...
Anch'io ho dato verde alla matra
non solo tu...anche io....
e io sono più bello dite...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si mary80
> Il punto e la scarsa consideraz che mio marito ha avuto x me
> D'armi x scontata
> Sapendo che non ero quella tranquilla e pacata che ambiva ad una vita borghese
> ...


Volli volli volli intensamente volli...
Ed è lì che ti freghi....
Volli....volli...

E l'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re....:smile:


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Si lo è stato 

Per quello tendo a non prendere una decisione 
Conosco solo il matrimonio così insomma da subito dopo la nascita dei figli e andata così
Poca passione quasi nulla 
Molto sola
Ma alla fine una ricca vita sociale amici hobby
Mi pareva potesse andare in ero felice ne contenta ma stavo
Speravo
Ricordo qualche momento in cui pareva rincominciassimo ad esser coppia
Poi il calo 
La mia amarezza 


Poi e' arrivato lui 

Comunque credo di essere ferma qui da anni x paura e perché forse tutto sommato non ho tutta sta voglia di mettermi in gioco quando ho molto
Un uomo affettuoso figli sano buon contesto
Sto diventando quello che detestavo

Il mio ex amante mi disse non è la tua anima non sei così se no non sarebbe andata come andata ne cresciuta tra noi
Sarebbe rimasto ottimo sesso almeno x te 

Boh
Brunetta sto lutto lo sto elaborando e mi ritrovi che x comodità sto qui
Alla fine questo anche e '


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Oh conte che palle scusa
Volli volli
Una roba normale tutto li
Poi scusami ma con sta filosofia che hai tu mi fa sorridere in maniera amara
Mi sai proprio di uno che si accontenta 

E magari poi fa il marpione sui forum 
Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Oh conte che palle scusa
> Volli volli
> Una roba normale tutto li
> Poi scusami ma con sta filosofia che hai tu mi fa sorridere in maniera amara
> ...


Chi si accontenta...
Gode eccome se gode...
Naaa,,,,
Credimi ho poco da marpiare...

Quello che ho
Mi basta ed avanza
e mi bacio le mani...

Non so proprio che cosa dovrei desiderare di più e di meglio per me...

Si sono molto felice di accontentarmi.
E di farmi tanto contento.

Pitosto de passare la vita 
a lamentarmi...


----------



## Spider (24 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche mio...anche mio...
> Anch'io ho dato verde alla matra
> non solo tu...anche io....
> e io sono più bello dite...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


ma come si fa ad approvare il ragionamento della matraini? 
Il discorso fila ovvio, ma certo per chi non ama più ...e considera l'affetto una conquista.
l'affetto non è una conquista, è generalizzato,lo dai agli amici, come al collega
l'affetto  è facile..sai darlo anche ai cani.
costa poco, chiede niente.
Difficile è l'amore, appunto perchè parla il corpo oltre che la mente.
Queste persone soffrono e fanno soffrire perchè non amano e pensano che con l'affetto 
possono vivere un futuro e farlo vivere.
Sono consci del dramma...altro che adolescenziali,
non sanno solo scegliere tra l'ovvio che hanno nei pensieri e il penoso che hanno davanti ai loro occhi..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Comunque chiara quello che scrivi e'vero
> In condizioni normali
> 
> Ma mi chiedo perché sulla base di qsto affetto non dovrebbe venire normale non tradire
> ...



sì certo, lo è


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Spider si hai ragione ( nel mio caso non parlo x feath ovviamente )
ma quelle volte che ho accennato ad una separazione mio marito mi ha guardata come se fossi una pazza che uccide un bambino

Ho a che fare con uno che non vuole vvedere che dice che saprà rriconquistarmi che mi dice non fare qsto ai ragazzi
e comunque hai ragione

conte ma con sta vita piena che hai che ci fai sempre qui ad ogni ora del g e della notte?
possibile?
mistero

Ricordo bene appena arrivata i tuoi mp vi vediamo capito dalle tue parti ecc ecex conte conte ... Sei simpa ma assurdo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad approvare il ragionamento della matraini?
> Il discorso fila ovvio, ma certo per chi non ama più ...e considera l'affetto una conquista.
> l'affetto non è una conquista, è generalizzato,lo dai agli amici, come al collega
> l'affetto  è facile..sai darlo anche ai cani.
> ...



certo, sono consci del dramma: che si creano loro, però
in questo senso adolescenziali

sul discorso dell'amore: parliamo due lingue diverse, io e te
se è per questo io e il 90% di chi scrive qui

l'amore che si intravede dalle vostre descrizioni è un'ampia sopravvalutazione di quel che un essere umano è in grado di dare.
nel caso riesca a darlo, è molto limitato il tempo in cui riesce a garantirlo con la stessa intensità e portata
nel momento in cui la portata diminuisce per qualche motivo ( escluso amante sopraggiunto), dall'altra parte e di primo acchito viene fatalmente avvertito come un affronto personale.

questa è la parte dell'amore che origina i drammi e i tradimenti
più idealizziamo questa parte e più tradiamo e ci sentiamo traditi.


detto questo:
l'affetto che bellamente calpestate come "cosa per i cani" è stato magistralmente descritto da brunetta in un post di qualche giorno fa in una altro 3d: parlava di quella brace che resta a scaldare a lungo, anche sotto la cenere, e che rimane dopo la consumazione della fiamma ardente. un evento che ha portato avanti molte unioni matrimoniali per vite intere nella generazione precedente alla nostra, per esempio


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Spider non è proprio il mio casa non lottare ed il primo momento di sconforto mollare tutto, sono anni che lotto contro l apatia di qst uuomo io ho a che fare con una sorta di folle a volte, oggi mi ha detto che anche lui non è così innamorato, che per lui non è fondamentale amare 
che lui tira avanti provando a capire perché si è comportato cosi, quando parla così mi sa Di un egoista che si fa la sua vita ed io sono funzionale ad essa è capisco il perché sia arrivata a tradirlo ma come una tossica non esco da questo giro


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Spider si hai ragione ( nel mio caso non parlo x feath ovviamente )
> ma quelle volte che ho accennato ad una separazione mio marito mi ha guardata come se fossi una pazza che uccide un bambino
> 
> Ho a che fare con uno che non vuole vvedere che dice che saprà rriconquistarmi che mi dice non fare qsto ai ragazzi
> ...


Ma scusa na roba non sono qui tutte le ore eh?
Io spizzico...
Si ammetto di essere assurdo...
Ma cioè facciamo così...
Fai conto che io sia uno che vive dentro na trincea stile Verdun...
Ogni giorno la mia massima felicità é: anche oggi ho portato a casa la pellaccia.

Tu mi parli di volere cose che per me a 46 anni 
rappresentano il cognac del circolo ufficiali...

Loro là sulle carte fanno i piani di battaglia io sto in trincea....


Comunque secondo me tuo marito ti parla così perchè non sa più che santi chiamare per farti stare buona no?

Cioè dai non si può usare la separazione come arma di ricatto...
Perchè rischi di sentirti dire...allora ok...vai...

Tanto rischi no?
Che lui ti dica...ah si oggi c'è l'avvocato, ma non posso venire perchè c'ho da lavorar...


----------



## mic (24 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, sono consci del dramma: che si creano loro, però
> in questo senso adolescenziali
> 
> sul discorso dell'amore: parliamo due lingue diverse, io e te
> ...


Interessante...ma sono curioso. Puoi spiegarmi il tuo punto di vista sull'amore? Grazie.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Sarà 
io so che fa quel cazzo che gli pare e io lavoro e gli cresco tre figli e bene
.. Ci sseparassimo sarebbero bei cazzi x lui che non correrei più come adesso ( Iddio magari x i figli poi si)
chi gli fa fare di separarsi a lui???


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad approvare il ragionamento della matraini?
> Il discorso fila ovvio, ma certo per chi non ama più ...e considera l'affetto una conquista.
> l'affetto non è una conquista, è generalizzato,lo dai agli amici, come al collega
> l'affetto  è facile..sai darlo anche ai cani.
> ...


Mah...
Guarda proprio dieci minuti fa parlavo al telefono con un persona.
Il suo profondissimo affetto nei miei confronti, lo sento, lo palpo, mi rincuora, mi RASSICURA...ecc...ecc...
Se mi dicesse ah sai è Amore con l'A maiuscola...mi direi...

Ma porc...m porc....ecco che ci risiamo...ma porc....

Osserva Spider amico mio
cosa dicono gli avvocati in separazione

che dice la formula?

Purtroppo negli anni è venuto a mancare quell'affecto maritalis....
( perchè non dicono quello mulieribus...che non c'è mai...perchè appunto la mulieribus ti ama...ma intanto ti tradisce)...

Quello che mi rassicura dell'affetto è la sua COSTANZA nel tempo...

Temo sai che dietro tanti amori con l'A maiuscola ci siano solo fuochi fatui...
Che lasciano il tempo che trovano...

Io non sono capace di Amori da fuori di testa...
Ma di piccoli e confortevoli amori legati ad un sacco di contingenze...

In altre parole
a me contento de volar basso...

E di ridere in faccia ad Icaro....

No sai non è il mondo che ti è caduto in testa...
Sai?
Sei tu scemo che sei inciampato e hai sbattuto il muso per terra....caro mio....

Il mondo sta là fermo in dove che el stà.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad approvare il ragionamento della matraini?
> Il discorso fila ovvio, ma certo per chi non ama più ...e considera l'affetto una conquista.
> l'affetto non è una conquista, è generalizzato,lo dai agli amici, come al collega
> l'affetto  è facile..sai darlo anche ai cani.
> ...


Dipende cosa si intende per amore.
Io non penso che l'amore appassionato, che credo di aver capito che sia quello a cui ti riferisci, sia così diffuso neppure prima del matrimonio.
Dopo anni ci dovrebbe essere altro: un'alleanza profonda e amore quieto e sicuro. 
Forse tradisce più facilmente chi è deluso per non aver trovato una passione che non so se possa esistere dopo anni. Se esistesse facilmente non sarebbe stato inventato il matrimonio che è un impegno per il futuro. Se esistesse si resterebbe insieme senza bisogno di prendere impegni.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Spider si hai ragione ( nel mio caso non parlo x feath ovviamente )
> ma quelle volte che ho accennato ad una separazione mio marito mi ha guardata come se fossi una pazza che uccide un bambino
> 
> Ho a che fare con uno che non vuole vvedere che dice che saprà rriconquistarmi che* mi dice non fare qsto ai ragazzi
> ...





rosa3 ha detto:


> Spider non è proprio il mio casa non lottare ed il primo momento di sconforto mollare tutto, sono anni che lotto contro l apatia di qst uuomo io ho a che fare con una sorta di folle a volte, *oggi mi ha detto che anche lui non è così innamorato, che per lui non è fondamentale amare *
> che lui tira avanti provando a capire perché si è comportato cosi, quando parla così mi sa Di un egoista che si fa la sua vita ed io sono funzionale ad essa è capisco il perché sia arrivata a tradirlo ma come una tossica non esco da questo giro


Dopo quel che ho detto però questo mi basterebbe per capire che non c'è futuro.
Penso sempre: io questo qui, così come lo conosco ora, lo sposerei? Se la risposta è no, è no.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo quel che ho detto però questo mi basterebbe per capire che non c'è futuro.
> Penso sempre: io questo qui, così come lo conosco ora, lo sposerei? Se la risposta è no, è no.


Beh del senno del poi è piena la gente no?
Allora se guardo tutto.
Io non trovo NESSUNA donna di sto mondo 
Che sposerei.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sono al mare
> Il mare in autunno ti mette addosso un po' di malinconia
> Ma la mia e'proprio fuori luogo
> Sono qui con i ragazzi e mio marito
> ...


Fai questo pensiero:
Oggi è il 24 del mese.
Per un attimo penso a tutte quelle famiglie italiane
che non sanno come arrivare a fare la spesa per i figli al giorno 20.
E con questo pensiero ti passano tutte le paturnie.

Pensiamo a tutti i mariti che non possono portare la famiglia al mare.
E che non sanno come trovare lavoro.
E ti passano le paturnie.

Cioè hai:
1) Salute
2) Lavoro
3) Tre figli sani
4) Un marito che si sbrega di lavoro ( e che magari sa benissimo nelle sue carni come possono anche andare male le cose)
5) Ti sei fatta un amante. ( Bello brutto cattivo o buono a noi non interessa) Ma è comunque un valore aggiunto.

Che cosa ti manca?
L'amaro lucano?

Cioè lo capisci o no che se anche avessi quello che cerchi da tuo marito, il giorno dopo non ti andrebbe più bene, perchè è passata la novità del momento?

Non metto in dubbio che sia durissima da sola con tre figli.
Ma impara ad usare il termine da sola...riferito...a che so...quelle donne che magari hanno il marito malato, o in ospedale, o al cimitero.

Alla nostra età saggezza è: gli dei hanno riservato questo per me.
Accetto di vivere questo.
Voglio vivere intensamente questo.
Una vita REALE fatta di cose VERE e concrete.

Anzichè sprecare l'esistenza a correre dietro a chimere ed illusioni da romanzetto harmony.

Come sai e incazzati finchè ti pare: io ho sempre perorato la causa di tuo marito.
Ho cercato in mille modi di spiegarti come vede certe cose un maschio, ma tu ti ostini, con rara pervicacia, magari supportata da chissà quali letture, a obbligare questo povero cristo, a vedere il mondo con i tuoi occhi.

QUesto non è amare e non lo sarà mai.

Te l'ho detto
Lamentati di lui se ti trascura per stare al bar a giocare le carte.
Lamentati di lui se spreca lo stipendio sulle macchinette.
Lamentati di lui se per te non c'è il denaro per la spesa ma ci sono gli orecchini d'oro per le sue troie.

Ma porca miseria...
Invece no...
Il marito dev'essere che cosa...
Una sorta di megaloman....stile anni 80?

Magari tuo marito nel suo cuore si dice...
Conto su di lei...mi sono appoggiato ad una donna in gamba che sa portare avanti la famiglia in modo decoroso, sopportando le difficoltà che comportano il mio dedicarmi corpo e anima al lavoro.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2013)

Si conte ccapisco ma non esiste che in tutto questo non ci sia spazio x amarsi un po' 
va bene avere il pane ma qualche rosa? Non può essere solo questo una coppia, diventi un azienda ...io vorrei solo ci sentissimo tutto qui, dentro, non mi interessano grandi capriole a letto ..... Mi dispiace ma penso diversamente da te, penso non alla passione ma un caldo esserci uno x altro. Impossibile con mio marito. 


Non metto in dubbio che sia durissima da sola con tre figli.
Ma impara ad usare il termine da sola...riferito...a che so...quelle donne che magari hanno il marito malato, o in ospedale, o al cimitero.

Alla nostra età saggezza è: gli dei hanno riservato questo per me.
Accetto di vivere questo.
 mai.

Te l'ho detto
Lamentati di lui se ti trascura per stare al bar a giocare le carte.
Lamentati di lui se spreca lo stipendio sulle macchinette.
Lamentati di lui se per te non c'è il denaro per la spesa ma ci sono gli orecchini d'oro per le sue troie.

Ma porca miseria...
Invece no...
Il marito dev'essere che cosa...
Una sorta di megaloman....stile anni 80?

Magari tuo marito nel suo cuore si dice...
Conto su di lei...mi sono appoggiato ad una donna in gamba che sa portare avanti la famiglia in modo decoroso, sopportando le difficoltà che comportano il mio dedicarmi corpo e anima al lavoro.[/QUOTE]
 Si


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> un egoista che si fa la sua vita ed io sono funzionale ad essa


Ho la stessa sensazione a volte. Non vorrei fossero persone innamorate più dell'idea di famiglia che di una persona.
La famiglia, l'idea di un nucleo famigliare è quello che sognano, il loro bisogno primario. Una brava donna/uomo che lo renda possibile e loro son contenti.

Io sono distante da mia moglie, non le parlo molto. Ma a lei va bene ugualmente, evidentemente perché non è il dialogo che cerca. Non cerca una persona, cerca il tassello per completare la famiglia.
In generale se una persona non va bene per te è molto probabile che tu non vada bene per quella persona. A meno che, appunto, non si cerchino cose molto diverse. Ma in quel caso difficilmente funziona comunque.
Magari mi sbaglio... spero...


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che mi rassicura dell'affetto è la sua COSTANZA nel tempo...


Ma non c'è nulla di COSTANTE nella vita, tutto cambia e si modifica negli anni. Credere a una vita statica è credere a un'illusione.


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse tradisce più facilmente chi è deluso per non aver trovato una passione che non so se possa esistere dopo anni. Se esistesse facilmente non sarebbe stato inventato il matrimonio che è un impegno per il futuro. Se esistesse si resterebbe insieme senza bisogno di prendere impegni.


Eppure credo avrai anche tu amiche che dopo 15-20 anni di matrimonio desiderano il marito come il primo giorno. Sia mentalmente che fisicamente.
Perché dici che non può esistere?
Molto raro, questo forse si.

E se il matrimonio esistesse per rendere stabili strutture sociali che per natura non lo sono?
Una necessità sociale, non individuale.


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh del senno del poi è piena la gente no?
> Allora se guardo tutto.
> Io non trovo NESSUNA donna di sto mondo
> Che sposerei.


Ma perché a te sta bene fare il soldato semplice. Altri mirano a diventari ufficiali.
Dipende da cosa uno vuole dalla vita. 
Premesso questo è probabile che accontentarsi si viva più felici e soddisfatti.


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alla nostra età saggezza è: gli dei hanno riservato questo per me.
> Accetto di vivere questo.


Scusa se ribadisco il concetto, ma a me sta visione non va giù neanche con un amaro Lucano.
Tu vuoi dirmi che anche se hai un corpo sano e una testa pensante non puoi fare nulla per avere una vita migliore di quella che hai?
I doni che la natura, (o Dio, mettici chi ti pare) ti ha dato non servono quindi a una fava? Tanto il destino ti riserva questo e ti devi accontentare e non rompere.



contepinceton ha detto:


> obbligare questo povero cristo, a vedere il mondo con i tuoi occhi.
> 
> QUesto non è amare e non lo sarà mai.


Su questo invece, a malincuore, ma concordo.


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assurdo.
> Come può una donna accettare e volere un uomo vicino pur sapendo che non la ama?
> Immagino facciate vite separate.


Non esattamente. Io credo che lei cerchi di "riconquistarmi" a modo suo. Ovvero facendo quello che ha sempre fatto: essere premurosa, affettuosa, ecc..
Il dramma è che se fai quello che hai sempre fatto, e non ha funzionato, è difficile che in futuro funzionerà.


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tra essere sposato con una donna e desiderare di svegliarsi con un'altra c'è molto probabilmente un cammino da intraprendere, programmare, mettere in atto...


Scusa, qui non ti seguo, che percorso hai in mente? Per andare da dove a dove?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche mio...anche mio...
> Anch'io ho dato verde alla matra
> non solo tu...anche io....
> e io sono più bello dite...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Rosso mio.. il più bello sono io.! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A voi il tradimento ha fatto male.
> Vi ha ficcato in testa o ha semplicemente confermato una visione talmente distorta dell'amore per cui il sentimento per la persona che vi sta accanto tutti i giorni è semplice affetto.
> Ché non è semplice per nulla coltivare il sentimento per il proprio partner, e  l'affetto è una conquista più che una base scontata.
> Quindi direi che voi vi sottovalutate  e sottovalutate ampiamente quello che avete costruito fin qui.
> ...



Certo Chiara,perche'non hanno preso il tradimento,come dovrebbe essere.Cioe'una amicizia nuova senza impegno,da ''frequentare''ogni tanto,e che un minuto dopo il bacio di saluto,diventa perfetta sconosciuta,senza arte ne parte.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non c'è nulla di COSTANTE nella vita, tutto cambia e si modifica negli anni. Credere a una vita statica è credere a un'illusione.


Macchè vita statica perdio....
Per me è stato solo un continuo e costante progresso...

Sotto l'egida del vecchio militare
che sabato mi ha detto

amico mio le linee nemiche sono fatte per essere superate!

( poi ha aggiunto che la seconda moglie è in scadenza):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Eppure credo avrai anche tu amiche che dopo 15-20 anni di matrimonio desiderano il marito come il primo giorno. Sia mentalmente che fisicamente.
> Perché dici che non può esistere?
> Molto raro, questo forse si.
> 
> ...


Per leggi di natura
Perfino Rocco Siffredi 
si è ritirato dalla corrida....
E se anche a lui non tira più come ad un tempo...

Bisogna rassegnarsi alla dura lex....

Più invecchi più desideri di essere lasciato in pace....

Infatti non ho più l'udito misericordioso di un tempo....
5 minuti di attenzioni te le do...

Poi cado in catalessi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché a te sta bene fare il soldato semplice. Altri mirano a diventari ufficiali.
> Dipende da cosa uno vuole dalla vita.
> Premesso questo è probabile che accontentarsi si viva più felici e soddisfatti.


Non funziona così...
Dipende da quello che uno PUO' fare
dipende da quello che RIESCE
dipende dalle capacità che ha
dipende dalle possibilità che ha...

Quanta gente scontenta
a immaginarsi che la vita altrui sia più bella della propria...

Ricorda il soldato semplice è un costretto...
Non uno che sceglie...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa se ribadisco il concetto, ma a me sta visione non va giù neanche con un amaro Lucano.
> Tu vuoi dirmi che anche se hai un corpo sano e una testa pensante non puoi fare nulla per avere una vita migliore di quella che hai?
> I doni che la natura, (o Dio, mettici chi ti pare) ti ha dato non servono quindi a una fava? Tanto il destino ti riserva questo e ti devi accontentare e non rompere.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io ho sempre teso a migliorare la mia vita no?
Non ho forse fatto questo?

ma credimi amico mio
la migliora conquista è stata

Che a nessuno sia mai permesso di rovinar la mia vita
pur di migliorar la sua...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un conto è accettarsi
Un conto è essere preda di deliri di onnipotenza...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rosso mio.. il più bello sono io.! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bruto sicilian dispetoso....
Ku fu...ku fu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Chiara,perche'non hanno preso il tradimento,come dovrebbe essere.Cioe'una amicizia nuova senza impegno,da ''frequentare''ogni tanto,e che un minuto dopo il bacio di saluto,diventa perfetta sconosciuta,senza arte ne parte.


Invece che cosa abbiamo amico mio?
Si va al mare con il marito e si pensa all'amante no?

Ma ti rendi conto?

Ti rendi conto?

Vai per la strada a braccetto con tua moglie e incroci una che con sguardo di sfida dice a tua moglie...
Occhio a come fai con tuo marito che sono gelosa...e se voglio te lo porto via....

Ma dimmi te....

Dimmi te....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bruto sicilian dispetoso....
> Ku fu...ku fu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sicilian dispetoso ammia..! ? Minchia sgarro! 

Pezzo di polentone ngrasciatu ( auahaahahahahah sporco) che non sei altro..! se ti piglio ti faccio vedere il rufulun altro che ku fu... 


PS :mrgreen: rufulun= ? aauhaaahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sicilian dispetoso ammia..! ? Minchia sgarro!
> 
> Pezzo di polentone ngrasciatu ( auahaahahahahah sporco) che non sei altro..! se ti piglio ti faccio vedere il rufulun altro che ku fu...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Che cosa è rufulun?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Che cosa è rufulun?


staminchia.! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: t'ho fregato..!

Sud 1 nord 0 yeahhhh!:carneval::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> staminchia.! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: t'ho fregato..!
> 
> Sud 1 nord 0 yeahhhh!:carneval::carneval::rotfl:


Ma è termine siculo?
Sa tanto de veneto...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è termine siculo?
> Sa tanto de veneto...


Si, è un termine siculo. 

"mi rumpisti u rufuluni...! " Non credo abbia bisogno di traduzioni.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece che cosa abbiamo amico mio?
> Si va al mare con il marito e si pensa all'amante no?
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto?
> ...


trattasi di senza palle,insicuri e senza autostima....

ricordo quella mattina benissimo...l'''altra''che mi sfiora,il ns sguardo si incrocia per un secondo..nessuno muove un muscolo,io rimango a braccio della moglie:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.Poi sms''cosa ci facevi a spasso con l'amante??..nn ero l'unica'??''....mai riso tanto.Poi da buona terroncella,mi ricordo'cosa sarebbe successo,se io fossi stato il solito,con la moglie''tanto malata,vecchia e brutta''..............


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2013)

Loth mi ricordi tognazzi di amici miei
Ti immagino cosi io

Simpa devi essere simpa forte  nonnino


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ho la stessa sensazione a volte. Non vorrei fossero persone innamorate più dell'idea di Si credo sia così
> 
> Però li abbiamo scelti
> 
> ...


----------



## Lui (25 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> trattasi di senza palle,insicuri e senza autostima....
> 
> *Poi da buona terroncella*



povera Italia.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Loth mi ricordi tognazzi di amici miei
> Ti immagino cosi io
> 
> Simpa devi essere simpa forte  nonnino



Cara Rosa sei molta antica,non e'un'offesa,sei rimasta a 40anni fa'quando una donna era vecchia a 40 anni!I tempi sono cambiati cara mia....e non sempre essere piu'giovani ha significato.Io.comealtri coetanei,ai 40 enni passiamo
sopra.


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Rosa sei molta antica,non e'un'offesa,sei rimasta a 40anni fa'quando una donna era vecchia a 40 anni!I tempi sono cambiati cara mia....e non sempre essere piu'giovani ha significato.Io.comealtri coetanei,ai 40 enni passiamo
> sopra.


40 anni fa avevo 1 mese lothi detto questo sarai ruspante come un ragazzino ma la testa e'proprio quella anni 70 presente i film con moschin celi
 ma guarda che fa ridere non te la prendere


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> 40 anni fa avevo 1 mese lothi detto questo sarai ruspante come un ragazzino ma la testa e'proprio quella anni 70 presente i film con moschin celi
> ma guarda che fa ridere non te la prendere


noooooooo e'la testa che e'''antica''..ad esempio una delle piu donne del mio paese,40 anni,e'ridicola,si veste come mia nonna...e la pettinatura e'pure da nonna. Gentile Rosa,certo che rido..io sono moltoooooo diverso dai tuoi.ridicoli stereotipi.


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che potevo tenermi uno e altro senza farmi troppe para
> D’altrocanto anche tu avresti continuato così


Macché, perché stronzo si, ma anche un romantico idiota. Io volevo (la vorrei ancora in verità) una vita con lei. Non l'amante da chiudere nell'armadio.
Per carità, mica mi faceva schifo, ma io volevo svegliarmi la mattina e vedere il suo viso. Volevo andare fuori la domenica a passeggio con lei, ecc..

No, non credo avrei potuto andare avanti così a lungo.


----------



## Ecate (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Macché, perché stronzo si, ma anche un romantico idiota. Io volevo (la vorrei ancora in verità) una vita con lei. Non l'amante da chiudere nell'armadio.
> Per carità, mica mi faceva schifo, ma io volevo svegliarmi la mattina e vedere il suo viso. Volevo andare fuori la domenica a passeggio con lei, ecc..
> 
> No, non credo avrei potuto andare avanti così a lungo.


Anch'io sono così, non penso che potrei innamorarmi e restare con un altro compagno. Avevo tanta paura a sposarmi, perché in quasi tutti i miei fidanzamenti mi sono disinnamorata dopo tempi più o meno lunghi e ho sempre avuto l'onere di interrompere le relazioni.


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2013)

Lothi non sono proprio quel tipo di ddonna senza falsa modestia 


comunque leggerti qsto viene in mente 
Ma non mi interessa andare oltre


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2013)

Io aanche forse l avventura fine a se stessa non mi ha mai interessato granché 
anche quando ero rragazza bazzicando poi in ambienti modelle ecc sai quanti marpioni di ogni età e provenienza eppure fatto salvo un paio di volte ero decisamente seria e romantica già allora ... Forse idealizzare così l amore ti frega hai aspettative molto alte 
boh


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Macché, perché stronzo si, ma anche un romantico idiota. Io volevo (la vorrei ancora in verità) una vita con lei. Non l'amante da chiudere nell'armadio.
> Per carità, mica mi faceva schifo, ma io volevo svegliarmi la mattina e vedere il suo viso. Volevo andare fuori la domenica a passeggio con lei, ecc..
> 
> No, non credo avrei potuto andare avanti così a lungo.


Feath scrivo seriamente....davvero volevi fare una simile baggianata??ma saresti finito stra cervo scusa...tanto una traditrice,zoccola e',e zoccola rimane.Poi da amante a moglie,non pensi sarebbe stato squallido??Poi tu sbagli matrimonio,lei pure...e ci riprovare pure??mahhhhhh...d'altronde Sanj Francesco si innamoro del maiale.La vita e'strana.


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2013)

Si feath  ascolta st’illuminato di Loth che invece sarà circondato sicuro da donne intelligenti come la montalcini e fighe come la seredova

Ma per favore per favore…

Per me la  moglie sa tutto di fisso e fa finta di nulla ed il cucun è contento e sgalletta in giro:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si feath  ascolta st’illuminato di Loth che invece sarà circondato sicuro da donne intelligenti come la montalcini e fighe come la seredova
> 
> Ma per favore per favore…
> 
> Per me la  moglie sa tutto di fisso e fa finta di nulla ed il cucun è contento e sgalletta in giro:mexican:



Mai parlato in queste termini,stai inventando.Dico solo che e'squallido pensare solo,di prendersi per moglie una zoccola fedifraga.Punto.....poi Ross interpreta come ti aggrada.


----------



## feather (25 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Feath scrivo seriamente....davvero volevi fare una simile baggianata??ma saresti finito stra cervo scusa...tanto una traditrice,zoccola e',e zoccola rimane.Poi da amante a moglie,non pensi sarebbe stato squallido??Poi tu sbagli matrimonio,lei pure...e ci riprovare pure??mahhhhhh...d'altronde Sanj Francesco si innamoro del maiale.La vita e'strana.


Bah.. Come detto abbiamo idee parecchio diverse in merito. 
Che sposando la mia amante avrei fatto un'altra cazzata è possibile. Che sarei finito cornuto anche. 
Ma non per i motivi che immagini tu. Semplicemente credo sia possibile che i presupposti per cui ho sposato mia moglie e quelli per cui sposerei la mia amante siano sballati. Il resto è una conseguenza...
Ma il tutto è un po' più complicato di ha tradito -> è una zoccola -> mi tradirà

Ma poi scusa, toglimi una curiosità: ma tu ti scopi donne che disprezzi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Interessante...ma sono curioso. Puoi spiegarmi il tuo punto di vista sull'amore? Grazie.



è molto semplice
quando tutti parlano di un qualcosa che non si capisce bene cosa sia e viene generalmente usato come un'etichetta da appiccicare dove più fa comodo, è meglio smettere di parlarne e ragionarci e impiegare il tempo a creare qualcosa di valido e funzionale per se stessi
il benessere che ricaviamo quando agiamo nel modo più funzionale a noi è benessere che ricade su chi interagisce con noi
questa è la mia opinione


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Rosa sei molta antica,non e'un'offesa,sei rimasta a 40anni fa'quando una donna era vecchia a 40 anni!I tempi sono cambiati cara mia....e non sempre essere piu'giovani ha significato.*Io.comealtri coetanei,ai 40 enni passiamo
> sopra*.


Lo stesso dicono dei 30enni i 40enni. Ma visto che sei un rullo compressore, per sicurezza, non mi sdraio, resto in piedi contro il muro.:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Eppure credo avrai anche tu amiche che dopo 15-20 anni di matrimonio desiderano il marito come il primo giorno. Sia mentalmente che fisicamente.
> Perché dici che non può esistere?
> Molto raro, questo forse si.
> 
> ...


Beh, c'ero anch'io.
Desiderare non significa provare una passione. Io con passione intendo un'altra cosa.
Certo che il matrimonio serve per rendere stabile quello che senza l'istituzione non lo sarebbe e non garantirebbe il futuro alla prole! E' proprio quel che dicevo. Se la passione permanesse nel tempo basterebbe quella.
Sorvoliamo sul fatto che storicamente, anche alle nostre latitudini, il matrimonio passionale romantico è un'idea recente.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non esattamente. Io credo che lei cerchi di "riconquistarmi" a modo suo. Ovvero facendo quello che ha sempre fatto: essere premurosa, affettuosa, ecc..
> Il dramma è che se fai quello che hai sempre fatto, e non ha funzionato, è difficile che in futuro funzionerà.


Tu l'hai sposata. Lei immagina che in lei tu abbia apprezzato quello che lei è. Dovrebbe diventare un'altra  ? Sei tu "strano" non lei.
Tu hai trovato un'amante alla quale hai attribuito qualità che non ha (se ci fosse stata quella passione e quell'intesa sarebbe stata coinvolta come te. Se non condivide la tua visione di vita e del matrimonio, dove sta l'intesa?) e allora quel che è tua moglie non ti basta ma lei è così, perché mai dovrebbe far qualcosa di diverso? Fai tu qualcosa di diverso!


----------



## mary80 (25 Novembre 2013)

ma feather forse tua moglie non FA,E'.se è fatta così e una volta l'hai amata (spero) e sposata.......tu parli parli ma di concerto oltre a fare a tua moglie l'immenso favore di stare ancora con lei che stai facendo per essere sereni entrambi?non è che le dici non ti amo più,beh sei a posto con la coscienza e vada al diavolo eh


----------



## Innominata (25 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A voi il tradimento ha fatto male.
> Vi ha ficcato in testa o ha semplicemente confermato una visione talmente distorta dell'amore per cui il sentimento per la persona che vi sta accanto tutti i giorni è semplice affetto.
> Ché non è semplice per nulla coltivare il sentimento per il proprio partner, e  l'affetto è una conquista più che una base scontata.
> Quindi direi che voi vi sottovalutate  e sottovalutate ampiamente quello che avete costruito fin qui.
> ...


Parole come diamanti:up:...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non esattamente. Io credo che lei cerchi di "riconquistarmi" a modo suo. Ovvero facendo quello che ha sempre fatto: essere premurosa, affettuosa, ecc..
> Il dramma è che se fai quello che hai sempre fatto, e non ha funzionato, è difficile che in futuro funzionerà.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl08mNnep7s


----------



## Sole (25 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'affetto non è una conquista, è generalizzato,lo dai agli amici, come al collega
> l'affetto  è facile..sai darlo anche ai cani.
> costa poco, chiede niente.
> Difficile è l'amore, appunto perchè parla il corpo oltre che la mente.


Sono d'accordo.

Difficile è trovare una persona da scegliere ogni giorno, in cui trovare tutto. In questo sta il significato di 'compagno'.

L'altro giorno parlavo con una mia amica, sposata da vent'anni con un uomo per cui ancora prepara cenette romantiche e che sposerebbe ogni giorno, nonostante i suoi mille difetti che lei riconosce e di cui si lamenta . Superfluo dire che non ha mai sentito il bisogno di tradirlo. Ecco, questo per me è amore... una cosa rara, ma limpida, totale e pulita.

Perché diciamocelo: è anche facile coltivare l'affetto per il proprio marito o la propria moglie e poi però cornificarla a nastro (Lothar, ogni riferimento è puramente casuale  ). Non ci vedo un grande impegno eh.


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che il matrimonio serve per rendere stabile quello che senza l'istituzione non lo sarebbe e non garantirebbe il futuro alla prole! E' proprio quel che dicevo. Se la passione permanesse nel tempo basterebbe quella.
> Sorvoliamo sul fatto che storicamente, anche alle nostre latitudini, il matrimonio passionale romantico è un'idea recente.


Beh, qui stai dicendo che per rendere stabile un matrimonio bisogna ricorrere a un contratto scritto che OBBLIGHI qualcuno a fare una determinata cosa. A me sembra un contratto di lavoro più che qualcosa di legato all'amore, o anche solo all'affetto.
Nell'India rurale i matrimoni sono stabilissimi, figurati, anzi, la tradizione vuole che la vedova si getti nella pira del marito.
Ma non mi fa venire in mente niente legato all'amore per quanto stabile possa essere un matrimonio così...



Sole ha detto:


> Difficile è trovare una persona da scegliere ogni giorno, in cui trovare tutto. In questo sta il significato di 'compagno'.
> 
> L'altro giorno parlavo con una mia amica, sposata da vent'anni con un uomo per cui ancora prepara cenette romantiche e che sposerebbe ogni giorno, nonostante i suoi mille difetti che lei riconosce e di cui si lamenta . Superfluo dire che non ha mai sentito il bisogno di tradirlo. Ecco, questo per me è amore... una cosa rara, ma limpida, totale e pulita.


Questo discorso lo capisco di più. 
Lo scegliere la persona che hai accanto ogni giorno. 
Ma bisogna trovare i motivi per fare questa scelta. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu l'hai sposata. Lei immagina che in lei tu abbia apprezzato quello che lei è. Dovrebbe diventare un'altra  ? Sei tu "strano" non lei.
> Tu hai trovato un'amante alla quale hai attribuito qualità che non ha (se ci fosse stata quella passione e quell'intesa sarebbe stata coinvolta come te. Se non condivide la tua visione di vita e del matrimonio, dove sta l'intesa?) e allora quel che è tua moglie non ti basta ma lei è così, perché mai dovrebbe far qualcosa di diverso? Fai tu qualcosa di diverso!


Qui purtroppo mi tocca darti ragione.
Quello che ha fatto la cazzata sono io, non lei. Io infatti non mi aspetto ne pretendo che lei faccia alcunché. Ne che diventi qualcuna che non è. Il pensiero non mi ha mai neppure sfiorato.
La mia non era una richiesta, era una constatazione. Se quello che lei è mi ha portato qui, continuare non può portare in nessun altro posto che qui. Ma non stavo dicendo che lei dovrebbe fare nulla di speciale.
Ribadisco, la cazzata è tutta mia, la colpa è solo mia, non sua. 
Quello che dovrebbe risolvere il problema, ammesso e non concesso che sia possibile sono io, non lei.
Ma cosa dovrei fare? Scegliere ogni giorno una donna con cui non riesco a fare sesso e con cui non riesco a condividere quasi nulla di quello che mi passa per la testa?
Anche sul discorso dell'amante mi tocca ammettere, e mi fa malissimo, che hai ragione.
Per questo dicevo che se mi separo l'alternativa non è tanto rifarsi uan vita con un'altra donna, mi piace pensarlo, ma se non l'ho trovata in 35 anni... non è verosimile che la trovi ora.
Forse hanno ragione quelli che mi dicono che volo troppo alto e che semplicemente dovrei accontentarmi e non rompere.
Che è quello che sto cercando di fare, credimi, vedo e apprezzo tutto quello che ho, che è moltissimo, più di quanto potevo chiedere. E adesso voglio pure la compagna con cui sentirmi in sintonia e capito. Pensa che viziato, eh?

Non so Brunetta, capisco quello che dici e ha tutto molto senso ma non posso neanche desiderare a comando.


----------



## oceansize (26 Novembre 2013)

al di là del discorso "mia moglie ha già divorziato, sarebbe un altro fallimento per lei, lei vuole stare con me ecc...", tu da solo ci staresti?


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> al di là del discorso "mia moglie ha già divorziato, sarebbe un altro fallimento per lei, lei vuole stare con me ecc...", tu da solo ci staresti?


Intendi se non dovessi tener conto del ferire lei, senso di responsabilita', ecc..?
Al netto di tutto e pensando solo a me?
Dovessi tener conto solamente di quello che voglio io mi prenderei un piccolo appartamento nei paraggi per poter vedere mio figlio spesso, andarlo a prendere all'asilo, ecc. Ma vivrei da solo.
Le lascerei la casa e continerei a contribuire col mutuo e le spese come faccio ora, dato che, come detto, la cappella l'ho fatta io e non e' giusto che oltre alla sofferenza ci rimetta pure dal punto di vista pratico.
Questo e' quello che farei.. Se mi sentissi libero di scegliere solo in base a me stesso.
Ma sembra non sia neanche stronzo a sufficienza per questo.
Ne carne ne pesce, abbastanza per cornificarla ma non per fare tutto quello che vorrei. Vigliacco se vogliamo. Mi sono preso la liberta' di un'amante ma poi non ho il coraggio (per ora) di completare l' opera.
Scusa, sto divagando.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, qui stai dicendo che per rendere stabile un matrimonio bisogna ricorrere a un contratto scritto che OBBLIGHI qualcuno a fare una determinata cosa. A me sembra un contratto di lavoro più che qualcosa di legato all'amore, o anche solo all'affetto.
> Nell'India rurale i matrimoni sono stabilissimi, figurati, anzi, la tradizione vuole che la vedova si getti nella pira del marito.
> Ma non mi fa venire in mente niente legato all'amore per quanto stabile possa essere un matrimonio così...
> 
> ...


Infatti io ho proprio fatto notare che il matrimonio è un'istituzione perché serve a garantire la prole (e anche la non dispersione dei beni, quando ve ne sono) e con questo l'amore passione non c'entra nulla.
Il matrimonio è un'istituzione antica (nelle sue diverse forme) e diffusa quasi ovunque per questa ragione.
Da meno di un paio di secoli si è andata affermando l'idea del matrimonio fondato sull'amore romantico e solo in tempi recentissimi l'aspettativa di un rapporto paritario e appassionato. Penso che aspettarsi un rapporto appassionato dopo decenni sia irrealistico.
Invece continuare a desiderare di far sesso e farlo col partner mi sembra, allo stato attuale, il minimo.
Anzi non riesco neppure a capire come si possa rifiutarsi di far sesso con una persona gradevole al punto di averla sposata per la quale si prova affetto e non c'è alcuna ragione per disprezzarla o provarne ripugnanza.
Sarà troppo sessuata io.
La scelta si impone quando constati di non essere in grado di uscire da questo stallo di indifferenza emotiva.
Ne parliamo da un po'.
Non tirare fuori la storia del figlio perché ti mettiamo tutti in ignore :carneval:


----------



## oceansize (26 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa, sto divagando.


nemmeno tanto


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece continuare a desiderare di far sesso e farlo col partner mi sembra, allo stato attuale, il minimo.
> Anzi non riesco neppure a capire come si possa rifiutarsi di far sesso con una persona gradevole al punto di averla sposata per la quale si prova affetto e non c'è alcuna ragione per disprezzarla o provarne ripugnanza.
> Sarà troppo sessuata io.


Sono molto sessuato anch'io. Non e' che mi manchi il sexual drive, tutt'altro, e' che.. non saprei come spiegarlo usando eleganti perifrasi, forse e' meglio che sto zitto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sono molto sessuato anch'io. Non e' che mi manchi il sexual drive, tutt'altro, e' che.. non saprei come spiegarlo usando eleganti perifrasi, forse e' meglio che sto zitto.


Ehm ti smonti per il suo stile di approccio?


----------



## Principessa (26 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Macché, perché stronzo si, ma anche un romantico idiota. Io volevo (la vorrei ancora in verità) una vita con lei. Non l'amante da chiudere nell'armadio.
> Per carità, mica mi faceva schifo, ma io volevo svegliarmi la mattina e vedere il suo viso. Volevo andare fuori la domenica a passeggio con lei, ecc..
> 
> No, non credo avrei potuto andare avanti così a lungo.


Secondo me la stai idealizzando.
Ha ragione Chiara quando dice che è facile essere innamorati quando la mente e il corpo sono predisposti a farlo.
Adesso stai male nel tuo matrimonio e cerchi un appiglio, con i pensieri, a qualcosa che è stato bello - forse è stato così bello anche perchè la situazione lo era: emozioni, momenti vissuti di nascosto, nessuna responsabilità e condivisione di cose materiali. 
Se decidi di andare avanti nel tuo matrimonio, ci devi provare fino in fondo a trovare un compromesso! Proprio perchè ritieni che la "colpa" sia tua.
Non stare in questo limbo, aspettando la prossima amante o scopamica su cui riverserai inevitabilmente tutti i tuoi desideri e le tue esigenze...
Perchè non pensi a quando ti sei sposato? A quando sei cambiato e perchè?
C'è sempre un'origine, non ci credo che quando hai sposato tua moglie eri così.


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2013)

mio marito è estremamente attraente ( x dire + dell'amante fisicamente)

ma sessualmente a me adesso pare di farlo con mio fratello o un amico caro
capite?

e so bene ma molto che fosse libero avrebbe possibilità a iosa

ma è tamlemnte serio centrato epoco sessuato

capite? 
mi viene di abbracciarlo ..ma il resto..fatico fatico

dopo anni 

e anche lui adesso adesso dice  ma abbiamo passato mesi anni senza che si avvicinasse se non a che lui in modo affettuosoSono una bella donna corteggiata e si forse anni fa mic uravo meno x mancanza di tempo ma..credo sia normale dai
Non credo c entri aspetto

Non sappiamo dirci cosa sia successo lui anche non lo sa

Dice che ha sbagliato che su che giù che ci siamo allontanati
Ma santo dio in vacanza al mare al sole, d’accordo i tre bimbi che erano impegnativi a manetta perché tre vicini vi assicuro e tre ireddiiidio vivaci impegnativi…però alle 21.30 lis tendevo a letto

Volgio dire..a me non torna..non gli piacevo + punto..li dice caratterialmente  perché ero sempre stanca e nervosae iena

Io dico che ero stanca e nervsa perché non avevo un ora x me
Cazzo era com separata dal lun al venerdi con 3 bimbi piccoli..certe sere ne avrei dato uno anche al lattatio all’angolo x dire tanto ero a pezzi
Lui dice che potevo prendere una filippina non avendo nonni

Capite?
Pure x scema passo

Ecco perchè ci troviamo cosi adesso


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mio marito è estremamente attraente ( x dire + dell'amante fisicamente)
> 
> ma sessualmente a me adesso pare di farlo con mio fratello o un amico caro
> capite?
> ...


Ma secondo te non c'è proprio il modo di riaccendere il desiderio tra voi?

Chiedo eh, perché ammetto la mia ignoranza in materia. Io non so se si può ricominciare a desiderare una persona dopo un periodo 'spento'. Non ne ho idea.

Ma mi pare che per voi il problema sia soprattutto questo: la poca cura che ha/avete dedicato al vostro rapporto di coppia e la fine del desiderio. O sbaglio?


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma secondo te non c'è proprio il modo di riaccendere il desiderio tra voi?
> 
> Chiedo eh, perché ammetto la mia ignoranza in materia. Io non so se si può ricominciare a desiderare una persona dopo un periodo 'spento'. Non ne ho idea.
> 
> Ma mi pare che per voi il problema sia soprattutto questo: la poca cura che ha/avete dedicato al vostro rapporto di coppia e la fine del desiderio. O sbaglio?


si sole è stato quello il ns problema e no non so se si possa riaccendere

siamo andati una volta da una sessuolgoa e apriti cielo
a parte che era nu mustro paura e siamo usciti ridendo a crepapelle che parlava di essere desiderabili e aveva certi baffazzi

detta sta stronzata non ci siamo andati magari una + in gamba

ma appunto..ci viene da ridere mettere in atto ste cose e massaggia e olia..pare un motore da riavvaire io sono troppo istinitva

a mio amrito poi cosi deciso e manageriale manca il piglio manca 
anche la psico ha capito..lui la deve tener ee contenere
lui invece è molto come dire tenero

e noioso


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2013)

quando mi rileggo mi sento stronza

eppure

è così
sta mano delicata

che palle scusate


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mio marito è estremamente attraente ( x dire + dell'amante fisicamente)
> 
> ma sessualmente a me adesso pare di farlo con mio fratello o un amico caro
> capite?
> ...


Asp...
Guardate il programma di Rocco Siffredi su Cielo
Molte coppie risolvono i loro problemi grazie a lui...
Dal sui poderoso ciccio
ricevono la giusta spinta
emotiva
per affrontare le situazioni....

Occhio però
Non trasformiamo la vita di coppia da film porno
a film Horror...:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si sole è stato quello il ns problema e no non so se si possa riaccendere
> 
> siamo andati una volta da una sessuolgoa e apriti cielo
> a parte che era nu mustro paura e siamo usciti ridendo a crepapelle che parlava di essere desiderabili e aveva certi baffazzi
> ...


Per me come sessuologa va meglio la marchesini http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8XiigtWSHI
rispetto a quei due tremendi (anche quelli fan passare ogni idea) che ci sono su Cielo .


----------



## mary80 (26 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me come sessuologa va meglio la marchesini http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8XiigtWSHI
> rispetto a quei due tremendi (anche quelli fan passare ogni idea) che ci sono su Cielo .



concordo passando su cielo mi muore l'ormone.recitazione scadente facce imbalsamate e trama iesistente.poi io preferisco l'erotico al porno


----------



## Leda (27 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh, c'ero anch'io.
> Desiderare non significa provare una passione. Io con passione intendo un'altra cosa.
> *Certo che il matrimonio serve per rendere stabile quello che senza l'istituzione non lo sarebbe e non garantirebbe il futuro alla prole! *E' proprio quel che dicevo. *Se la passione permanesse nel tempo basterebbe quella.*
> Sorvoliamo sul fatto che storicamente, anche alle nostre latitudini, il matrimonio passionale romantico è un'idea recente.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io ho proprio fatto notare che il matrimonio è un'istituzione perché serve a garantire la prole (e anche la non dispersione dei beni, quando ve ne sono) e con questo l'amore passione non c'entra nulla.
> Il matrimonio è un'istituzione antica (nelle sue diverse forme) e diffusa quasi ovunque per questa ragione.
> Da meno di un paio di secoli si è andata affermando l'idea del matrimonio fondato sull'amore romantico e solo in tempi recentissimi l'aspettativa di un rapporto paritario e appassionato. *Penso che aspettarsi un rapporto appassionato dopo decenni sia irrealistico.
> Invece continuare a desiderare di far sesso e farlo col partner mi sembra, allo stato attuale, il minimo.
> ...




Brunetta, lo sai che ti stimo, eh, ma è da ieri, cioè da quando ho letto questi due post - e il nerettato in grande in particolare - che mi è salita l'ansia. Giuro. 
Davvero per te il matrimonio è una galera simile? Non posso crederci.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Brunetta, lo sai che ti stimo, eh, ma è da ieri, cioè da quando ho letto questi due post - e il nerettato in grande in particolare - che mi è salita l'ansia. Giuro.
> Davvero per te il matrimonio è una galera simile? Non posso crederci.


 sembra una galera?
Come si vede che non so scrivere.:unhappy:


----------



## MaiPiú (27 Novembre 2013)

*Rosa e feath*

Andatevene! Senza paura, rischiate tutto.
Andarsene, buttare tutto all'aria serve per capire.
Capire cosa si perde, capire quanto è importante quello che adesso sembra scontato.

Ogni giorno che passa mi rendo conto di quanto sia vero per la coppia: chi tradisce mette tutto a repentaglio, mette sulla bilancia la novità con l'abitudine e poi, dopo il casino, o se ne va o sta male e cerca di ricostruire.

Oppure, come nel vostro caso, non ci capisce una mazza. 
Avete iniziato a perdere tutto, fatelo fino in fondo.

Una volta soli, finalmente, capirete cosa per voi è importante.
Se capirete che il coniuge è importante, che senza lui non si puó vivere, inizierete a ricostruire seriamente.

Se non sarà così, inizierete a costruire seriamente la vostra di vita.

In ogni caso qualcosa da ricostruire c'è.
Quando si inizia? Quanto tempo ancora è giusto temporeggiare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Andatevene!


ho aperto la pagina e ho letto questo. Credevo li stessi cacciando dal Forum, mi è preso un colpo.
Mamma mia.


----------



## MaiPiú (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho aperto la pagina e ho letto questo. Credevo li stessi cacciando dal Forum, mi è preso un colpo.
> Mamma mia.


Ci mancherebbe, non mi permetterei mai


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, non mi permetterei mai


ho avuto una visione del genere e mi sono chiesta se Feath in realtà non fosse l'amante di Rosa...


----------



## MaiPiú (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho avuto una visione del genere e mi sono chiesta se Feath in realtà non fosse l'amante di Rosa...View attachment 7868


:risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata:



Be nel mio caso andarsene e un parolone dovrei dire a lui da domani questa non è più casa tua.. Lui ha una casa e in un altra città a due ore da qqui ma vi pare ? Non riuscirei mai x una scelta mia ad impedire di stare qui questa rimane casa anche sua.... Dovrei andare via con i ragazzi e non è così semplice ... Fate un po' più semplici le cose ... Noi viviamo già come separati tranne i week end .

fosse uno stronzo ma stronzo non è


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata:


Il mio si è separato e vive  da solo 

io tutta la settimana pure tranne 48 ore in cui solitamente io seguo la ragazza lui gli altri e viceversa 

in inverno tutti via sci club 
insomma fossi scaltra andrei avanti così. È molto più gestibile che coppie normali sono io la stronza romantica 
 x la cronac a la casa in montag e di entrambi  che ancora sbuca fuori che lo faccio x comodità soldi ecc


----------



## feather (28 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Andatevene! Senza paura, rischiate tutto.
> Andarsene, buttare tutto all'aria serve per capire.
> Capire cosa si perde, capire quanto è importante quello che adesso sembra scontato.
> 
> ...


Lo psicologo me l'ha anche ventilata come possibilità da considerare. E la considero in effetti.
Solo che dire a mia moglie "me ne vado a vivere da solo 3 mesi" suonerebbe alle sue orecchie esattamente come "ti lascio, divorzio, addio".
Finché non sono assolutamente certo che il casino che ho in testa non è esclusivamente un problema mio. Che dipende da lei...
La verità è che ancora spero che tutto questo sia un brutto sogno e un giorno mi sveglierò innamorato di mia moglie.
Che ci sia un percorso che arrivi a questo.
Anche se più passa il tempo e più le idee si condensano attorno al pensiero che non vorrei.
Sto aspettando che la mia ex amante sparisca all' orizzonte per poter pensare al mio matrimonio senza di lei nell'equazione.
E mia moglie sta temporeggiando anche lei. Potrebbe decidere che non vuole stare con un uomo che non la ama e che per il bene di entrambi e bene fare vite separate, per quanto possibile con un figlio in comune..

Boh, su una cosa hai perfettamente ragione, e rileggendomi me ne accorgo bene. Non ci sto capendo un cazzo e ho paura di fare più danni dell'indispensabile. Una paura fottuta.


----------



## Carola (28 Novembre 2013)

Io anche tanto timore di fare danni


Ma io credo sia normale appena appena normale voglio dire al di la di tutto io trovo così maledettamente difficile fare scelte  che coinvolgano altri


Se gli altri sono bimbi e se male non stanno immaginate


L altra sera ho parlato a lungo con mio marito
Sa sa molto adesso di questa storia o meglio sa che non è stata una sbandata 
Sa che ho deciso di riprovare x i bimbi
E fa finta di nulla
Organizza le vacanze di natale 
Mi telefona 
Mi tratta come se nulla fosse successo
Non affronta ed invece io ne avrei un maledetto bisogno che mi chiedesse


Non x sentirmi al centro
X capire se abbiamo ancora una speranza che se sto qui non è solo x i bimbi
Se stiamo qui 
Ma credetemi si allontana sempre più questa possibilità 
La sua indifferenza che adesso il
Conte mi dura forse e saper vivere a ne uccide 
È vero mi sento tradita io
Penso sia proprio incapacità di mio marito di esserci diversamente 
Che sia un limite suo che condiziona anche me da sempre


Difficile da spiegare 
Difficile da capire.


Notte.


----------



## net (29 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io anche tanto timore di fare danni
> 
> 
> Ma io credo sia normale appena appena normale voglio dire al di la di tutto io trovo così maledettamente difficile fare scelte  che coinvolgano altri
> ...



Difficile da vivere... ma lo supererai, ne sono sicura.


:abbraccio:.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io anche tanto timore di fare danni
> 
> 
> Ma io credo sia normale appena appena normale voglio dire al di la di tutto io trovo così maledettamente difficile fare scelte  che coinvolgano altri
> ...


Ognuno ha le proprie priorità che non coincidono con quelle di altri ma è la propria vita che bisogna vivere coerentemente con le proprie priorità.
Le scelte di alcuni possono apparirci ipocrite, altre immature, altre superficiali, altre idealistiche, altre rigide ma ognuno deve scegliere da solo, considerando certamente le altre persone, ma sempre rispettando le proprie priorità.


----------



## Carola (29 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie priorità che non coincidono con quelle di altri ma è la propria vita che bisogna vivere coerentemente con le proprie priorità.
> Le scelte di alcuni possono apparirci ipocrite, altre immature, altre superficiali, altre idealistiche, altre rigide ma ognuno deve scegliere da solo, considerando certamente le altre persone, ma sempre rispettando le proprie priorità.


Anche rispetto ai figli? Al loro sorriso ?
anche in una situaz come la mia dove di fatto ci di vede il sab e domenica?

amante non x entra 
diro di ppiù avrei terrore di ricominciare storia seria troppo timore paura e no energie 
inisio credere che storie così sono uniche a resistere senza grane e pretese 
lui invece pretese iniziava ad averne ex amante 
anche llogico lui dico sinonio che volevo solo cose senza iimplicazioni in ne ho più voglia .....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie priorità che non coincidono con quelle di altri ma è la propria vita che bisogna vivere coerentemente con le proprie priorità.
> Le scelte di alcuni possono apparirci ipocrite, altre immature, altre superficiali, altre idealistiche, altre rigide ma ognuno deve scegliere da solo, considerando certamente le altre persone, ma sempre rispettando le proprie priorità.


Dai criteri in base a cui una persona sceglie.
Capiamo quali sono i suoi valori.
Ossia le cose che lui reputa importanti.

Ecco perchè chi non sceglie è pericoloso.

Ma occhio a come mettiamo le persone difronte ad una scelta.
Dev'essere libera scelta e mai ricatto.

Invece qui ne leggo di ricatti sottili piantati alle persone.

Giustamente Junger insegna
che la libertà sostanzialmente limitata
è quella di dire di NO.

Dove troviamo persone che scelgono generosità dicendo NO all'egoismo?

Leggo solo di amori in funzione di sè stessi...

Che siano con l'A maiuscola o minuscola non me ne cale...

A me sembrano solo schei falsi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche rispetto ai figli? Al loro sorriso ?
> anche in una situaz come la mia dove di fatto ci di vede il sab e domenica?
> 
> amante non x entra
> ...


Vedi che sai le tue priorità? :up:


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai criteri in base a cui una persona sceglie.
> Capiamo quali sono i suoi valori.
> Ossia le cose che lui reputa importanti.
> 
> ...




Ciao Conte,

ricatti? o condizioni? 

anche tu nei fai ... mi sembra. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> ricatti? o condizioni?
> 
> ...


Ti sembra...
Ma non è...
Per fortuna non ho mai avuto bisogno di ricattare nessuno
E nessuno mi ha mai ricattato...


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sembra...
> Ma non è...
> Per fortuna non ho mai avuto bisogno di ricattare nessuno
> E nessuno mi ha mai ricattato...



Ciao

se è per questo, neanche io ... 

ma ti chiedevo, cosa intendi,
ricatti o condizioni ... 
sono due cose ben diverse ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è per questo, neanche io ...
> 
> ...


Intendevo ricatti se ho scritto ricatti
Sulle condizioni ho da aggiungere
che un di un amore con le condizioni

Io non so proprio che cosa farmene.

Preferisco dirti...
Per favore fai di meno ad amarmi...

Non lo voglio il tuo amore 
dirigilo ad altre persone...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

*Mia considerazione...*

Fanculo ho provato a menare lunaiena
e lei mi ha pistato con le sue braccia sottratte ai boscaioli...

E' andata così...
Un poche le ho prese
le altre me le ha date...

Mi mancava pure questo
Il mio amore mi pista...

Solo perchè le ho detto che sono invaghito di Mary80...

Pistato.XD


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intendevo ricatti se ho scritto ricatti
> Sulle condizioni ho da aggiungere
> che un di un amore con le condizioni
> 
> ...



Ciao 

ricatti corrisponde a Erpressung ... 
mai letto qui ... almeno per come lo intendo io. 
Sono andata a vedere:

Ricatto: 
Intimidazione, di carattere materiale o morale, con cui si costringe una persona a pagare una somma di denare, a compiere atti contrari alla sua volontà; pressione psicologica, richiesta a cui è impossibile opporre un rifiuto. 

Beh, a dire il vero, alcuni tuoi esempi con tua figlia ... 
vanno in questa direzione (direzione, non che è proprio così)

E di condizioni, tu le hai posto. Quante volte non hai scritto che,
se tua moglie lo facesse in casa e che lei lo sa, se ne poteva andare,
o che chiudevi il matrimonio o che era proprio quella cosa che non accettavi. 

una condizione, o la si accetta o meno. 
è come un patto tra i due se viene accettata. 


Conte, hai dei lati molto simpatici ... 
ma quando lanci certe accuse così, poi neanche senza destinatari ...  
come se qui ci fossero ombre nere che ricattano ... 
ma dai ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ricatti corrisponde a Erpressung ...
> mai letto qui ... almeno per come lo intendo io.
> ...


Io non ho lanciato accuse
Rispondo solo a cosa mi viene da pensare
quando leggo certe cose...

Non riesci proprio a comprendere
che a conti fatti

Il mio matrimonio funziona
proprio perchè non ci sono nè ricatti nè condizioni...

Vedi è diverso cacciare uno di casa
e dire ad un recluso
ehi amico la porta della cella è aperta
fai come credi...

C'è una scena in c'era una volta il west...
La cardinale rimprovera armonica ( charles bronson) di non aver ucciso il suo nemico, quando ne aveva l'occasione ed anzi di avergli salvato la vita.
Infatti gli ex uomini di franck (Henry Fonda) gli tendono un agguato ma armonica lo aiuta a sventarlo.

Lui risponde:
Non gli ho salvato la vita.
Ho solo evitato che venisse ucciso.

( Perchè harmonica ci teneva di persona a fare fuori Franck che tanti anni prima aveva impiccato suo padre).


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ho lanciato accuse
> Rispondo solo a cosa mi viene da pensare
> quando leggo certe cose...
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

guarda che non ho detto, 
che il tuo matrimonio non funziona. 
anzi, meglio così, sinceramente ... 
perché dovrei pensare il contrario?

e se un matrimonio funziona o meno ... 
dipende da più cose, 
non solo di una cosa sola ... 

_Invece qui ne leggo di ricatti sottili piantati alle persone. (Conte)

_Non sarà un'accusa ... ma una constatazione, allora. 
E io, di ricatti non ne leggo ... di cercare dei punti con condizioni sì. 

Comunque ... todo bien ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una scena in c'era una volta il west...
> La cardinale rimprovera armonica ( charles bronson) di non aver ucciso il suo nemico, quando ne aveva l'occasione ed anzi di avergli salvato la vita.
> Infatti gli ex uomini di franck (Henry Fonda) gli tendono un agguato ma armonica lo aiuta a sventarlo.
> 
> ...


Che film della madonna! E che attori...
:singleeye:

[video=youtube_share;Pyp34v6Lmcc]http://youtu.be/Pyp34v6Lmcc[/video]


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sembra una galera?
> Come si vede che non so scrivere.:unhappy:


Oddio, che tu non sappia scrivere mi sembra un'affermazione quanto mai priva di fondamento! E' più probabile che sia io ad avere mal interpretato, ma non credo per via di un equivoco linguistico, quanto piuttosto per una differente sensibilità sul tema. La mia, ad esempio, è allineata su quelle acquisizioni che tu citi come recenti.

Comunque - per ridere o sgomentarsi, a scelta - riporto due simpatici documenti di fine '800 :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Oddio, che tu non sappia scrivere mi sembra un'affermazione quanto mai priva di fondamento! E' più probabile che sia io ad avere mal interpretato, ma non credo per via di un equivoco linguistico, quanto piuttosto per una differente sensibilità sul tema. La mia, ad esempio, è allineata su quelle acquisizioni che tu citi come recenti.
> 
> Comunque - per ridere o sgomentarsi, a scelta - riporto due simpatici documenti di fine '800 :singleeye:
> 
> ...


Anche la mia.
Però il fatto che si istituzionalizzi l'amore è perché non si crede che basti l'amore ma ci voglia anche volontà e impegno. E ci vogliono per garantire la sussistenza ai figli e per questo esistono leggi e obblighi.
Su questo concordo.
Sai quanti uccel di bosco ci sarebbero altrimenti!


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la mia.
> Però il fatto che si istituzionalizzi l'amore è perché non si crede che basti l'amore ma ci voglia anche volontà e impegno. E ci vogliono per garantire la sussistenza ai figli e per questo esistono leggi e obblighi.
> Su questo concordo.
> Sai quanti uccel di bosco ci sarebbero altrimenti!


Se parli di sussistenza, a me vien da pensare che tu ti riferisca a questioni squisitamente economiche.
Però sai come si dice: "Fatta la legge, gabbato lo santo."
Dove c'è onestà e senso di responsabilità, la legge è un di più. Dove non ci sono, non c'è legge che tenga.
Io ho una figlia, ma non mi sono mai sposata, e ho considerato - a ragion veduta - mia figlia tutelata a prescindere da obblighi di suo padre nei miei confronti. 
L'idea che l'uomo con cui generassi un figlio si assumerebbe responsabilità nei confronti di questo solo perchè ha un vincolo legale mi farebbe venir voglia di inseminazione artificiale con un totale sconosciuto :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> guarda che non ho detto,
> che il tuo matrimonio non funziona.
> ...


Si una constatazione...
amara se vuoi...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Che film della madonna! E che attori...
> :singleeye:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Pyp34v6Lmcc]http://youtu.be/Pyp34v6Lmcc[/video]


E che colonna sonora...:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si una constatazione...
> amara se vuoi...



Ciao Conte,

beh, direi che non dipende da me ... 

se leggi ciò, amaro è. e non di poco. si. 
i ricatti, sono sempre amari ... non è un giudizio. 
una brutta realtà, per chi viene ricattato ... 

ok.

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> beh, direi che non dipende da me ...
> 
> ...


Allora facciamo così...
La prossima volta che leggo qui
una cosa che mi sembra un sottile ricatto
te la segnalo

Così la commentiamo assieme
va bene?


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così...
> La prossima volta che leggo qui
> una cosa che mi sembra un sottile ricatto
> te la segnalo
> ...



Ciao Conte,

si, certo che va bene. certo, sempre. 

i ricatti non vanno bene ... quelli no. 

ok. 

sienne


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che colonna sonora...:singleeye:


Anche! Giusto! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la mia.
> Però il fatto che si istituzionalizzi l'amore è perché non si crede che basti l'amore ma ci voglia anche volontà e impegno. E ci vogliono per garantire la sussistenza ai figli e per questo esistono leggi e obblighi.
> Su questo concordo.
> Sai quanti uccel di bosco ci sarebbero altrimenti!


Ma non sono convinto che sia possibile istituzionalizzare l'amore.
A me sembra che nei secoli gli uomini si siano come dire organizzati in sistemi.
Più sistemi differenti organizzati tra di loro.
E' istituzionalizzata l'unione stabile tra un uomo e una donna perchè da essa nascono i figli.
Ossia c'è la riproduzione.

Osserviamo come in tante società è istituzionalizzato il matrimonio, mentre è tabù l'incesto o l'omosessualità.

Poi io mi chiedo
Come mai in questo tempo moderno di peace and love
che ha fatto accettare di buon grado le semplici convivenze...

Si è arrivati che le semplici convivenze
chiedono di essere istituzionalizzate?

Come la metti tu, sarebbe come dire che la scuola dell'obbligo è stata creata per manipolare le menti, da poteri occulti no?

Come mai nella nostra società un bambino non è libero di scegliere se istruirsi o rimanere analfabeta?

Guarda che io in prima elementare ci volle un anno per convincermi a stare seduto al mio banco.
Io dicevo serissimo: c'è qualche legge che mi vieta di girovagare per la classe?

In quell'anno la maestra
amata da me come mai nessuna donna
che era al suo primo incarico
e che aveva le unghie rosso putanon

Iniziò con una serie di lezioni sul significato di condotta...e sul suo voto...

Ma in condotta ho sempre avuto mai più di 8.
Eppure eccellevo in tutte le altre materie.

Poi non usò mai ricatti o punizioni, ma solo incentivi.

Se stai al posto ti presto tutti i romanzi di Salgari.
Wovl...
A sei anni mi sono letto il corsaro nero...

Povera maestra poi l'aula divenne il mare e il mio banco la nave del corsaro nero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se parli di sussistenza, a me vien da pensare che tu ti riferisca a questioni squisitamente economiche.
> Però sai come si dice: "Fatta la legge, gabbato lo santo."
> Dove c'è onestà e senso di responsabilità, la legge è un di più. Dove non ci sono, non c'è legge che tenga.
> Io ho una figlia, ma non mi sono mai sposata, e ho considerato - a ragion veduta - mia figlia tutelata a prescindere da obblighi di suo padre nei miei confronti.
> L'idea che l'uomo con cui generassi un figlio si assumerebbe responsabilità nei confronti di questo solo perchè ha un vincolo legale mi farebbe venir voglia di inseminazione artificiale con un totale sconosciuto :condom:



Si ma come speghi la lotta dei pacs e dei dico?
Fatta la legge?

Certo...
Dopo aver istituzionalizzato il matrimonio è arrivata la legge sul divorzio no?
E pensa ad un mondo che auspicherebbe Brunetta...
Mi tradisci?
Ok....

Come nel talmud
ti firmo l'atto di ripudio e te ne vai.


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma come speghi la lotta dei pacs e dei dico?
> Fatta la legge?
> 
> Certo...
> ...


Per come la vedo io sono due cose distinte.
Mi sposo perchè voglio essere garantita (e voglio garantire) sul piano della sussistenza e dell'assistenza un altro essere umano adulto. I figli nati fuori da un legame non regolamentato dal matrimonio sono - giustamente, mi vien da dire - garantiti e tutelati al pari degli altri, per cui li lascerei momentaneamente fuori dal discorso.
Ritorniamo quindi al patto tra adulti, che si prendono un impegno reciproco, di darsi conforto, protezione e affetto in qualunque circostanza. Non c'è bisogno di tutto questo amore, secondo me: ci si trova un brav'uomo o una brava donna e ognuno dei due sa di poter contare sull'altro per tutta la vita.
In un quadro come questo che mi frega a me se mio marito scopa in giro o se ho voglia di farlo io? Finchè a casa non manca niente e nessuno dei due sparisce in vacanza con l'amichetta o l'amichetto per dei mesi tutto ok.

Altro discorso è sposarsi per amore e poi vedere l'amore trasformarsi in un qualcos'altro che gli somiglia a stento. Che mi frega a me di avere accanto uno che si è preso un impegno con me e che resta solo per quello, mentre preferirebbe essere altrove a fare altro con qualcun altro (o che magari lo fa di già)? Stesso discorso se fossi io quella che volesse andare altrove a fare altro con altri: non mi farei trattenere col 'ricatto' dell' "hai preso un impegno". In quest'ottica, mi sembrava che affermare che il matrimonio è nato per regolamentare ciò che per sua natura è effimero fosse una prospettiva mostruosa, ecco. Però non lo so mica se mi sono spiegata... :condom:


----------



## feather (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Però non lo so mica se mi sono spiegata... :condom:


Ho capito (è condivido al 100%) persino io..
Direi che ti sei spiegata benissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io sono due cose distinte.
> Mi sposo perchè voglio essere garantita (e voglio garantire) sul piano della sussistenza e dell'assistenza un altro essere umano adulto. I figli nati fuori da un legame non regolamentato dal matrimonio sono - giustamente, mi vien da dire - garantiti e tutelati al pari degli altri, per cui li lascerei momentaneamente fuori dal discorso.
> Ritorniamo quindi al patto tra adulti, che si prendono un impegno reciproco, di darsi conforto, protezione e affetto in qualunque circostanza. Non c'è bisogno di tutto questo amore, secondo me: ci si trova un brav'uomo o una brava donna e ognuno dei due sa di poter contare sull'altro per tutta la vita.
> In un quadro come questo che mi frega a me se mio marito scopa in giro o se ho voglia di farlo io? Finchè a casa non manca niente e nessuno dei due sparisce in vacanza con l'amichetta o l'amichetto per dei mesi tutto ok.
> ...


Si ma che dire allora della maturità affettiva?
Non è che sto casso di amore a sedici anni sia rose e viole
e a 40 sia non c'è rosa senza spine?

E come mai se arrivano le spine ci spaventiamo e mandiamo in mona anca i petali?


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ho capito (è condivido al 100%) persino io..
> Direi che ti sei spiegata benissimo.


In che senso 'persino'? Che c'hai qualche tara che ti impedisce di concordare con qualcun altro? 




contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma che dire allora della maturità affettiva?
> Non è che sto casso di amore a sedici anni sia rose e viole
> e a 40 sia non c'è rosa senza spine?
> 
> E come mai se arrivano le spine ci spaventiamo e mandiamo in mona anca i petali?


Che cos'è mai, 'sta tanto citata 'maturità affettiva'?
C'è la capacità decisionale, c'è la conoscenza di se stessi e della vita, c'è il proprio sistema di riferimenti e una certa idea del mondo. Quindi c'è anche chi crede al matrimonio come istituzione e chi crede che l'amore non sia istituzionalizzabile, e non perchè non concepisca l'impegno, ma perchè l'impegno si ottempera in tanti modi nel quotidiano. 
A volte, leggendo qui dentro, ho l'impressione che in molti abbiano sposato il matrimonio, invece che un'altra persona 
Infatti credo che anche a chi se ne fa un baffo delle corna cascherebbero i mondi in testa se la moglie o il marito li piantasse. Rispetto a chi crede all'ammmmmore, si raccontano solo una favoletta diversa. Farsi illusioni sull'ordine delle cose fa parte della natura umana, così come rompersi le palle, alla faccia delle maturità desiderate e auspicate, secondo me. E se il gioco riesce in due è solo perchè l'illusione di entrambi è la medesima, e non perchè ce ne sia una più giusta di un'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se parli di sussistenza, a me vien da pensare che tu ti riferisca a questioni squisitamente economiche.
> Però sai come si dice: "Fatta la legge, gabbato lo santo."
> Dove c'è onestà e senso di responsabilità, la legge è un di più. Dove non ci sono, non c'è legge che tenga.
> Io ho una figlia, ma non mi sono mai sposata, e ho considerato - a ragion veduta - mia figlia tutelata a prescindere da obblighi di suo padre nei miei confronti.
> L'idea che l'uomo con cui generassi un figlio si assumerebbe responsabilità nei confronti di questo solo perchè ha un vincolo legale mi farebbe venir voglia di inseminazione artificiale con un totale sconosciuto :condom:


Chiunque si sposi e faccia figli o non si sposi e faccia figli se non è un incidente è certa di aver a che fare con una brava persona. A volte ci si sbaglia e le istituzioni e le leggi stabiliscono gli obblighi, sposati o no, sia che uno li voglia riconosce, sia no. 
Ci saranno perché non tutti si assumono le loro responsabilità e anche non tutte.
I casi individuali felici o infelici esulano dal mio discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io sono due cose distinte.
> Mi sposo perchè voglio essere garantita (e voglio garantire) sul piano della sussistenza e dell'assistenza un altro essere umano adulto. I figli nati fuori da un legame non regolamentato dal matrimonio sono - giustamente, mi vien da dire - garantiti e tutelati al pari degli altri, per cui li lascerei momentaneamente fuori dal discorso.
> Ritorniamo quindi al patto tra adulti, che si prendono un impegno reciproco, di darsi conforto, protezione e affetto in qualunque circostanza. Non c'è bisogno di tutto questo amore, secondo me: ci si trova un brav'uomo o una brava donna e ognuno dei due sa di poter contare sull'altro per tutta la vita.
> In un quadro come questo che mi frega a me se mio marito scopa in giro o se ho voglia di farlo io? Finchè a casa non manca niente e nessuno dei due sparisce in vacanza con l'amichetta o l'amichetto per dei mesi tutto ok.
> ...


 ma (l'ho già detto) io parlavo dell'istituzione in generale proprio per la tutela dei figli (per quelli nati fuori dal matrimonio le leggi sono molto recenti) perché si è sempre saputo che l'amore non è una garanzia.
Per quanto riguarda la coppia. il matrimonio è anche un impegno di tutela reciproca che non sarebbe necessario istituzionalizzare se fosse spontaneo o se l'amore, che la garantisce, una volta presente non potesse finire.
Vallo a raccontare alle nostre nonne che si sposavano, facevano figli e non avevano altra fonte si sussistenza che il marito che avrebbero dovuto affidarsi all'amore. Sarebbero finite come le vedove indiane sulla pira o a mendicare.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> In che senso 'persino'? Che c'hai qualche tara che ti impedisce di concordare con qualcun altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora per me la maturità affettiva è quella cosa per cui non drammatizzi più niente dell'altro.
Ti bei di quello che è l'altro con le sue aporie di qualsiasi natura.
L'amore immaturo è in funzione di sè stessi....ogni minima mancanza dell'altro viene vissuta come un attentato della nostra persona...
L'amore maturo forse pecca di passionalità ma guadagna in serenità, in costanza, in lungimiranza.
Ecco appunto, io sento che devo fare in modo che il mondo non mi crolli mai in testa.
Devo fare i conti perfino che per quanto ci amiamo nulla possiamo contro la malattia e la morte del compagno.
Cosa ci farebbe più male?
Caro ti lascio perchè non ti amo più, caro ti lascio perchè non ci riesco più a sopportarti, caro ti lascio perchè amo un altro, caro ti lascio perchè sei un idiota patentato, o caro io sono costretta a lasciarti perchè la morte sta venendo e avrà i miei occhi?
Questo fa parte della natura umana: nascere e morire.

La maturità affettiva è la vittoria per sublimazione del bisogno di essere amati.
Condizione necessaria per divenire sè stessi così come siamo stati creati.
Ecco perchè Junger insegna che l'uomo nel bosco dorme.
Dorme nel senso che è incosciente.
Ma è lì che l'uomo incontra sè stesso.

L'amore immaturo è quello dell'uomo preda e governato dalle proprie passioni.
Lo consumano.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> In che senso 'persino'? Che c'hai qualche tara che ti impedisce di concordare con qualcun altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è tutt'altro discorso e attiene all'aderenza dell'istituzione alla propria idea di relazione come relazione d'amore e al fatto che c'è invece chi considera il matrimonio in sé come intoccabile, qualunque cosa accada (tradimenti reciprochi a go-go compresi) senza che ci sia amore ma solo parvenza esterna di accordo, per rispettabilità sociale o convenienze reciproche.
Tra queste due posizioni il dialogo non lo vedo possibile è come se uno parlasse di mele e un altro di fragole, chiamando entrambi banane.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ma (l'ho già detto) io parlavo dell'istituzione in generale proprio per la tutela dei figli (per quelli nati fuori dal matrimonio le leggi sono molto recenti) perché si è sempre saputo che l'amore non è una garanzia.
> Per quanto riguarda la coppia. il matrimonio è anche un impegno di tutela reciproca che non sarebbe necessario istituzionalizzare se fosse spontaneo o se l'amore, che la garantisce, una volta presente non potesse finire.
> Vallo a raccontare alle nostre nonne che si sposavano, facevano figli e non avevano altra fonte si sussistenza che il marito che avrebbero dovuto affidarsi all'amore. Sarebbero finite come le vedove indiane sulla pira o a mendicare.


Sembra che l'amore sia stata come dire una favoletta messa lì per indurre le persone a sposarsi e fare figli.
Infatti cosa disse mia suocera al giorno del suo matrimonio?
Speremo che el me voja ben.

E un grande vecchio disse 
Marieta a te vojo ben
al punto che so disposto anca a sposarte...

L'amore è legato ai sentimenti
a moti spontanei dell'animo...

Del resto tutti partono sotto i migliori auspici
e poi cadono....nella battaglia del quotidiano...

Onore ai martiri ignoti!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

*Un classico sempre buono da rileggere...Erich Fromm*

L’amore infantile segue il principio: amo perché sono amato. L’amore maturo segue il principio: sono amato perché amo. L’amore immaturo dice: ti amo perché ho bisogno di te. L’amore maturo dice: ho bisogno di te perché ti amo.



Solo chi ha fede in sé stesso può essere fedele agli altri.



L'amore è un potere attivo dell'uomo; un potere che annulla le pareti che lo separano dai suoi simili, che gli fa superare il senso d'isolamento e di separazione, e tuttavia gli permette di essere sé stesso e di conservare la propria integrità.



Sembra un paradosso, ma nell'amore due esseri diventano uno, e tuttavia restano due.



L'uomo moderno pensa di perdere qualcosa − del tempo − quando non fa le cose in fretta; però non sa che fare del tempo che guadagna, tranne ammazzarlo.



Amare qualcuno non è solo un forte sentimento, è una scelta, una promessa, un impegno.



Paradossalmente, la capacità di stare soli è la condizione prima per la capacità d'amare.



Dalla nascita alla morte, dal lunedì alla domenica, da mattina a sera, tutte le attività sono organizzate e prestabilite. Come potrebbe un uomo prigioniero nella ragnatela della routine ricordarsi che è un uomo, un individuo ben distinto, uno al quale è concessa un'unica occasione di vivere, con speranze e delusioni, dolori e timori, col desiderio di amare e il terrore della solitudine e del nulla?



Chi ama davvero ama il mondo intero, non soltanto un individuo particolare.



Dare dà più gioia che ricevere, non perché è privazione, ma perché in quell'atto mi sento vivo.



L'unico modo per conoscere profondamente un essere è l'atto di amore; questo atto supera il pensiero, supera le parole. È il tuffo ardito nell'esperienza dell'unione.



La felicità dell'uomo moderno: guardare le vetrine e comprare tutto quello che può permettersi, in contanti o a rate.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

*Googlando*

Quando viviamo una storia d'amore, ma soprattutto quando la storia d'amore finisce, capiamo che della vita abbiamo molto da imparare, che la vita è un'esperienza da acquisire, così come si impara ad andare in bicicletta o a suonare il piano.
E cosa ci dice l'esperienza sull'amore?
Di farne a meno, come per il caffè e le sigarette, o di concedercene di tanto in tanto, come per un bicchiere di vino o un pezzo di cioccolata? L'amore è sempre il contrario di ciò che la saggezza indica?

Ecco in questo senso, secondo me, esistono due tipi di Amore.

L'Amore maturo e quello immaturo.

L'Amore maturo, resistente a ogni idealizazzione, esente da gelosia masochismo o ossessione, è una forma di amicizia con una dimensione sessuale, è piacevole, sereno e ricambiato( ed è forse per questo che molti di quelli che hanno conosciuto la passione, il desiderio, gli negano, quando è esente il dolore, la qualifica di amore).

L'Amore immaturo invece (l'età però c'entra assai poco) è una storia di caotica oscillazione tra idealizzazione e delusione, un'instabile condizione dove sensazioni di estasi e beatitudine si mescolano con un senso di soffocamento e nausea mortale, dove l'impressione di aver finalmente trovato la risposta arriva insieme alla sensazione di non essere mai stati così disorientati.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

*Osho*

Un bel testo di Osho


Per prima cosa: ci sono due tipi di amore. C.S. Lewis ha diviso l’amore in due tipi: “l’amore-bisogno” e “l’amore-dono”. Anche Abraham Maslow divide l’amore in due tipi. Il primo lo chiama “amore-carenza” e il secondo “amore-essere”. La distinzione è significativa e dev’essere compresa.
L’“amore-bisogno” o l”amore-carenza” dipende dall’altro; è amore immaturo. In realtà non è amore vero, è un bisogno. Tu usi l’altro, lo usi come un mezzo. Tu sfrutti, manipoli, domini. Ma l’altro è reso succube, viene praticamente distrutto. E anche l’altro fa esattamente la stessa cosa: tenta di manipolarti, di dominarti, di possederti, di usarti. Usare un altro essere umano non ha niente a che fare con l’amore: sembra amore, ma è una moneta falsa. Ma questo è ciò che accade quasi al novantanove per cento della gente perché la prima lezione d’amore l’impari nella tua infanzia.
Un bambino nasce e dipende dalla madre. Il suo amore verso la madre è un “amore-carenza”: egli ha bisogno della madre, non può sopravvivere senza di lei. Egli ama la madre perché è la sua vita. In realtà, non c’è amore; amerebbe qualsiasi donna – chiunque lo protegga, lo aiuti a sopravvivere, chiunque soddisfi il suo bisogno. La madre è una sorta di cibo di cui si nutre. Non riceve solo latte dalla madre, ma anche amore – e anche questo è un bisogno.
Milioni di persone rimangono infantili per tutta la vita; non crescono mai. Invecchiano, ma nelle loro menti non crescono mai; la loro psicologia rimane infantile, immatura. Hanno sempre bisogno di amore. Sono sempre affamate d’amore, lo bramano come il cibo.
L’uomo matura nel momento in cui comincia ad amare piuttosto che avere bisogno. Comincia a traboccare, a condividere; comincia a donare. La differenza è fondamentale. Nel primo caso, ciò che importa è come avere di più. Nel secondo, l’importante è come donare, sempre di più e incondizionatamente. Questo significa crescita, è l’inizio della maturità.
Una persona matura dà. Solo una persona matura può dare, perché solo una persona matura può avere. In questo caso l’amore non è dipendente, e tu puoi amare, che l’altro ci sia o meno. In questo caso l’amore non è una relazione, è uno stato dell’essere.
Cosa succederebbe se tutti i miei discepoli scomparissero e io restassi solo? Pensi che farebbe differenza? Cosa succede quando un fiore sboccia nel mezzo di una foresta senza che ci sia nessuno ad apprezzarlo, a conoscere la sua fragranza, nessuno che commenti e dica “che bello”, che ne gusti la bellezza, la gioia, nessuno con cui condividere – cosa accade al fiore? Muore? Soffre? Si lascia prendere dal panico? Si suicida? Semplicemente continua a fiorire. Non fa alcuna differenza se qualcuno passa oppure no; è irrilevante. Il fiore ontinua a diffondere la sua fragranza al vento. Continua a offrire la sua gioia a Dio, al Tutto.
Se fossi solo, anche allora il mio amore sarebbe uguale. Non siete voi a creare il mio amore. Se fosse così, naturalmente senza di voi il mio amore sparirebbe. Non siete voi a far scaturire amore dal mio essere, sono io a riversarlo su di voi: è “amore-dono”, “amore-essere”.
E io non sono veramente d’accordo con C.S. Lewis e Abraham Maslow. Il primo tipo di ‘amore’, che loro definiscono così, non è amore, è un bisogno. Come può un bisogno essere amore? L’amore è un lusso. È abbondanza. Significa possedere così tanta vita che non sai più cosa farne, quindi la condividi. Significa avere nel cuore infinite melodie da cantare – che qualcuno ascolti o meno è irrilevante. Anche se nessuno ascolta, devi comunque cantare, devi danzare la tua danza.
Gli altri possono ricevere, o perdere l’opportunità – ma per quanto riguarda te, l’amore scorre e trabocca. I fiumi non fluiscono per te, lo fanno che tu ci sia o meno. Essi non scorrono per la tua sete, per i campi assetati; semplicemente scorrono. Tu puoi lenire la tua sete, o puoi perderne l’opportunità – dipende da te. In realtà il fiume non stava scorrendo per te, semplicemente scorreva. Che tu usi la sua acqua per il tuo campo, per i tuoi bisogni, è casuale.
Un Maestro è un fiume, il discepolo è casuale. Il Maestro scorre; tu puoi partecipare, puoi gioirne, puoi condividere il suo essere. Puoi esserne travolto, ma egli non lo fa per te. Egli non fluisce per te in particolare, semplicemente fluisce. Ricordalo. E questo è ciò che io chiamo amore maturo, vero, autentico, amore sincero.
Quando dipendi dall’altro c’è sempre miseria. Nel momento in cui sei dipendente, cominci a sentirti miserabile, poiché la dipendenza è schiavitù. Allora cominci a vendicarti in modi sottili, perché la persona da cui devi dipendere acquista potere su di te. A nessuno piace che qualcuno abbia potere su di lui, a nessuno piace essere dipendente; perché la dipendenza uccide la libertà, e l’amore non può fiorire nella dipendenza. L’amore è un fiore della libertà – ha bisogno di spazio, di spazio assoluto. L’altro non deve interferire. È molto delicato.
Quando sei dipendente, l’altro certamente ti dominerà, e tu cercherai di dominare l’altro. Questa è la lotta che ha luogo tra i cosiddetti amanti; essi sono nemici intimi – continuamente in lotta. I mariti e le mogli – cosa stanno facendo? L’amore è molto raro; lottare è la regola, amare è un’eccezione. Ed essi tentano di dominare in tutti i modi – perfino attraverso l’amore.

Questo non è amore – è una contrattazione. E contrattano continuamente sul prezzo; è una lotta continua. C.S. Lewis e Abraham Maslow suddividono l’amore in due tipi. Io non lo faccio. Io dico che il primo tipo di amore è solo un nome, una moneta falsa; non è reale. Solo il secondo tipo di amore è amore vero.
L’amore accade soltanto quando sei maturo. Diventi capace di amare solo quando sei cresciuto. Quando sai che l’amore non è un bisogno ma un traboccare: amore-essere o amore-dono – allora dai senza alcuna condizione.
Il primo tipo, il cosiddetto amore, deriva dal profondo bisogno di una persona per l’altro, mentre l’amore-dono o l’amore-essere fluisce o trabocca da una persona matura a un’altra, è frutto dell’abbondanza; si viene inondati d’amore. È in te e comincia a muoversi intorno a te, proprio come quando accendi una lampada e i raggi cominciano a diffondersi nell’oscurità. L’amore è un sottoprodotto dell’essere. Quando tu sei, hai l’aura dell’amore intorno a te. Quando non sei, non possiedi quell’aura. E quando non ce l’hai, chiedi all’altro di darti amore.
Lasciamelo ripetere: quando non hai amore, chiedi all’altro di dartelo; sei un mendicante. E l’altro chiede a te di darlo a lui o lei. Ebbene, due mendicanti che tendono le mani l’uno di fronte all’altro, ed entrambi sperano che l’altro abbia l’amore... ovviamente entrambi alla fine si sentiranno sconfitti, entrambi si sentiranno ingannati.
Puoi chiedere a qualsiasi marito e a qualsiasi moglie, puoi chiedere a ogni amante: entrambi si sentono ingannati; che l’altro avesse l’amore era una tua proiezione. Se hai una proiezione sbagliata, cosa può farci l’altro? La tua proiezione si è infranta, semplicemente perché l’altro non si è dimostrato all’altezza, ecco tutto. Ma l’altro non ha nessun obbligo di soddisfare le tue aspettative.
E l’altro si sente ingannato, perché a sua volta sperava che l’amore fluisse da te. Entrambi speravate che l’amore sarebbe fluito dall’altro, e ne eravate entrambi privi. Come avrebbe potuto nascere l’amore? Al massimo potrete essere miserabili insieme. Prima, eravate infelici da soli, separati, ora potete esserlo insieme. E ricorda, quando due persone sono infelici insieme, non si tratta di una semplice addizione, ma di una moltiplicazione.
Da solo ti sentivi frustrato, ora vi sentite frustrati insieme. Di buono in questo c’è che ora puoi gettare la responsabilità sull’altro: l’altro ti sta rendendo infelice – questo è il vantaggio. Ti puoi sentire a tuo agio. “Non c’è niente di sbagliato in me... ma l’altro.... Ora puoi gettare la responsabilità sull’altro; hai trovato un capro espiatorio. Ma la miseria rimane, si moltiplica.
Ebbene questo è il paradosso: coloro che si innamorano non hanno amore, ecco perché si innamorano. E poiché non hanno amore, non possono darne. E ancora una cosa: una persona immatura si innamora sempre di un’altra persona immatura, perché hanno lo stesso linguaggio. Una persona matura ama una persona matura. Una persona immatura ama una persona immatura.
Puoi continuare a cambiare marito o moglie mille volte, troverai di nuovo lo stesso tipo di donna e la stessa miseria ripetuta in forme diverse – ma la stessa miseria ripetuta, è praticamente la stessa cosa. Puoi cambiare moglie, ma tu sei immutato, e non cambi. Ebbene, chi sceglierà l’altra moglie? Tu, e la scelta sarà di nuovo frutto della tua immaturità. Sceglierai di nuovo un tipo di donna simile.
Il problema di base in amore è che prima devi diventare maturo, allora troverai un partner maturo; le persone immature non ti attrarranno affatto. È proprio così.
In effetti una persona matura non si innamora, si eleva nell’amore. La definizione inglese “fall in love”, “cadere in amore”, non è corretta. Solo persone immature cadono; inciampano e cadono in amore. Se in qualche modo riuscivano a stare in piedi, non sono in grado di farlo per sempre – trovano una donna e si perdono, trovano un uomo e si perdono. Erano sempre pronti a cadere a terra e a strisciare. Non hanno spina dorsale; non hanno l’integrità che permette di stare da soli.
Una persona matura possiede l’integrità per essere sola. E quando una persona matura dà amore, lo dà senza vincoli: semplicemente dona. Quando una persona matura dà amore, ti è grata per averlo accettato, non viceversa. Non si aspetta che tu le sia riconoscente – no, niente affatto, non ha neppure bisogno dei tuoi ringraziamenti. Ringrazia te per aver accettato il suo amore. E quando due persone mature sono in amore, accade uno dei più grandi paradossi della vita, uno dei fenomeni più belli: sono insieme e tuttavia tremendamente sole; sono insieme al punto da essere quasi una sola persona. Ma la loro unità non distrugge la loro individualità, anzi l’aumenta: diventano più individui. Due persone mature in amore si aiutano a vicenda per diventare più libere, senza politica, né diplomazia, né tentativi di dominare. Come puoi dominare la persona che ami?

L’amore, per essere vero amore, dev’essere “amore-essere”, “amore-dono”. “Amore-essere” indica uno stato dell’amore. Quando sei arrivato a casa, quando hai conosciuto chi sei, allora un amore sorge nel tuo essere. Allora la fragranza si diffonde e tu puoi donarla ad altri. Come puoi donare qualcosa che non hai? Per darla, il primo requisito essenziale è possederla.

Tratto da Osho L'Esperienza Tantrica NSC


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

La più alta dichiarazione di amore che ho avuto in questi mesi è stata:

Faremo quello che CI va.
C'era un mondo dietro lì un mondo.

Ma sono tanto felice che sto mondo
mia sia crollato in testa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ma (l'ho già detto) io parlavo dell'istituzione in generale proprio per la tutela dei figli (per quelli nati fuori dal matrimonio le leggi sono molto recenti) perché si è sempre saputo che l'amore non è una garanzia.
> Per quanto riguarda la coppia. il matrimonio è anche un impegno di tutela reciproca che non sarebbe necessario istituzionalizzare se fosse spontaneo o se l'amore, che la garantisce, una volta presente non potesse finire.
> *Vallo a raccontare alle nostre nonne che si sposavano, facevano figli e non avevano altra fonte si sussistenza che il marito che avrebbero dovuto affidarsi all'amore. *Sarebbero finite come le vedove indiane sulla pira o a mendicare.


Ma se parli delle nonne sono d'accordo, eh 
Se parliamo di un matrimonio di questi anni, invece?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma se parli delle nonne sono d'accordo, eh
> Se parliamo di un matrimonio di questi anni, invece?


Mah! Che ne so? Non so perché la gente si sposa.
Per molti saranno valide le ragioni dei nonni più un po' di sesso.
Qualcuno sarà innamorato, chi più chi meno.
Le coppie che vedo?
Quasi tutte condividono la vita come possono e come per loro va bene.
Chiedi invece per me?
Non mi sposo più. Ho già dato. :mrgreen:
Io ci credevo.


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

già oltre 1500 a.C esisteva il matrimonio. 
la futura moglie veniva comprata ... 
ed era solo un passaggio da un gruppo sociale in un altro
e la prole apparteneva a un solo di questi gruppi ...
la prole era anche considerata come futuri "braccianti" ... 
e così anche, se uno dei due veniva a mancare ... 
la prole aveva un suo posto. L'appartenenza a quel gruppo sociale ... 

per come lo intendo io, è una protezione della prole, 
nel caso uno dei due viene a mancare. soprattutto il padre.
vi erano le guerre ... non dimentichiamolo. spesso non ritornavano ... 

e oggi, matrimonio o non matrimonio ... parlare di famiglia 
non lo trovo tanto corretto. se mai di forme di famiglie. 
e non conta più la "quantità" ... ma la "qualità" ... 
e questo passaggio porta con se, delle difficoltà, mi sembra chiaro. 
da una parte, valori, idee, concezioni ecc. legati ad una cultura del passato.
mentre oggi, è diverso ... già le motivazioni sono diverse.
e creare una "comunità", in un periodo con una corrente forte
di formazione e realizzazione individuale ... porta a delle forze contrastanti. 

ecc. ecc. 

il discorso lo trovo molto interessante ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

sono pigra ... non torno indietro a cercarlo. ho letto qualcosa dei PACS.

L'idea è molto buona. Perché è la ricerca di trovare nuove regolamentazioni
a questa pluralità reale di formazione di piccole "comunità". 
La società è questa: persone si mettono assieme per vari motivi,
creando un nucleo e sono portatori di tante cose, come valori ecc. 
ed è giusto, che ci sia un'uguaglianza di considerazione e "trattamento".
Se questi nuclei sono la base di questa società, allora non si tratta solo 
di diritti, ma anche di doveri reciproci! Es. ci sono fratelli e sorelle 
che convivono, omosessuali ecc. tante forme ... e anche se non corrispondono
più, in certe forme, a una certa tradizione con certi intenti, bisogna 
prenderne atto, che c'è questa trasformazione e tutti vanno tutelati!
Certo, c'è la Chiesa ... una Chiesa, che non riconosce il matrimonio civile ... 

ecc. ecc. 

Ci sono tante forme di volersi bene e di voler prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro ... 
È veramente una questione di etica ... 
E la responsabilità di patti, di varie forme di comunità, va non solo tutelata,
ma anche ricordata ... se no, la consapevolezza anche dei doveri, va a passeggio ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah! Che ne so? Non so perché la gente si sposa.
> Per molti saranno valide le ragioni dei nonni più un po' di sesso.
> Qualcuno sarà innamorato, chi più chi meno.
> Le coppie che vedo?
> ...


Non volevo essere troppo diretta, col rischio di risultare indelicata, ma stavo proprio chiedendo in COSA credevi tu. Cioè, in quale matrimonio, con quale significato


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non volevo essere troppo diretta, col rischio di risultare indelicata, ma stavo proprio chiedendo in COSA credevi tu. Cioè, in quale matrimonio, con quale significato


ma c'è un altro significato tranne quello di vivere la vita insieme nel reciproco amore, conforto e appoggio fisico/morale?


----------



## feather (30 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma c'è un altro significato tranne quello di vivere la vita insieme nel reciproco amore, conforto e appoggio fisico/morale?


Dovresti definire "reciproco amore", specie "amore".
Inoltre si, c'e' anche il significato di condividere una cammino di crescita personale con un'altra persona.


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Dovresti definire "reciproco amore", specie "amore".
> Inoltre si, c'e' anche il significato di condividere una cammino di crescita personale con un'altra persona.


Esatto, la penso anch'io così.


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L’amore infantile segue il principio: amo perché sono amato. L’amore maturo segue il principio: sono amato perché amo. L’amore immaturo dice: ti amo perché ho bisogno di te. L’amore maturo dice: ho bisogno di te perché ti amo.
> 
> Solo chi ha fede in sé stesso può essere fedele agli altri.
> 
> ...


Il grassetto in verde è in palese contrapposizione con quello dello scritto di Osho, o no? 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando viviamo una storia d'amore, ma soprattutto quando la storia d'amore finisce, capiamo che della vita abbiamo molto da imparare, che la vita è un'esperienza da acquisire, così come si impara ad andare in bicicletta o a suonare il piano.
> E cosa ci dice l'esperienza sull'amore?
> Di farne a meno, come per il caffè e le sigarette, o di concedercene di tanto in tanto, come per un bicchiere di vino o un pezzo di cioccolata? L'amore è sempre il contrario di ciò che la saggezza indica?
> 
> ...


Descritto così, l'amore maturo può essere provato per più persone contemporaneamente, direi.
Non si capisce perchè, tra tante, se ne dovrebbe sposare una sola 

Comunque, posta così, la distinzione mi pare piuttosto scorretta, come se chiedessi a qualcuno: "Preferisci essere una persona adulta, matura e stimabile o un irrisolto cronico, che fa scelte contraddittorie e fallaci?" Voglio vedere chi ti risponderebbe: "La seconda, la seconda!!"



contepinceton ha detto:


> Un bel testo di Osho
> 
> 
> Per prima cosa: ci sono due tipi di amore. C.S. Lewis ha diviso l’amore in due tipi: “l’amore-bisogno” e “l’amore-dono”. Anche Abraham Maslow divide l’amore in due tipi. Il primo lo chiama “amore-carenza” e il secondo “amore-essere”. La distinzione è significativa e dev’essere compresa.
> ...


Ribadisco quanto sopra: un amore-essere e il concetto di matrimonio, come impegno e scelta di una persona specifica, non stanno insieme nella stessa realtà.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto, la penso anch'io così.


cioè come?
mi pareva una richiesta di definizioni più che un pensiero definito


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il grassetto in verde è in palese contrapposizione con quello dello scritto di Osho, o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma questo lo so...
E non posso farci nulla...
Infatti la mia scelta fu oculata per certi aspetti...
Direi che poi nella fase dell'impegno ho mancato e non poco...
Ma siccome ha mancato pure lei...

Pari siamo...
Come disse in quel film rorschach mask
Non sono io ad essere rinchiuso con voi, ma voi con me.

[video=youtube;Eyfkj388RwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyfkj388RwE[/video]


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè come?
> mi pareva una richiesta di definizioni più che un pensiero definito


La penso come Feather, vale a dire condivido la necessità di definire termini tanto generici


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma questo lo so...
> E non posso farci nulla...
> Infatti la mia scelta fu oculata per certi aspetti...
> Direi che poi nella fase dell'impegno ho mancato e non poco...
> ...


Eh, vedi? Se il gioco riesce in due non è perchè c'è una Verità, ma perchè entrambi hanno codici simili 


EDIT
Che film della madonna-2!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> La penso come Feather, vale a dire condivido la necessità di definire termini tanto generici


ma ogni definizione rimarrebbe comunque soggettiva , sicché


----------



## Tebe (30 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma c'è un altro significato tranne quello di vivere la vita insieme nel reciproco amore, conforto e appoggio fisico/morale?


direi di no, per come la vedo io.

Sono una romantica.
:smile:


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ogni definizione rimarrebbe comunque soggettiva , sicché


Infatti ci stavamo sforzando di chiarire i processi che stanno dietro le definizioni.
Ma partecipare non è obbligatorio :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Infatti ci stavamo sforzando di chiarire i processi che stanno dietro le definizioni.
> Ma partecipare non è obbligatorio :singleeye:


ho capito, forse non ne sono all'altezza.
vi leggerò, cè sempre da imparare


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Infatti ci stavamo sforzando di chiarire i processi che stanno dietro le definizioni.
> Ma partecipare non è obbligatorio :singleeye:


Ciao Leda,

cosa intendi con processi ... 
come si traducono nella vita? 
come diventano e si dimostrano operative?

sienne


----------



## Duchessa (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il grassetto in verde è in palese contrapposizione con quello dello scritto di Osho, o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Leda,
> 
> cosa intendi con processi ...
> come si traducono nella vita?
> ...


Sì, bravissima, proprio in quel senso. Partendo dal presupposto che le nostre scelte siano il risultato di un'incessante mediazione tra ciò che sentiamo migliore per noi, più adatto alla nostre indole e alla nostra struttura di personalità, e quello che la società e la cultura nella quale siamo immersi ci indica come giusto o migliore o preferibile. 
A volte discriminare tra i due aspetti, spontaneo e sociale, non è per niente semplice.
Però penso che mettere l'etichetta di giusto o sbagliato sia più un'esigenza sociale, che non fa progredire di molto nella conoscenza e nell'esplorazione di sè, perchè blocca nella vergogna e nel senso di inadeguatezza chi si discosta da una norma condivisa dai più (talvolta solo a parole, ma lasciamo da parte per un momento l'ipocrisia).
Siccome non siamo tutti uguali, considero normale che in un'esperienza comune possano essere soddisfatti e rispecchiati bisogni e contributi molto diversi per ciascuno. Stavamo per l'appunto cercando di capire cosa e come, lasciando da parte i giudizi (anche se è comprensibile che ognuno consideri le proprie le ragioni più giuste ).


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Capita che si maturi solo dopo il matrimonio. Capita che si debbano fare i conti con la realtà concreta, con le responsabilità e le possibilità che la vita porta con sè, con l'armonia delle diverse persone coinvolte. Capita che in una coppia uno maturi e l'altro no. Può capitare infine che in una coppia si maturi entrambi, e si salti di dimensione entrambi, rendendosi reciprocamente liberi di "essere": a quel punto tutto diventa possibile.
> 
> Dall'altro lato, illuminante l'immagine dei due mendicanti d'amore che tendono le mani l’uno di fronte all’altro...


Quotone!
E' proprio illuminante come sia il percorso, che insegna. Si parte da un assunto teorico e ci si mette alla prova, lasciandoci permeare dalla realtà e dagli adattamenti e dai cambiamenti a cui ci espone: in due parole "si impara" ad amarsi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non volevo essere troppo diretta, col rischio di risultare indelicata, ma stavo proprio chiedendo in COSA credevi tu. Cioè, in quale matrimonio, con quale significato


Evitiamo. Io credevo nell'amore e nel progetto che man mano che si realizzava si rafforzava con l'arricchimento delle esperienze comuni.
Pensa un po'


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Avevo letto analisi dei cambiamenti sociali degli ultimi cinquanta anni che facevano partire dalla diffusione della pillola anticoncezionale il rimescolamento dei rapporti uomo-donna e di conseguenza i ruoli sociali.
L'avvento dell'AIDS ha posto un freno allo spirito libero con il quale si affrontavano le relazioni ma solo momentaneamente perché anzi lo sdoganamento dell'uso del profilattico da presidio da prostituzione a uso comune e obbligato ha in seguito reso ancora più liberi i rapporti (forse con anche falsa sicurezza).
Non dico che ci sia stata davvero questa evoluzione dei costumi per tutti ma che culturalmente si percepiscono in questo modo.
Per me il grande cambiamento deriva e deriverà dall'esame del DNA che attribuisce la paternità sicura e rende consapevoli anche gli uomini delle conseguenze dell'atto sessuale anche episodico e ludico.
Questo porterà a togliere l'importanza del matrimonio come istituzione che garantisce il riconoscimento dei figli e la loro sussistenza che, per altro, deve essere garantita per decenni.
L'assistenza e sussistenza reciproca, che sono spontanee conseguenze dell'amore, verranno garantite con patti di forma diversa anche quando l'amore non le fornirà.
Voglio dire che così come la famiglia patriarcale si faceva carico di tutti i suoi membri giovanissimi o vecchi, sani o malati (ma le malattie erano di breve durata e passavano o si concludevano con la morte e non con invalidità permanenti di anni) ora si richiede il welfare. La cura pubblica però sta diventando troppo oneroso per la società e il welfare si sta riducendo e nuovi modi per assistere si dovranno trovare. 
In questo contesto nasce l'esigenza di regolarizzare coppie di fatto o di allargare le possibilità di riproduzione e adozione o il testamento biologico.
E' un abbozzo di riflessione sociologico-politica non c'entra l'amore.
Anche perché l'amore viene sempre più identificato come innamoramento passionale e il sesso viene considerato sempre più nel suo aspetto ludico deresponsabilizzato.


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto analisi dei cambiamenti sociali degli ultimi cinquanta anni che facevano partire dalla diffusione della pillola anticoncezionale il rimescolamento dei rapporti uomo-donna e di conseguenza i ruoli sociali.
> L'avvento dell'AIDS ha posto un freno allo spirito libero con il quale si affrontavano le relazioni ma solo momentaneamente perché anzi lo sdoganamento dell'uso del profilattico da presidio da prostituzione a uso comune e obbligato ha in seguito reso ancora più liberi i rapporti (forse con anche falsa sicurezza).
> Non dico che ci sia stata davvero questa evoluzione dei costumi per tutti ma che culturalmente si percepiscono in questo modo.
> Per me il grande cambiamento deriva e deriverà dall'esame del DNA che attribuisce la paternità sicura e rende consapevoli anche gli uomini delle conseguenze dell'atto sessuale anche episodico e ludico.
> ...



Sapevo che non ti saresti sottratta :inlove:
La tua analisi socio-culturale mi piace, anche se forse la conclusione mi risulta un po' sbrigativa. Voglio dire, non dubito affatto che molti la intendano così, ma chissenefrega di cosa pensano i molti: mi interessa di più l'interpretazione personale. La mia, la tua, quella di Rosa, quella di chiunque voglia intervenire.
Ad esempio, se penso all'assistenza in età avanzata, con malattie o invalidità permanenti, il mio sentire si discosta nettamente dalla media, credo. Io non vorrei mai rimanere sulle croste, nè ad un compagno nè a mia figlia. Penso che leverei educatamente il disturbo, piuttosto. Però i pareri di chi ha visioni meno estremiste della mia mi interessano eccome. Pensi che si regolamentino le unioni anche pensando alla vecchiaia? L'amore c'entra in senso molto cristiano, qui, decisamente non in modo romantico.


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evitiamo. Io credevo nell'amore e *nel progetto che man mano che si realizzava si rafforzava con l'arricchimento delle esperienze comuni*.
> Pensa un po'


Secondo te in che modo il tradimento corrisponde ad un venir meno all'idea di progetto di cui parli?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sapevo che non ti saresti sottratta :inlove:
> La tua analisi socio-culturale mi piace, anche se forse la conclusione mi risulta un po' sbrigativa. Voglio dire, non dubito affatto che molti la intendano così, ma chissenefrega di cosa pensano i molti: mi interessa di più l'interpretazione personale. La mia, la tua, quella di Rosa, quella di chiunque voglia intervenire.
> Ad esempio, se penso all'assistenza in età avanzata, con malattie o invalidità permanenti, il mio sentire si discosta nettamente dalla media, credo. Io non vorrei mai rimanere sulle croste, nè ad un compagno nè a mia figlia. Penso che leverei educatamente il disturbo, piuttosto. Però i pareri di chi ha visioni meno estremiste della mia mi interessano eccome. Pensi che si regolamentino le unioni anche pensando alla vecchiaia? L'amore c'entra in senso molto cristiano, qui, decisamente non in modo romantico.


L'assistenza faceva parte del pacchetto della famiglia tradizionale.
Anch'io ora odio il pensiero di essere di peso a qualcuno ma lo penso adesso che sono in ottima salute.
Non so cosa penserò quando sarò in quelle condizioni.
Del resto è normale aspettarsi reciprocità e se si ha assistito qualcuno ti aspetti che ti assista.
Anche solo se vai a trovare qualcuno in ospedale ti aspetti che venga a trovare te.
Infatti nelle motivazioni del riconoscimento delle coppie gay si fa menzione anche di questo (anche se non ho mai visto respingere nessuno in nessun ospedale. Ma forse erano tempi in cui si era più elastici sulla privacy).
Non so che tipo di amore preveda l'assistenza io lo chiamo amore e basta e chi amo lo assisterei fino allo sfinimento.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo te in che modo il tradimento corrisponde ad un venir meno all'idea di progetto di cui parli?


 mi sembra una domanda tipo "In che senso consideri un pugno sul naso una violenza?"
Il percorso comune per me comprendeva la messa in comune di tutto il sé per un arricchimento reciproco.
L'occultamento di parti di sé, oltre che dei fatti, già non era compreso.


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> mi sembra una domanda tipo "In che senso consideri un pugno sul naso una violenza?"
> Il percorso comune per me comprendeva *la messa in comune di tutto il sé* per un arricchimento reciproco.
> L'occultamento di parti di sé, oltre che dei fatti, già non era compreso.


Il neretto non era necessariamente implicito!
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il neretto non era necessariamente implicito!
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Me ne sono accorta :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me ne sono accorta :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:amici:


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, bravissima, proprio in quel senso. Partendo dal presupposto che le nostre scelte siano il risultato di un'incessante mediazione tra ciò che sentiamo migliore per noi, più adatto alla nostre indole e alla nostra struttura di personalità, e quello che la società e la cultura nella quale siamo immersi ci indica come giusto o migliore o preferibile.
> A volte discriminare tra i due aspetti, spontaneo e sociale, non è per niente semplice.
> Però penso che mettere l'etichetta di giusto o sbagliato sia più un'esigenza sociale, che non fa progredire di molto nella conoscenza e nell'esplorazione di sè, perchè blocca nella vergogna e nel senso di inadeguatezza chi si discosta da una norma condivisa dai più (talvolta solo a parole, ma lasciamo da parte per un momento l'ipocrisia).
> Siccome non siamo tutti uguali, considero normale che in un'esperienza comune possano essere soddisfatti e rispecchiati bisogni e contributi molto diversi per ciascuno. Stavamo per l'appunto cercando di capire cosa e come, lasciando da parte i giudizi (anche se è comprensibile che ognuno consideri le proprie le ragioni più giuste ).



Ciao Leda,

mi devi scusare, sono lenta ... avevo intuito, 
ma a volte (spessissimo) ho come bisogno di 
un panorama da uccello, perciò quel monologo prima. 

Infatti, oggi come oggi, sono convintissima, che il privato
va conservato proprio nel suo nocciolo di privatezza, nel 
senso di rispettare le varie scelte, interpretazioni di valori ecc. 
Quando c'è rispetto, si da autonomia. Quando c'è autonomia, 
ci si interroga, si guarda, si decide ecc. e non il proseguire
di modi e convinzioni altrui ... come giudizi, che influiscono 
enormemente - anche se non consapevolmente - sulle scelte. 
perciò, sono dell'opinione, che qualsiasi tipo di unione va 
tutelata con diritti e doveri reciproci. non solo il matrimonio. 

avevo parlato di due forze, una la ricerca dello stare assieme,
e l'altra di una forza rivolti a se stessi come crescita personale. 
sta qui, trovare l'equilibrio, secondo me. ed è un fattore altamente 
personale! alcune cose si condividono altre meno altre rimangono private. 
è un modellarsi di continuo a nuove scoperte, a vecchi addii, 
a trasformazioni ... a tante cose. nel mio piccolo dò moltissimo.
ma su alcune cose, sono irremovibile. perché sono come tracce
di percorsi, che non si sono condivisi ... quando si mette in dubbio
l'intenzione dell'altro. la diffidenza è veleno. non potrei vivere. 
ci siamo sposati dopo 18anni. ma più per tutelare me e non la figlia. 
ma la mia vecchiaia ... quella là farò a casa. è già stabilito da tanto tempo ... 
chi vuole venire è il benvenuto, naturalmente ... 
ma senza obblighi o costrizioni ... se poi, le cose vanno diversamente,
te lo farò sapere ... :smile: ... 

nel frattempo ... mi godo l'altalena tra vari estremi ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> mi sembra una domanda tipo "In che senso consideri un pugno sul naso una violenza?"
> Il percorso comune per me comprendeva la messa in comune di tutto il sé per un arricchimento reciproco.
> L'occultamento di parti di sé, oltre che dei fatti, già non era compreso.


Però tocchi un certo tasto...
Per me un pugno sul naso resta un pugno sul naso.
Arriccio il naso se vuoi farmi passare un pugno sul naso come una violenza.

Allora tu mi dirai che cosa è per te violenza?

E lì mi infrango nel delirio platonico del mondo delle idee.

Noi possiamo rispondere a cosa è UNA violenza...
Ma non a cosa è la violenza.

Ma possediamo comunque in noi l'idea "soggettiva" di violenza.

Ecco perchè p difficilissimo dare il nome alle cose...

Ti amo.
Ah mi ami allora sogni di sposarmi.

No ehm...in realtà volevo solo fare all'amore con te...

Ecco perchè per molti è difficle dire Ti amo...
Le persone che hanno questa difficoltà si dicono

Se le dico così
Chissà quanti nomi raduna sotto quest'espressione.

Pensiamo a certe frasi.
La morte è una tragedia.
No.

La morte è solo la conseguenza naturale di una vita.

Ecco la lungimiranza
Saper leggere i segni del tempo.

Ed ecco spiegato anche perchè gridare allo scandalo non serve a niente.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2013)

Sul dare il nome alle cose esiste anche una bellissima pagina del Vangelo...

La peccatrice perdonata

[36]Uno dei farisei lo invitò a mangiare da lui. Egli entrò nella casa del fariseo e si mise a tavola. [37]Ed ecco una donna, una peccatrice di quella città, saputo che si trovava nella casa del fariseo, venne con un vasetto di olio profumato; [38]e fermatasi dietro si rannicchiò piangendo ai piedi di lui e cominciò a bagnarli di lacrime, poi li asciugava con i suoi capelli, li baciava e li cospargeva di olio profumato.

[39]A quella vista il fariseo che l'aveva invitato pensò tra sé. «Se costui fosse un profeta, saprebbe chi e che specie di donna è colei che lo tocca: è una peccatrice». [40]Gesù allora gli disse: «Simone, ho una cosa da dirti». Ed egli: «Maestro, dì pure». [41]«Un creditore aveva due debitori: l'uno gli doveva cinquecento denari, l'altro cinquanta. [42]Non avendo essi da restituire, condonò il debito a tutti e due. Chi dunque di loro lo amerà di più?». [43]Simone rispose: «Suppongo quello a cui ha condonato di più». Gli disse Gesù: «Hai giudicato bene». [44]E volgendosi verso la donna, disse a Simone: «Vedi questa donna? Sono entrato nella tua casa e tu non m'hai dato l'acqua per i piedi; lei invece mi ha bagnato i piedi con le lacrime e li ha asciugati con i suoi capelli. [45]Tu non mi hai dato un bacio, lei invece da quando sono entrato non ha cessato di baciarmi i piedi. [46]Tu non mi hai cosparso il capo di olio profumato, ma lei mi ha cosparso di profumo i piedi. [47]Per questo ti dico: le sono perdonati i suoi molti peccati, poiché ha molto amato. Invece quello a cui si perdona poco, ama poco». [48]Poi disse a lei: «Ti sono perdonati i tuoi peccati». [49]Allora i commensali cominciarono a dire tra sé: «Chi è quest'uomo che perdona anche i peccati?». [50]Ma egli disse alla donna: «La tua fede ti ha salvata; và in pace!».


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2013)

E poco prima ancora Cristo si occupa di dare dei nomi...

Giudizio di Gesù sulla sua generazione

[31]A chi dunque paragonerò gli uomini di questa generazione, a chi sono simili? [32]Sono simili a quei bambini che stando in piazza gridano gli uni agli altri:

Vi abbiamo suonato il flauto e non avete ballato;
vi abbiamo cantato un lamento e non avete pianto!

[33]E' venuto infatti Giovanni il Battista che non mangia pane e non beve vino, e voi dite: Ha un demonio. [34]E' venuto il Figlio dell'uomo che mangia e beve, e voi dite: Ecco un mangione e un beone, amico dei pubblicani e dei peccatori.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

Allora secondo me ognuno di noi dà il nome che gli pare alle cose.
Poi cerca chi dà a queste cose lo stesso nome e fa comunella.

Quello che invece dà a quelle cose un nome diverso: è il reietto dell'universo.

La terra è un pianeta del sole.

La terra è il centro dell'universo.

I Tolemaici erano realmente convinti di dare il giusto nome.  A quella faccenda.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2013)

*rosa*

Ma quanto sei incazzata con tuo marito? Da uno a dieci, diciamo 100?

Ho i processi mentali un poco fuzzy, quindi perdonami se non mi esprimo in modo lucido.

Tieni conto che capisco benissimo la rabbia che viene dopo anni di incuria e abbandono, di fatica solitaria, di mancanza di comunione fisica e mentale, ok?

Ora, lui sta facendo quel che puo'. Ma c'e' una qualsiasi cosa che puo' fare perche' tu non desideri piu' staccargli la testa dal collo a morsi?
Tu vivi male il suo apparente "va tutto bene". Penso (tutte opinioni personali bada bene) che vivresti male anche un suo eventuale incazzarsi (eh dopo tutta l'incuria si incazza pure?) o un tormento e dialoghi infiniti (eh adesso arriva a parlare?)
Magari agisce cosi' con estrema sofferenza cercando di darti un ambiente sereno in cui tu possa ritrovare quel senso di famiglia e di coppia, in modo che tu ti trovi bene con lui. 

La butto li'. Il tuo problema adesso non e' tanto ritrovare amore o cose del genere, ma superare la rabbia? 
Lo so che qua non lo insulti e non "urli". Ma quei discorsi sempre ripetuti, quel coltello che continua a rigirare sempre li', quel tuo essere ferma, ferma, quel tuo non riuscire ad apprezzare, o ad usare, i passi che ammetti lui sta facendo verso di te. 
Dirgli del tuo amante, puo' essere stato per tirargli un bello schiaffo in faccia? E che si arrangi lui ora? 
Che sia stato eprche' non trovi un motivo abbastanza valdo epr separarti, e speravi che lui sistemasse le cose, per una volta, in un verso o in un altro?
E invece la palla e' di nuovo nel tuo campo, ancora.

ovviamente, si', sto proiettando la mia esperienza  Ma vedile come domande, SONO domande, non affermazioni.


----------



## Duchessa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma quanto sei incazzata con tuo marito? Da uno a dieci, diciamo 100?
> 
> Ho i processi mentali un poco fuzzy, quindi perdonami se non mi esprimo in modo lucido.
> 
> ...


Ho delle impressioni molto simili alle tue.

E per ritornare a quell'immagine del mendicante, mi sembra di vedere Rosa tendere una mano per chiedere ora... cosa? 
Suo marito offre quello che può offrire, e mi pare sia ora lo stesso cibo che ha offerto in passato. Quello che POTEVA offrire, oggi continua a offrirlo. 
E che continui a farlo, dopo la conoscenza della relazione di lei, mi sembra comunque una cosa rilevante.

Credo che Rosa cada sempre e ancora nell'errore che tutti noi facciamo o abbiamo fatto: chiedere all'altro quello che l'altro non vuole o più spesso non PUO' (per sua natura) dare
Forse il suo rancore potrebbe un po' alla volta svanire, se lei pensasse che quel POCO cibo che lei dice di aver ricevuto, è stato comunque buono.
(E' molto più difficile risolvere il rancore quando in una coppia si riceve poco nutrimento e tanto veleno).

Penso che lei debba chiedersi cosa LEI ora PUO' e VUOLE mettere nella mano di suo marito (che peraltro, da come che lei descrive, non mi sembra affatto mendicare)


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ho delle impressioni molto simili alle tue.
> 
> E per ritornare a quell'immagine del mendicante, mi sembra di vedere Rosa tendere una mano per chiedere ora... cosa?
> Suo marito offre quello che può offrire, e mi pare sia ora lo stesso cibo che ha offerto in passato. Quello che POTEVA offrire, oggi continua a offrirlo.
> ...


Ma'.

Io (credo) di perdonare molto, ma alla fine quando il negozio chiude, chiude per sempre e non riapre piu'.
Non so come e' Rosa.
Il passato il marito non lo puo' cambiare.
Non riuscirei mai a dirmi che quegli anni di rabbia, di solitudine, anche se il cibo era poco era buono. Se sono arrivata ad essere cosi' incazzata, i miei buoni motivi li ho.
Chissa', posso pero' pensare di non pensarci, di metterci una pietra sopra, di guardare le cose da un altro punto di vista, se proprio voglio vivere meglio in una situazione che mi ha fatto venire travasi di bile, e se mio marito mi aiutasse.

Ripeto, scusate la poca chiarezza.


----------



## Duchessa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma'.
> 
> Io (credo) di perdonare molto, ma alla fine quando il negozio chiude, chiude per sempre e non riapre piu'.
> Non so come e' Rosa.
> ...


Il caso di Rosa e il tuo sono estremamente diversi.
Lei non ha avuto ciò che desiderava.
Tu hai avuto ciò che detestavi.

Come metaforicamente si dice, lei è vissuta in un orto ricco di piante, e il suo albero di pere le ha dato pere. Le sono piaciute ma non l'hanno saziata. Tu hai vissuto mangiando controvoglia un frutto indigesto.
(Non so, mi arriva questo leggendo quel poco che leggo qui dentro. Ma magari so troppo poco..)


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Il caso di Rosa e il tuo sono estremamente diversi.
> Lei non ha avuto ciò che desiderava.
> Tu hai avuto ciò che detestavi.
> 
> ...



Puo' essere.
Dico, la differenza tra me e lei (eppero', cmq, il campetto me lo sono comprato io come se lo e' comprato lei). Poi pero', io e lei raccontiamo dal nostro punto di vista. Chissa' come e' stato per lei, chissa' come avrebbe vissuto con mio marito, chissa' cosa avresti pensato tu a vivere al posto mio, o suo.
Dicevo solo che, quando ormai arrivi a quel punto di incazzatura, e' difficile tornare indietro, sia che tu abbia avuto ottimi motivi sia che tu stia "esagerando".
Cosa succede dopo, non e' scritto, ma se -e ripeto se- una parte del problema e' la rabbia accumulata, e' importante riconoscerlo, per smuoversi in un verso o nell'altro.
Se il problema e' che sono incazzata come una biscia, non va bene pensare che il problema sia "solo" il sentimento d'amore un po' svampito.
Se il problema e' la rabbia, non e' un mazzo di fiori tardivo o due coccole a migliorare la situazione.


----------



## Duchessa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puo' essere.
> Dico, la differenza tra me e lei (eppero', cmq, il campetto me lo sono comprato io come se lo e' comprato lei). Poi pero', io e lei raccontiamo dal nostro punto di vista. Chissa' come e' stato per lei, chissa' come avrebbe vissuto con mio marito, chissa' cosa avresti pensato tu a vivere al posto mio, o suo.
> Dicevo solo che, quando ormai arrivi a quel punto di incazzatura, e' difficile tornare indietro, sia che tu abbia avuto ottimi motivi sia che tu stia "esagerando".
> Cosa succede dopo, non e' scritto, ma se -e ripeto se- una parte del problema e' la rabbia accumulata, e' importante riconoscerlo, per smuoversi in un verso o nell'altro.
> ...


Per mia esperienza..
Il rancore chiude dei canali di scambio tra 2 persone.
Ma non si arriva da nessuna parte se la nostra rabbia la consideriamo in partenza solo verso l'altro, o a causa dell'altro.
Teniamo presente che nasce da noi, o perchè non accettiamo l'altro come è, o perchè non accettiamo.. noi stessi!

Io penso che potrai arrivare al punto di accettare il fatto che TU ti sei scelta il tuo campetto, e che VA BENE COSI, perchè l'esperienza è SERVITA a farti comprendere qualcosa di te, a conoscerti meglio, a cambiarti, a prendere nuove vie più felici.
A quel punto tutto il male che un uomo può averti fatto sbiadirà.
E magari vedrai con altri occhi quell'essere umano col suo modo di essere e di vivere.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Per mia esperienza..
> Il rancore chiude dei canali di scambio tra 2 persone.
> Ma non si arriva da nessuna parte se la nostra rabbia la consideriamo in partenza solo verso l'altro, o a causa dell'altro.
> Teniamo presente che nasce da noi, o perchè non accettiamo l'altro come è, o perchè non accettiamo.. noi stessi!
> ...


Ma', accettare, per forza. Cambiare il passato ancora non ci sono riusciti con nessuna macchina.
Poi, le esperienze si pagano tutte, e dice mia madre che e' giusto cosi'. Ma no, non credo che tutte le esperienze servano, non credo che tutte le esperienze valgano il prezzo pagato.
Lo dico senza amarezza ne' lacrimoni, e' una considerazione e basta, sapendo che e' ancora vicina alla mia vicenda, e che chissa' he cosa ne pensere' tra 10 anni o quel che e'.

ma al momento, no, non penso che ogni esperienza serva e vada bene. Le conseguenze, talvolta, vanno ben al di la' della presunta utilta'.

E non so, davve4ro non so, neppure in generale, se dopo tanti anni un certo tipo di male sbiadisce. Forse si'. Tendo a dimenticare. Ma solo se quel male si interrompe. Non so che cosa succeder' visto che il male continuera', in un certo senso.

Poi, lo so, io ho tirato fuori il peggio di lui. Non so come potrei guardarlo, che comprensione ulteriore potrei dargli. Che peso ancora potrei cercare di caricarmi.

Ma sinceramente, sono domande oziose, che al momento importano pochissimo nella mia scala delle priorita'. Scusa se sembro acida, non lo sono , sono solo molto molto assonnata.


----------



## sienne (1 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però tocchi un certo tasto...
> Per me un pugno sul naso resta un pugno sul naso.
> Arriccio il naso se vuoi farmi passare un pugno sul naso come una violenza.
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

beh, uno che dice, ti amo, ma intende fare l'amore ... 
sinceramente, colpa sua, se l'altra parte fraintende.
sono due cose ben diverse ... 
i termini, stanno a indicare qualcosa. che poi vi è quel 
margine grigio, siamo d'accordo tutti. ma dire ti amo,
è un sentimento ... che non si conclude con l'atto di fusione. 

La lungimiranza non esiste, secondo me. Quello che conta
è chiedere cosa s'intende, quando non è chiaro. Inoltre,
più chiare sono le proprie idee, più chiaro è cosa si vuole.
Quando sai cosa vuoi, dire si o no ... diviene un gioco ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma', accettare, per forza. Cambiare il passato ancora non ci sono riusciti con nessuna macchina.
> Poi, le esperienze si pagano tutte, e dice mia madre che e' giusto cosi'. Ma no, non credo che tutte le esperienze servano, non credo che tutte le esperienze valgano il prezzo pagato.
> Lo dico senza amarezza ne' lacrimoni, e' una considerazione e basta, sapendo che e' ancora vicina alla mia vicenda, e che chissa' he cosa ne pensere' tra 10 anni o quel che e'.
> 
> ...


Cito questo post per un commento a tutto il confronto con Duchessa e le riflessioni su Rosa.
Prima di tutto bisogno stabilire se una persona fa rientrare nelle possibilità della sua vita separarsi e per quali ragioni.
C'è chi si tiene partner con i quali condivide giusto il tetto e il mantenimento, non l'educazione, dei figli.
C'è chi per un episodico tradimento non vedrebbe ragioni per restare insieme.
Ognuno sta in una relazione con proprie aspettative.
Ciò che, credo, non voglia nessuno è sentirsi rifiutato e negato nel proprio essere.
Questa sensazione spiega quasi tutte le separazioni e anche gran parte dei tradimenti.
Leggiamo qui di traditori che si sentono traditi, come Feather e Rosa (ma anche molti altri che non lo ammetterebbero neppure sotto tortura) e traditi che sentono corresponsabilità.
In pratica non esiste neppure più la separazione per colpa ma solo con addebito http://www.causadiseparazione.it/separazione/separazione_con_addebito.html 
perché la legislazione ha scelto solo di constatare l'impossibilità, dichiarata dagli interessati consensualmente, di proseguire la convivenza.
Quindi la legge è molto più avanzata di noi che cerchiamo i perché e le ragioni e le colpe.
Noi vogliamo chiudere sentendo di avere delle giustificazioni.
Alcuni tradiscono per potersi addossare le colpe e sentirsi dire dall'altro che non li vuole più o anche per sentirsi dire che li vuole ancora.
E' evidente che ognuno può dare quello che può ma se una persona si sente considerata solo per aspetti che non comprendono il suo essere accolta (come ben dice la formula religiosa) si domanda che senso abbia la sua vita con quella persona che ha sposato proprio per avere qualcuno dal quale sentirsi accolta.
Quando leggo "è una brava persona che lavora per la famiglia" penso sempre che anche da single avrebbe lavorato e che mantenere i figli è un dovere o che "è una madre che si occupa che i figli siano nutriti, puliti e accuditi" penso che lo fanno anche le gatte.
Oppure dobbiamo restare a quella concezione del matrimonio come luogo per l'allevamento della prole e della conservazione (o accrescimento) del patrimonio?


----------



## Leda (1 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito questo post per un commento a tutto il confronto con Duchessa e le riflessioni su Rosa.
> Prima di tutto bisogno stabilire se una persona fa rientrare nelle possibilità della sua vita separarsi e per quali ragioni.
> C'è chi si tiene partner con i quali condivide giusto il tetto e il mantenimento, non l'educazione, dei figli.
> C'è chi per un episodico tradimento non vedrebbe ragioni per restare insieme.
> ...


Evvai col verde, cazzarola. Finalmente.


----------



## Duchessa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma', accettare, per forza. *Cambiare il passato ancora non ci sono riusciti con nessuna macchina.*
> Poi, le esperienze si pagano tutte, e dice mia madre che e' giusto cosi'. Ma no, non credo che tutte le esperienze servano, non credo che tutte le esperienze valgano il prezzo pagato.
> Lo dico senza amarezza ne' lacrimoni, e' una considerazione e basta, sapendo che e' ancora vicina alla mia vicenda, e che chissa' he cosa ne pensere' tra 10 anni o quel che e'.
> 
> ...


Sul rosso: sei sicura?

Parti da quello che hai scritto all'inizio e alla fine.

Magari valuta la possibilità di non classificare tutto secondo il criterio drastico: colpe e meriti, giusto e ingiusto. Non è tutto così distinto e separato nella vita..

Poi valuta la possibilità di non dare sempre e ancora tutto questo peso alle parole di chicchessia, a cominciare da quelle di tua madre.

Smetto dai 
Buona domenica


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari agisce cosi' con estrema sofferenza cercando di darti un ambiente sereno in cui tu possa ritrovare quel senso di famiglia e di coppia, in modo che tu ti trovi bene con lui.


Premetto che non conosco ne lei ne suo marito ma, "a naso", non credo.
Non credo che suo marito sia in estrema sofferenza. Se dovessi tirare a indovinare direi che a lui, la situazione così com'è va bene, potrebbe essere migliore se il vaso di Pandora non veniva scoperchiato ma può andare anche così.
Ha la sua famiglia, i suoi bambini, una parvenza di moglie, magari anche buona da presentare ad amici e colleghi perché di bel aspetto.. Insomma, ho l'idea che anche lui tenga di più alla situazione che a lei come persona.
E lui fa quello che può per tenere insieme la situazione. Che gli piace tanto.
Se fosse in pena per lei, si sarebbero e continuerebbero a massacrarsi le palle a vicenda parlandone. Mi pare chiaro che l' "incidente" sia tutt'altro che chiuso per rosa.
E mi aspetterei che i dialoghi rifletteressero questo. Invece sembra che lui abbia steso un velo sopra. E tra le righe non leggo tutta questa sofferenza.
Ne da parte di lui ne da parte di lei. Anche se con sfumature molto diverse.
Lei vorrebbe capra e cavoli, a lui basta la capra (Rabarbaro non me ne voglia). O i cavoli se li mangia altrove senza tanta pubblicità.
In ogni caso mi pare vogliano due cose diverse. Hanno idee e aspettative diverse da un matrimonio. Ed è difficile che un contratto vada a buon termine se entrambi i contraenti non hanno chiaro quello che ci si aspetta da loro.

Non sono sicuro che tutto questo sia rilevante, ho appena ricevuto una mail dalla mia ex amante che ha messo anche me in modalità fuzzy..
Ma perché quando una donna non vuole più un uomo nella sua vita non si leva semplicemente e rapidamente dal cazzo?

Scusate anche il francesismo...


----------



## Leda (1 Dicembre 2013)

OT

@Feather
Ma mandala a stendere, la tua ex-amante.
Anzi: che si stenda con suo marito e si levi dalle balle.

/OT


----------



## devastata (1 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> OT
> 
> @Feather
> Ma mandala a stendere, la tua ex-amante.
> ...



Leda,...proprio a stendere???

Io lo capisco, fino a quando non gli uscirà dalla testa è proprio stesa che la vorrebbe, corpo e mente.


----------



## Leda (1 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Leda,...proprio a stendere???
> 
> Io lo capisco, fino a quando non gli uscirà dalla testa è proprio stesa che la vorrebbe, corpo e mente.


:rotfl:

Mah, se è disposto a lasciarsi far su come un mollusco dai suoi giochetti di potere pur di averla stesa...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Premetto che non conosco ne lei ne suo marito ma, "a naso", non credo.
> Non credo che suo marito sia in estrema sofferenza. Se dovessi tirare a indovinare direi che a lui, la situazione così com'è va bene, potrebbe essere migliore se il vaso di Pandora non veniva scoperchiato ma può andare anche così.
> Ha la sua famiglia, i suoi bambini, una parvenza di moglie, magari anche buona da presentare ad amici e colleghi perché di bel aspetto.. Insomma, ho l'idea che anche lui tenga di più alla situazione che a lei come persona.
> E lui fa quello che può per tenere insieme la situazione. Che gli piace tanto.
> ...


di primo acchitto ti direi fregatene, in seconda battuta chiedilo a lei, in effetti se si esce dalla vita di una persona si fa definitivamente ... Altrimenti, ma tu continui a cercarla?


----------



## Duchessa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito questo post per un commento a tutto il confronto con Duchessa e le riflessioni su Rosa.
> Prima di tutto bisogno stabilire se una persona fa rientrare nelle possibilità della sua vita separarsi e per quali ragioni.
> C'è chi si tiene partner con i quali condivide giusto il tetto e il mantenimento, non l'educazione, dei figli.
> C'è chi per un episodico tradimento non vedrebbe ragioni per restare insieme.
> ...


Buono spunto per chiedere a Rosa se si è sentita rifiutata e negata nel suo essere.

Teniamo presente che si tratta sempre di come "si sente" lei (cosa che non è detto corrisponda dall'altra parte. E di questo mi pare lei abbai scritto)

Certo sentirsi rifiutati è un buon motivo per allontanarsi.
Anche l'assenza di sessualità è buon motivo per allontanarsi.
Anche altri minori motivi sono sufficienti per allontanarsi.

Oppure no.

Giustamente, come scrivi, ognuno sta nella propria relazione " a modo suo" (e vorrei ricordare che questo modo, con relative esigenze, cambia nel tempo..) 

Rosa ha molto:
bella età
bell'aspetto
bei figli
salute
disponibilità economica
un marito buon padre di famiglia, che la accetta anche con la testa "altrove" 
un amante che soddisfa i suoi bisogni di intimità

Cosa manca?

Mi sembra lei cerchi tutto questo, ma in un bel mix diverso, in una forma "ideale"

Ma è possibile trovare una forma "ideale", nella quale si ha tutto senza rinunciare a niente?

Beh... ho scritto queste cose e ho trovato poi il post di Feather che...più o meno corrisponde.. capra e cavoli...


----------



## devastata (1 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mah, se è disposto a lasciarsi far su come un mollusco dai suoi giochetti di potere pur di averla stesa...



Il problema è che quando qualcuno ti entra 'nelle vene' non è semplice dimenticartene, e non è questione di solo sesso, anzi, diventa la cosa meno importante, vorresti sempre sapere tutto di quella persona, come sta, dov'è, cosa fa, cosa pensa, perchè non ti chiama.....mannaggia, l'unica sarebbe trovarne una che ti da le stesse sensazioni e che desidera altrettanto dalla vita.

E' troppo facile per chi non vive la situazione dare consigli, e lo faccio pure io con mia figlia più grande che da almeno dieci anni rincorre una storia impossibile e deludente.


----------



## Duchessa (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Premetto che non conosco ne lei ne suo marito ma, "a naso", non credo.
> Non credo che suo marito sia in estrema sofferenza. Se dovessi tirare a indovinare direi che a lui, la situazione così com'è va bene, potrebbe essere migliore se il vaso di Pandora non veniva scoperchiato ma può andare anche così.
> Ha la sua famiglia, i suoi bambini, una parvenza di moglie, magari anche buona da presentare ad amici e colleghi perché di bel aspetto.. Insomma, ho l'idea che anche lui tenga di più alla situazione che a lei come persona.
> E lui fa quello che può per tenere insieme la situazione. Che gli piace tanto.
> ...


Sai feather... cadi anche tu nel tranello... quello che ci fa guardare sempre cosa dicono e fanno gli altri. Dimenticando che la vita degli altri NON è la nostra.
E se le loro scelte non ci piacciono,
come scrivi tu
(e ti rigiro affettuosamente le tue stesse parole)
"perché quando una persona non ci vuole più .. non ci leviamo noi semplicemente e rapidamente dal cazzo?"


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Buono spunto per chiedere a Rosa se si è sentita rifiutata e negata nel suo essere.
> 
> Teniamo presente che si tratta sempre di come "si sente" lei (cosa che non è detto corrisponda dall'altra parte. E di questo mi pare lei abbai scritto)
> 
> ...


Lo stallo di Rosa dipende proprio dal fatto che lei non riesce a considerare l'amante una compensazione, come è per molti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Buono spunto per chiedere a Rosa se si è sentita rifiutata e negata nel suo essere.
> 
> Teniamo presente che si tratta sempre di come "si sente" lei (cosa che non è detto corrisponda dall'altra parte. E di questo mi pare lei abbai scritto)
> 
> ...


Io non ho parlato di forma ideale e completa, io ho parlato di individualità che trova accoglienza e dà accoglienza all'altra individualità: accoglienza reciproca.
Nulla a che vedere con la ricerca di soddisfacimento di bisogni quasi che l'altro sia un erogatore servizi a richiesta. Accogliere è un verbo importante e complesso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il problema è che quando qualcuno ti entra 'nelle vene' non è semplice dimenticartene, e non è questione di solo sesso, anzi, diventa la cosa meno importante, vorresti sempre sapere tutto di quella persona, come sta, dov'è, cosa fa, cosa pensa, perchè non ti chiama.....mannaggia, l'unica sarebbe trovarne una che ti da le stesse sensazioni e che desidera altrettanto dalla vita.
> 
> E' troppo facile per chi non vive la situazione dare consigli, e lo faccio pure io con mia figlia più grande che da almeno dieci anni rincorre una storia impossibile e deludente.


Però è anche facile (non nel senso che sia comodo ma che è un rischio per tutti) cadere nella dipendenza affettiva.
La vita è sempre per qualche verso deludente e un amore o anche solo il pensiero di un amore può riuscire a darle un senso.
E' anche funzionale al mantenimento delle situazioni sociali e politiche negative che le persone cerchino la felicità egoistica e individuale attraverso il successo individuale, il possesso di oggetti, o le relazioni interpersonali.
Sembra quasi che ci sia un malinteso diritto della ricerca della felicità che per alcuni si riduce alla propria soddisfazione emotiva-sessuale.
Qui trovano terreno fertile le dipendenze affettive.
Senza almeno un tormento, un sogno, una conferma di capacità seduttive ci si sente insopportabilmente poveri.


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di primo acchitto ti direi fregatene, in seconda battuta chiedilo a lei, in effetti se si esce dalla vita di una persona si fa definitivamente ... Altrimenti, ma tu continui a cercarla?


No, io non la cerco più.
Mi ha scritto solo per chiedermi se sarei a mio agio ad andare alla cena di Natale con lo staff del suo ufficio. Lavoro anche per loro..
Le ho detto la verità: no.
Ma mi ha stupito e infastidito una domanda tanto scema.


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sai feather... cadi anche tu nel tranello... quello che ci fa guardare sempre cosa dicono e fanno gli altri. Dimenticando che la vita degli altri NON è la nostra.
> E se le loro scelte non ci piacciono,
> come scrivi tu
> (e ti rigiro affettuosamente le tue stesse parole)
> "perché quando una persona non ci vuole più .. non ci leviamo noi semplicemente e rapidamente dal cazzo?"


Mi sono perso. Stiamo parlando del marito di rosa o di me...?


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di primo acchitto ti direi fregatene, in seconda battuta chiedilo a lei, in effetti se si esce dalla vita di una persona si fa definitivamente ... Altrimenti, ma tu continui a cercarla?


Anzi, lei mi ha detto che se voglio possiamo andare a pranzo a assieme, come amici e che lei vorrebbe che le continuassi a raccontare di me e della mia vita...
Cosa che ovviamente non ho fatto ma... perché chiedermi di continuare a scriverle di me quando lei non ha nessuna intenzione di fare altrettanto?


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il problema è che quando qualcuno ti entra 'nelle vene' non è semplice dimenticartene, e non è questione di solo sesso, anzi, diventa la cosa meno importante, vorresti sempre sapere tutto di quella persona, come sta, dov'è, cosa fa, cosa pensa, perchè non ti chiama.....


Brava. Perfetta descrizione. Sottoscrivo ogni parola.
Aggiungere solo il doloro bruciante di vederla serena e tranquilla senza di me. Come fossi stato un bel giochino del quale si è stufata. Usato e buttato via. O, se preferisci, una caramella mezza masticata e poi sputata per terra.

Pensa che all'inizio, al mio primo ti amo, mi ha detto che è una parola grossa, col tono di dire di non usarla a sproposito. Poi è stata lei ad usarla a sproposito sembra. E io da bravo mona ci son cascato con tutte le scarpe.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, io non la cerco più.
> Mi ha scritto solo per chiedermi se sarei a mio agio ad andare alla cena di Natale con lo staff del suo ufficio. Lavoro anche per loro..
> Le ho detto la verità: no.
> Ma mi ha stupito e infastidito una domanda tanto scema.


Ottimo se ti ha infastidito :up: La domanda la trovo assurda ... Più che altro anche se immagino lei te l'abbia posta con l'intento di apparire delicata e sensibile


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anzi, lei mi ha detto che se voglio possiamo andare a pranzo a assieme, come amici e che lei vorrebbe che le continuassi a raccontare di me e della mia vita...
> Cosa che ovviamente non ho fatto ma... perché chiedermi di continuare a scriverle di me quando lei non ha nessuna intenzione di fare altrettanto?


Perché teme di perdere il suo potere su di te, feath sei lo spasimante perfetto :mrgreen: Deve nutrire il suo ego :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Brava. Perfetta descrizione. Sottoscrivo ogni parola.
> Aggiungere solo il doloro bruciante di vederla serena e tranquilla senza di me. Come fossi stato un bel giochino del quale si è stufata. Usato e buttato via. O, se preferisci, una caramella mezza masticata e poi sputata per terra.
> 
> Pensa che all'inizio, al mio primo ti amo, mi ha detto che è una parola grossa, col tono di dire di non usarla a sproposito. Poi è stata lei ad usarla a sproposito sembra. E io da bravo mona ci son cascato con tutte le scarpe.


Feather, se ad un tuo Ti amo ha preso subito le distanze, penso avesse gia' nella mente di considerare la vostra relazione secondaria. Che ci puo' anche stare se una ha marito e figlio, ma c'e' modo e modo e soprattutto doveva parlartene con serenita' e chiarezza.

Sul fatto di vederti come amico non riesce ad immaginare la tua sofferenza.

Fai bene a starle lontano a quelle condizioni.

Sul fatto di vederla serena potrebbe essere solo apparenza.

Quasi tutti cercano di non mostrare le pene che sentono, soprattutto in ambiente lavorativo.


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Feather, se ad un tuo Ti amo ha preso subito le distanze, penso avesse gia' nella mente di considerare la vostra relazione secondaria. Che ci puo' anche stare se una ha marito e figlio, ma c'e' modo e modo e soprattutto doveva parlartene con serenita' e chiarezza.
> 
> Sul fatto di vederti come amico non riesce ad immaginare la tua sofferenza.
> 
> ...


No no, non aveva preso le distanze, anzi. La relazione era all'inizio e poco dopo cominciò a dichiararmi amore. A dirmi ti amo.. 
Magari avesse chiarito tutto fin dall'inizio.

Sul fatto che non abbia idea come mi sento, anche se mi sembra incredibile, le evidenze ti danno ragione.

Mentre sul fatto che sia solo apparenza.. No, non è umanamente possibile nasconderlo così bene. Io credo lei non si sia mai davvero innamorata in vita sua. Per questo non sa bene cosa voglia dire e come ci si sente. Lei chiama amore quello che è qualcosa più di affetto.
Che può essere affetto+passione = io
Affetto+situazione mulino bianco = marito
Solo che mi fa ridere di un riso amaro, sentirmi dire di usare con cautela le parole ti amo quando è proprio lei la prima a non saperle usare.


----------



## feather (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mi ricordo da solo Bender, e la sua torta di compleanno... 
Poveraccio, e poveraccio me. Non sono poi messo tanto meglio.


----------



## Leda (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi ricordo da solo Bender, e la sua torta di compleanno...
> Poveraccio, e poveraccio me. Non sono poi messo tanto meglio.


Ripigliati immediatamente o ti prendo a calci :calcio:
La sua domanda era scema, ma illuminante, nell'evidenziare che lei è una di quelle persone che usano gli altri per ottenere conferme su di sè: sicurezza, potere seduttivo, e così via. A suo tempo ti ha fatto vedere il meglio di sè per agganciarti (tipo promozione nel marketing), ma sentimenti profondi non ne conosce: *usa* (Fiammetta ha ragione). E se farti usare sta cominciando a darti noia, bene, vuol dire che sei sulla strada giusta per iniziare a vederla per quello che è e per guardare a te stesso come un Bneder in fase di redenzione


----------



## Carola (1 Dicembre 2013)

Sono via per llavoro x la prima volta anche nel  week 

avevo chiesto se x la prima volta in dieci anni poteva stare llui ha avuto casini all ultimo e ha fatto intervenire la tata 

a me il rancore passerebbe se un minimo mi facesse vedere cambiam

comunque amen anche le mie colleghe mi dicono ma si è un manager stai con lui come facciamo tutte e al limite scopa in ggiro come vedete pare che volere un amore ancora sia da pazze 
addirittura mi hanno detto sei troppo tenera troppo romantica 

davvero inizio a pensare di essere una stupida mi tengo soldi marito lo tratto bene e mi riprendo amante


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

Il problema non è la tata, le hanno inventate ben per quello e mi pare possiate permettervela. 
Il problema è che ti sembra che il lavoro sempre e comunque venga prima di te e i figli.
Però anche tu questa volta sei stata via per lavoro.
Perché ti pesa tanto che sia via anche lui?


----------



## Carola (1 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è la tata, le hanno inventate ben per quello e mi pare possiate permettervela.
> Il problema è che ti sembra che il lavoro sempre e comunque venga prima di te e i figli.
> Però anche tu questa volta sei stata via per lavoro.
> Perché ti pesa tanto che sia via anche lui?


Firse perché lui è sempre via e x una volta la prima in 10 anni vado via io è devo sentire mia figlia piangere perché Papa ' non torna e aveva promesse che si 
io le ho spiegato che papà e molto preso ma che la ama tanto 
ma cazzo brunetta non ce mai io prima volta che mi aassento cmq dai sbaglio io si vede


----------



## Carola (1 Dicembre 2013)

Cmq feath ci hai preso 

e come detto considerare altro una compensazione non gli rende giustizia e un uomo che vale molto di più


----------



## devastata (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No no, non aveva preso le distanze, anzi. La relazione era all'inizio e poco dopo cominciò a dichiararmi amore. A dirmi ti amo..
> Magari avesse chiarito tutto fin dall'inizio.
> 
> Sul fatto che non abbia idea come mi sento, anche se mi sembra incredibile, le evidenze ti danno ragione.
> ...


Mi sono espressa male, ti aveva risposto che Ti Amo è impegnativo, prima di dedicarcisi lei, mentre penso che una donna innamorata non aspetta altro che sentirselo dire, fosse anche una sola volta. Soprattutto in una relazione tra amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Firse perché lui è sempre via e x una volta la prima in 10 anni vado via io è devo sentire mia figlia piangere perché Papa ' non torna e aveva promesse che si
> io le ho spiegato che papà e molto preso ma che la ama tanto
> ma cazzo brunetta non ce mai io prima volta che mi aassento cmq dai sbaglio io si vede


Oggettivamente è una cosa che può accadere.
Ti pesa perché tu ti senti in colpa ad assentarti e ti saresti sentita memo in colpa se ci fosse stato lui.
Lui non si sente in colpa ad assentarci.
Sai quante donne non escono mai sole? Sai quante lo fanno ma solo dopo aver lasciato tutto in ordine e la cena pronta?
Le donne sono sepolte dai sensi di colpa.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> beh, uno che dice, ti amo, ma intende fare l'amore ...
> sinceramente, colpa sua, se l'altra parte fraintende.
> ...


Sai se io faccio uno sguardo retrospettivo...
Mi accorgo che la lungimiranza è stata una cosa che mi ha salvato
da mari di guai...

Ma io ho sempre saputo quello che volevo
Mi sono solo scornato con l'impossibilità altrui di darmi quello che volevo no?

E la scelta nella mia vita è stata
Ok allora me lo prendo con le cattive no?


----------



## Carola (1 Dicembre 2013)

[ colpa.[/QU

Ma che dici ? Può essere ma nella condizione di mio marito sempre sempre via x una vokta che devi stare con i figli ci stai e tuci no a lavorare anche di sabato visto che manchi da casa da 6 gigiorni io senso di colpa zero sta vokta scherzi?

Mi pare il minimo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sai feather... cadi anche tu nel tranello... quello che ci fa guardare sempre cosa dicono e fanno gli altri. Dimenticando che la vita degli altri NON è la nostra.
> E se le loro scelte non ci piacciono,
> come scrivi tu
> (e ti rigiro affettuosamente le tue stesse parole)
> "perché quando una persona non ci vuole più .. non ci leviamo noi semplicemente e rapidamente dal cazzo?"


quoto
un abbraccio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sono via per llavoro x la prima volta anche nel  week
> 
> avevo chiesto se x la prima volta in dieci anni poteva stare llui ha avuto casini all ultimo e ha fatto intervenire la tata
> 
> ...


Sarebbe ora sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggettivamente è una cosa che può accadere.
> Ti pesa perché tu ti senti in colpa ad assentarti e ti saresti sentita memo in colpa se ci fosse stato lui.
> Lui non si sente in colpa ad assentarci.
> Sai quante donne non escono mai sole? Sai quante lo fanno ma solo dopo aver lasciato tutto in ordine e la cena pronta?
> Le donne sono sepolte dai sensi di colpa.


parla per te....
Perchè generalizzi così...
Certe donne forse....

Ma guarda che la maggior parte sono maestre nell'affibbiare la colpa agli altri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma fammi ridere un po?....
Occhio ai bruchi nel cervello....

Ovvio sempre gli altri hanno problemi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> [ colpa.[/QU
> 
> Ma che dici ? Può essere ma nella condizione di mio marito sempre sempre via x una vokta che devi stare con i figli ci stai e tuci no a lavorare anche di sabato visto che manchi da casa da 6 gigiorni io senso di colpa zero sta vokta scherzi?
> 
> Mi pare il minimo


Allora è la goccia. A tuo marito rimproveri ben altro!


----------



## sienne (1 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai se io faccio uno sguardo retrospettivo...
> Mi accorgo che la lungimiranza è stata una cosa che mi ha salvato
> da mari di guai...
> 
> ...



Ciao

ma tu intendi con lungimiranza, quell'intuito, quel senso che ti fa intuire?
beh, si quella si. ma la vita rimane imprevedibile. anche se certe cose, si capiscono. 
a volte, ci sono ugualmente delle sorprese. anche positive. 

non ho sempre saputo. cioè, alcune cose non le conoscevo. 
e così ho dovuto farmi come una buona idea sulla questione ... e poi, si. 

con le cattive dici? ...
in questo sono troppo influenzata dai modi di qui: 
la ricerca in una "concordanza". è come stare al mercato
e barattare ... avvolte decidi di non comprare ... o di pagare di più.

ma se le prendi con le cattive ... i rapporti finiscono lì poi, o no?
certo, se non t'importa si può fare ...

sienne


----------



## Carola (1 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora è la goccia. A tuo marito rimproveri ben altro!


Massi brunetta ne ho le palle pipiene m domani mi viene a prendere in aerop altro

la mia sana compensazione


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Massi brunetta ne ho le palle pipiene m domani mi viene a prendere in aerop altro
> 
> la mia sana compensazione


Se ti va bene la compensazione.
Ti va bene?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu intendi con lungimiranza, quell'intuito, quel senso che ti fa intuire?
> beh, si quella si. ma la vita rimane imprevedibile. anche se certe cose, si capiscono.
> ...


lungimiranza
[lun-gi-mi-ràn-za] s.f.

    • Capacità di prevedere per tempo ciò che potrebbe accadere e di adeguarvi con saggezza l'agire.

E' solo tramite di essa 
che sono sempre caduto in piedi.

Con le cattive intendo
che metà della mia natura
è lupina e rapace.

Il mondo è di chi se lo sa prendere.


----------



## Carola (1 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti va bene la compensazione.
> Ti va bene?


A me potrebbe 

all amante dice poi un po' di pressione la mette
Ogni tanto da un po' di matto
nel senso ... Prima o poi si aspetterebbe una scelta dice


----------



## Carola (1 Dicembre 2013)

E io a scegliere sono decisamente brava sapete no?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarebbe ora sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Di fare che?le amanti sono donne fallite.


----------



## marietto (1 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anzi, lei mi ha detto che se voglio possiamo andare a pranzo a assieme, come amici e che lei vorrebbe che le continuassi a raccontare di me e della mia vita...
> Cosa che ovviamente non ho fatto ma... perché chiedermi di continuare a scriverle di me quando lei non ha nessuna intenzione di fare altrettanto?


Perché, temo, ti sta usando da ego-boost. E più si rende conto che ti struggi ancora per lei, più cercherà di restare in contatto, senza intenzione di tornare insieme, perché si sente seduttrice e ammaliatrice e questo le piace tanto.
Certo che così mettere la famosa pietra (tombale) sulla faccenda, diventerà maledettamente complicato per te...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E io a scegliere sono decisamente brava sapete no?&#55357;&#56881;


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> [...] perché chiedermi di continuare a scriverle di me quando lei non ha nessuna intenzione di fare altrettanto?


Perché una persona non dovrebbe tenersi vicino qualcuno che le ricordi costantemente quanto è "figa"?


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché teme di perdere il suo potere su di te, feath sei lo spasimante perfetto :mrgreen: Deve nutrire il suo ego :mrgreen:





marietto ha detto:


> Perché, temo, ti sta usando da ego-boost. E più si rende conto che ti struggi ancora per lei, più cercherà di restare in contatto, senza intenzione di tornare insieme, perché si sente seduttrice e ammaliatrice e questo le piace tanto.
> Certo che così mettere la famosa pietra (tombale) sulla faccenda, diventerà maledettamente complicato per te...





Leda ha detto:


> sentimenti profondi non ne conosce: *usa* (Fiammetta ha ragione).


Mah.. Non lo so. Un episodio solo mi ha lasciato veramente perplesso.
Tempo fa, quando ancora "eravamo insieme", per così dire, è stata invitata per un caffè da un tizio che conosco. Si sta per trasferire all'estero. Anche lui sposato con bambina piccola.
Non hanno business insieme, l'unico plausibile motivo per invitarla fuori è quello di vedere se riusciva a pucciare il biscotto prima di trasferirsi.
Lei non è scema e sono convinto se ne renda conto quanto me. Mi aveva confidato di quest'invito e non sapeva se accettare o meno. Alla fine è andata. A quanto ne so c'è stato solo il caffè in episodio singolo. Ma a prescindere, c'ha un marito, un bambino piccolo, un amante.. Che altro le serve? Pure il caffè con un terzo spasimante..?
Non so, può prendere tutti i caffè che vuole con chi le pare, per carità, ma... boh.. perché?


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Perché una persona non dovrebbe tenersi vicino qualcuno che le ricordi costantemente quanto è "figa"?


Per onestà?
Per non ferire le persone?
Se voleva solo una storia parallela doveva dirmelo all'inizio invece del ti amo che mi ha detto così tante volte, invece delle fantasie di una vita insieme cui si lasciava andare quando era con me.

Inoltre è molto carina, non credo abbia bisogno di conferme su questo. Di conferme ne ha a iosa continuamente. Non le servo io.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per onestà?[...]


Guarda, te lo avranno già scritto mille volte, ma un conto è quello che ti diceva quando era con te, un altro quello che pensava quando era a casa con la sua famiglia. Potrebbe esserci una distanza siderale di mezzo. E si, magari l'onestà si è persa un attimino per strada, purtroppo con certe persone capita.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> [...] Inoltre è molto carina, non credo abbia bisogno di conferme su questo. Di conferme ne ha a iosa continuamente. Non le servo io.


Non è che le servi. Ma se ci sei anche tu, tanto meglio.


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2013)

E stamattina vedo la risposta, che, se possibile, mi lascia ancora più perplesso:

traduco e riassumo:
"Quindi devo concludere che sei a tuo agio solo se usciamo io e te da soli. È così?
Pensavo di avere del tempo assieme in compagnia. Ma sembra tu la pensi altrimenti. Ho quindi sbagliato a invitarti nel mio ufficio per tagliare la torta il giorno del mio compleanno. Soffri quando mi vedi.."

A me sembra ancora più scema della prima domanda. Ma come cazzo si fa a lasciare un uomo innamorato e poi aspettarsi che questo esca a cena coi colleghi come niente fosse e si diverta pure...?????


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sul rosso: sei sicura?
> 
> Parti da quello che hai scritto all'inizio e alla fine.
> 
> ...


Yep. Sicura.
Posso tentennare sul fatto che certe esperienze siano inevitabili, per come si era all'epoca.
Che siano sempre salutari, alla lunga... no.
No. Non credo proprio che ogni esperienza sia alla fine per il meglio.
Posso di nuovo sbilanciarmi a dire che alla fine possiamo cmq sfruttarle per migliorare.
Ma avremmo potuto migliorare pure senza.

Vabbe' anche oggi non sono chiara, sorry.

Cmq, ripeto, questa linea di pensiero speculativo, al momento, e' nei sotterranei delle mie priorita'.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Premetto che non conosco ne lei ne suo marito ma, "a naso", non credo.
> Non credo che suo marito sia in estrema sofferenza. Se dovessi tirare a indovinare direi che a lui, la situazione così com'è va bene, potrebbe essere migliore se il vaso di Pandora non veniva scoperchiato ma può andare anche così.
> Ha la sua famiglia, i suoi bambini, una parvenza di moglie, magari anche buona da presentare ad amici e colleghi perché di bel aspetto.. Insomma, ho l'idea che anche lui tenga di più alla situazione che a lei come persona.
> E lui fa quello che può per tenere insieme la situazione. Che gli piace tanto.
> ...


Puo' essere.
Suggerisco sempre, pero', di valutare anche altre possibilita', non chiudersi l'orizzonte interpretativo.
Poi ovviamente sara' lei a poter valutare

Sul neretto... mai capito bene. A meno che non ti voglia giusto quel po' per sentirsi figa.
Da mandare a spasso.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Non lo so. Un episodio solo mi ha lasciato veramente perplesso.
> Tempo fa, quando ancora "eravamo insieme", per così dire, è stata invitata per un caffè da un tizio che conosco. Si sta per trasferire all'estero. Anche lui sposato con bambina piccola.
> Non hanno business insieme, l'unico plausibile motivo per invitarla fuori è quello di vedere se riusciva a pucciare il biscotto prima di trasferirsi.
> Lei non è scema e sono convinto se ne renda conto quanto me. Mi aveva confidato di quest'invito e non sapeva se accettare o meno. Alla fine è andata. A quanto ne so c'è stato solo il caffè in episodio singolo. Ma a prescindere, c'ha un marito, un bambino piccolo, un amante.. Che altro le serve? Pure il caffè con un terzo spasimante..?
> ...


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Questa donna ha bisogno di conferme 
E se vengono da te che non le sei indifferente meglio
Mi sa di atteggiamento infantile ed egocentrico e la sua risposta e' decisamente  più stupida della domanda 


Dovresti rispondere che non si tratta solo di sofferenza ma che se un capitolo e'chiuso va lasciato chiuso


Farei trapelare anche che un comportamento del genere ti ha smontato che la reputavo più intelligente 


Ma dai feath questa e'una stupidotta altroché tua moglie che tiene botta


Scusami ma torna in te e non permettere questo


Se mio amante facesse così un calcio in culo senza passare dal via.


Che cena e cena di natale ...
Anche episodio caffè perché dirlo a te?
Sta qui ha bisogno di fare la primadonna e nemmeno in maniera intelligente lo fa 


Lassa perdere.


X tua soddisfa dalle una pedata in chiul e vedrai come si riproporrà' 


Certo atteggiam mi fanno bollire il sangue 
Gatta morta che non è altro .


Bleahhh


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Cmq Rosa,

ok, assumiamo che tuo marito continui come sempre, e che le cosi non cambino.
Tu sei incazzata.
Certo in queste condizioni l'amore non e' che sorge proprio tutto torrido e passionale, eh.

E se le cose non cambiano, continuerai a sentirti sempre piu' incazzata. Anzi, anzi, se lui fa un piccolo gesto, ti incazzerai ancora di piu', perche' 1- non e' abbastanza 2- visto che almeno ci prova ti toglie la possibilita' di incazzarti ai massimi livelli, e quindi ti incazzi (ehm magari tu sei meno contorta di me eh  )

Quindi, visto che sei perfettamente consapevole di quello che hai etc etc, perche' non vedi se riesci a mettere da parte aspettative e incazzature? Come? non lo so... sai tu come vivete, cosa vuoi, cosa desideri, quali sono le cose che ti fanno piu' amarezza etc etc... e provare a mettere da parte per un poco il tra parentesi romanticismo, e pensare alle cose pratiche? ma non epr 'accontentarsi' ma proprio per stare bene... se ci riesci ovvio...

Ritornare, ritrovare, riscoprire, o creare dal nulla quell'amore o passione che desideri ora da lui... scusa eh... ma mia pare davvero molto utopico, sia per come e' fatto lui sia per come sei ridotta tu ora...


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq Rosa,
> 
> La cosa e ' più complessa
> prina riuscivo a vedere ragioni pratiche ed affettive e quindi neclafacevo andare ero una delle tante mogli scontente si rideva su con amiche la mia era risata più amara x via di questo lato sesso che mi faceva sentire inadeguata eppure non ho mai cercato altrove . Non avevo bisogno di conferme da altri ne ho a suff volevo sentirmi amata e desiderata da lui.
> ...


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Feath la tua amante  e ' italiana ?


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Mi ricorda una mia collega giapponese che ha marito e due amanti .uno lo vede una volta al mese in trasferta altro storia parallela scopa con tutti e tre ed è felice e mite come una Santa zero paranoie una serenità invidiabile ecc ecc 
se uno le sfugge lo riacchiappa 
dice di amare tutti 
Pesce and  love


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath la tua amante  e ' italiana ?





rosa3 ha detto:


> Mi ricorda una mia collega giapponese che ha marito e due amanti .uno lo vede una volta al mese in trasferta altro storia parallela scopa con tutti e tre ed è felice e mite come una Santa zero paranoie una serenità invidiabile ecc ecc
> se uno le sfugge lo riacchiappa
> dice di amare tutti
> Pesce and  love


No, asiatica. Ma più a sud-ovest del Giappone.
E anche lei dichiara di amare il marito e me. E scopa(va) con tutti e due. 
L'ho sentito anch'io comunque che le giapponesi in media sono abbastanza 'birichine'.

Boh.. Dite tutti che mi usa come ego-booster. Io non riesco a capacitarmi. Viene da una famiglia benestante, è laureata con un bel lavoro ben pagato. È intelligente e molto (mooolto) bella. Che cavolo di conferme le devono servire?
Quando cammina si girano come tanti girasoli. 
Non mi pare le manchino conferme continue. Che caspita le manca??
Davvero non riesco a capire come una donna così debba cercare conferme...

Mi piace l'espressione che hai usato: "pesce and love", infatti la tua collega ne prende tre di pesci!


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Feath essere bella non è così significativo se sei un’insicura di fondo che ha bisogno di alimentare l suo ego per chissà quali altre carenze

Ho amiche esteticamente gradevoli ma nulla di che con una personalità così forte da essere decise affasciannti e x nulla bisognose di conferme altrui
Altre che consoosco  da una vita, quando facevamo le modelle, belle ragazze all’epoca e belle donne adesso che sono dipendenti dal giudizio altrui e  che anzi avendo puntato molto o tutto sulla bellezza hanno bisogno di nutrire l’idea di continuare ad esserlo come se fossero amate solo in funzione di quello

La tua ex amante sarà laureata ma pecca di empatia e sensibilità doti fondamentali per me e davvero che ti piaccia cmq è umano ma d ali a definirla sta gran donna ce ne passa

Le giapponesi + che birichine sono davvero “in-troite inside” e con pochi scrupoli

Pesce and love più pesce che love


----------



## lothar57 (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, asiatica. Ma più a sud-ovest del Giappone.
> E anche lei dichiara di amare il marito e me. E scopa(va) con tutti e due.
> L'ho sentito anch'io comunque che le giapponesi in media sono abbastanza 'birichine'.
> 
> ...


cavolo Feat ma ci pensi ancora??ma che ti frega di una troia come quella scusa???avra'5 amanti di certo...mahhh.non ti capisco.........


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ritornare, ritrovare, riscoprire, o creare dal nulla quell'amore o passione che desideri ora da lui... scusa eh... ma mia pare davvero molto utopico, sia per come e' fatto lui sia per come sei ridotta tu ora...[/QUOTE]



Hai ragione sia x come è lui che come sono io



Mio marito è un vincente apparentemente… solido di famiglia  benestante e molto bello

Davvero un uomo che si girano a guardarlo
Anche le compagne di ns figlia lo trovano il + bel papà e dico io hanno 15 anni

Ieris era mi ha telef x sapere come stavo
Dice che non sta bene
Che sente che penso ad altro, ad un altro
Poi si è messo parlare dei ns figli della gara di equitazione di come fossero felici che fosse arrivato x tempo x vederla di come manchi loro e di come in generale lui con loro tre da solo sia sperso

Gli ho ribadito che non è sperso di me ma del ns gruppo

Sostiene che io mi sbagli 
Mi ha definito una donna diversa dalle altre e che non si capaciterà mai di come sia riuscito a perdermi anni fa
Ha detto così ti ho persa anni fa qnd i bimbi erano piccoli 

Poi ci siamo salutati.
Oggi torno e all aerop ci sarà l’altro.
Che mi ha detto..io ti amo. Questa cosa non puoi imepdirmela e me la gestirò io visto che tu non puoi e non vuoi pensare ad un domani insieme x adesso
Ma non buttarmi via.

Non mi sneto gratificata credetemi da queste telefonate
Solo sempre + confusa e proprio scissa.


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> La tua ex amante sarà laureata ma pecca di empatia e sensibilità


.....

non so che dire.... hai ragione... e mi costa ammetterlo... 

l'unica "giustificazione" che lo posso dare per questa mancanza di sensibilità è appunto il suo non essersi mai innamorata e non conoscere cosa si prova.
A giustificarla così mi sento tanto Bender


----------



## feather (2 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mi ha detto..io ti amo. Questa cosa non puoi imepdirmela e me la gestirò io visto che tu non puoi e non vuoi pensare ad un domani insieme* x adesso*


Lui ci spera, disperatamente. Dice le stesse cose che dicevo io, stesse parole.
È aggrappato alla speranza... E più passa il tempo e più si farà male quando lo scaricherai. Se andrà così...
Spero per lui che gli vada meglio che a me.


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> .....
> 
> non so che dire.... hai ragione... e mi costa ammetterlo...
> 
> ...


Credo che quando  si è presi innamorati o che..x forza di cose si sia anche + rincoglioniti

Probabilmente vista da fuori pure io sono un po’andata

La diff mia è che qst uomo (amante) mi da da due anni contunue conferme (ha fatto un percorso in terapia, si è separato, vive da solo, non mi molla)

Ecco 

Però anche io sono abbastanza sulla nuvoletta
Magari x dire prima o poi torno giù


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Non lo so. Un episodio solo mi ha lasciato veramente perplesso.
> Tempo fa, quando ancora "eravamo insieme", per così dire, è stata invitata per un caffè da un tizio che conosco. Si sta per trasferire all'estero. Anche lui sposato con bambina piccola.
> Non hanno business insieme, l'unico plausibile motivo per invitarla fuori è quello di vedere se riusciva a pucciare il biscotto prima di trasferirsi.
> Lei non è scema e sono convinto se ne renda conto quanto me. Mi aveva confidato di quest'invito e non sapeva se accettare o meno. Alla fine è andata. A quanto ne so c'è stato solo il caffè in episodio singolo. *Ma a prescindere, c'ha un marito, un bambino piccolo, un amante.. Che altro le serve? Pure il caffè con un terzo spasimante..?*
> Non so, può prendere tutti i caffè che vuole con chi le pare, per carità, ma... boh.. perché?


ahahhahahahaha

scusa, mi fai ridere con queste domande ingenue


edit: se non hai capito perchè si comporta così vuol dire che inrealtà non hai capito niente di una persona che dici di amare (fra l'altro)


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per onestà?
> Per non ferire le persone?
> Se voleva solo una storia parallela doveva dirmelo all'inizio invece del ti amo che mi ha detto così tante volte, invece delle fantasie di una vita insieme cui si lasciava andare quando era con me.
> 
> Inoltre è molto carina, non credo abbia bisogno di conferme su questo. Di conferme ne ha a iosa continuamente. Non le servo io.


Eh dai le persone non sono costantemente consapevoli dei perché del proprio comportamento! Se così fosse non esisterebbero tradimenti perché, con consapevolezza, onestà e lealtà, si confiderebbero malesseri e desideri al partner e si sceglierebbe di lasciare o di non tradire.
Le cose prendono un po' la mano e si finisce per fare quel che non si voleva fare, per dire quel che non si sarebbe dovuto dire, per agire per puro bisogno di conferme.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Mi ricorda una mia collega giapponese che ha marito e due amanti .uno lo vede una volta al mese in trasferta altro storia parallela scopa con tutti e tre ed è felice e mite come una Santa zero paranoie una serenità invidiabile ecc ecc
> se uno le sfugge lo riacchiappa
> dice di amare tutti
> Pesce and  love


C'è una quantità di persone che si droga e appare serena.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath *essere bella non è così significativo se sei un’insicura di fondo *che ha bisogno di alimentare l suo ego per chissà quali altre carenze
> 
> *Ho amiche esteticamente gradevoli ma nulla di che con una personalità così forte da essere decise affasciannti e x nulla bisognose di conferme altrui
> *Altre che consoosco  da una vita, quando facevamo le modelle, belle ragazze all’epoca e belle donne adesso che sono dipendenti dal giudizio altrui e  che anzi avendo puntato molto o tutto sulla bellezza hanno bisogno di nutrire l’idea di continuare ad esserlo come se fossero amate solo in funzione di quello
> ...


:up:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahahhahahahaha
> 
> scusa, mi fai ridere con queste domande ingenue
> 
> ...


Mah.. ovvio che mi viene da pensare a una primadonna in cerca di una corte a darle conferme del suo valore.
Cosa che combacia con quello che vedo nel suo ufficio. Lei è 'in charge' di tutto, e si vede che gode nell'essere al centro, nel sentirsi 'a capo' e punto di riferimento. Se ne è accorto anche il suo capo; ogni tanto ci esco per delle birre.
In cuor mio speravo che qualcuno mi dicesse che mi sbaglio, che c'è un'altra spiegazione. Che non mi sono innamorato di una così, che non mi sono lasciato usare come un tordo, che non sono stato così cieco e scemo.

Altra speranza vana?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. ovvio che mi viene da pensare a una primadonna in cerca di una corte a darle conferme del suo valore.
> Cosa che combacia con quello che vedo nel suo ufficio. Lei è 'in charge' di tutto, e si vede che gode nell'essere al centro, nel sentirsi 'a capo' e punto di riferimento. Se ne è accorto anche il suo capo; ogni tanto ci esco per delle birre.
> In cuor mio speravo che qualcuno mi dicesse che mi sbaglio, che c'è un'altra spiegazione. Che non mi sono innamorato di una così, che non mi sono lasciato usare come un tordo, che non sono stato così cieco e scemo.
> 
> Altra speranza vana?


ma senti feather,
al di là di che cosa è lei , ogni volta che ti leggo io resto sconcertata di fronte a questo tuo atteggiamento nei confronti di tutta la faccenda

che importanza può avere chi ha usato chi, se sei stato scemo, se lei è furba ma arida o insicura dentro ma brillante fuori, se tromba col marito pensando a te o con te pensando al marito...
lo sai cosa succede a me leggendoti? più cerchi di descrivere lei con toni e accenti che ne denuncino la superficialità e più riesci a farmi balzare agli occhi quanto coglioni siete voi che la frequentate in ambiente di lavoro.

di cosa stiamo parlando? riesci una buona volta a definirlo (PER TE STESSO, NON PER NOI)?
di orgoglio ferito?di un sentimento? di una voglia di scopare che ti fa andare in panne il cervello?
una volta stabilito cosa ti fa stare male, saprai anche come far per fartelo passare
e non pensare di rispondermi che razionalmente è tutto facile, ma il difficile sta nel mettere in atto le contromisure
*difficile una sega*
a quarant'anni non ci deve essere niente di difficile, tanto meno accantonare una persona che, indipendentemente da quanto significativa sia stata per noi, ha smesso di esserlo (per sua scelta o per esaurimento della storia)
e che diamine, a che serve la maturità?


----------



## Duchessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma senti feather,
> al di là di che cosa è lei , ogni volta che ti leggo io resto sconcertata di fronte a questo tuo atteggiamento nei confronti di tutta la faccenda
> 
> che importanza può avere chi ha usato chi, se sei stato scemo, se lei è furba ma arida o insicura dentro ma brillante fuori, se tromba col marito pensando a te o con te pensando al marito...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara, condivido quello che scrivi, ma non ciò che scrivi alla fine.
> 
> A quarant'anni si può essere maturi o no, come a venti o come a sessanta.
> Non tutti alla tua età sono come te. E lo sai.
> ...


Questo lo bloggo...
Ecco che cosa è la maturità affettiva....:up::up::up::up:


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma senti feather,
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara, condivido quello che scrivi, ma non ciò che scrivi alla fine.
> 
> A quarant'anni si può essere maturi o no, come a venti o come a sessanta.
> Non tutti alla tua età sono come te. E lo sai.
> ...



dici bene

è che io mi rifiuto di pensare che nella testa di una persona che comunque ha vissuto, ha esperito, non è isolata dal mondo o a digiuno di rapporti sociali non scatti quella molla che ti fa girare pagina una volta capito che quel passato non è più funzionale a nulla se non a incasinarti la vita, il cervello, a toglierti la serenità.

quando mi sono trovata nella situazione di feather o di questa nuova cucciolina io non avevo nulla, ero la persona più sprovveduta del mondo
era facilissimo affondare la lama e c'è chi l'ha fatto: ma una volta che l'ho capito la svolta è arrivata immediatamente
il bello è, e questo vorrei dirlo forte e chiaro, che tutta questa paura di lasciare andare è quella che ti fa effettivamente perdere tutto, anche il bello di quel che è stato, perché ti porta allo sfinimento
lasciare andare è più difficile, ma è anche l'unica possibilità che quel che lasciamo possa un giorno tornare liberamente a rapportarsi con noi (se proprio ci teniamo)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> Duchessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai ragione...non tutte le cose si decidono con razionalità e calcolo...
> ...


----------



## cucciolina (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cucciolina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non si tratta di razionalità e calcolo
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ok...io lo sto lasciando andare....cerco di farlo...
> d'altronde non ho scelta...consigli? suggerimenti? forse è ancora troppo presto e fa ancora male...



non posso darti consigli, posso dirti quel che ho fatto io

mi sono regalata un corpo, un look nuovi e una testa nuova (ma solo in parte, perché c'era già del buono, anzi dell'ottimo)
ho ristrutturato (ma sarebbe meglio dire costruito da quasi zero) una vita sociale con chi andava A ME.
ho scopato parecchio e con parecchi.


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a che serve la maturità?


Non lo so a che serve la maturità, pensavo servisse a raggiungere una felicità serena. Ma io non l'ho ancora trovata.

Io lei non la sento più e vado all'università, a lavorare, a fare sport e ho pure visto altre ragazze e scopichiato in giro nel frattempo. Non è che mi sia rinchiuso in una cantina a piangere.
Ma non riesco a buttare via il sogno che ho sognato, di cui lei era il pilastro. Con lei ho visto la possibilità di una vita insieme. Di una relazione con una donna come la sogno..
Questo sogno non lo riesco a buttare perché non ne ho un altro di altrettando bello!
Gettato quel sogno rimane la mia vita di prima.
Per questo mi ci aggrappo così.

Inoltre io sono il perfetto esempio di amore dipendente e immaturo che puoi leggere in tanti saggi.
Ed è anche il motivo per cui non troverò mai una donna come la vorrei, scapperebbe a gambe levate per il motivo scritto la riga qui sopra.

Mi trovo tra un sogno bellissimo di cui ancora ricordo il sapore e un uomo affettivamente immaturo con una vita così-così.
E ti stupisci che mi aggrappi a quel sogno così tenacemente?

Tu forse un sogno bellissimo lo vivevi già, la tua vita ti soddisfava al 100% e un uomo in più sarebbe solo stato un piacevole di più. Per me quel tipo di relazione che sogno è un tassello indispensabile a una vita soddisfacente.
Lo so, sto sbagliando approccio.
Un'altra persona non dovrebbe essere mai condizione necessaria alla felicità. Eppure da solo mi sento così.

Che ti devo dire, capisco tutto questo ma quello che sento non lo posso controllare.


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ma x scopicchiare in giro perché non scopicchi a casa? Tua moglie davvero la vedi così male ?

Comunque idealizzi tanto sta ex
o forse hai bisogno di avere sta idea di amore romantico
Che rimarrà tale perché non vvissuto poi averla ogni di intorno potrebbe non essere più così figo no?

cosa aveva di così pazzesco sta qui ?
o forse la passione l amore e proprio totalmente irrazionale almeno all inizio  molto di pancia poco di testa


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque si certe cose non le controlli
civriesci qnd ci tieni meno o dopo sonore batoste e porte in faccia 
Chiara x te forse era stato così no un amante stronzo e poi la tua rinascita 
qui feath x end mollato non mi pare lei non l abbia fatto sognare e abbia lesinato nell essere carina e lui si è illuso come avrebbe fatto chiunque e poi non ci si capacità di una retromarcia ccosì sarebbe successo a chiunque lui reagisce ma soffre non puoi comandare cosa senti dentro 
ho visto mio amante e uguale mi devo obbligare a rigare dritto 
piu x lui che mi sa innamorato anche se fa il forte 
io pure ma l altra mia vita e cmq molto piena e così incasinata che il tempo mi vola 
non penso più a completarmi con un uomo


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma x scopicchiare in giro perché non scopicchi a casa? Tua moglie davvero la vedi così male ?
> 
> Comunque idealizzi tanto sta ex
> o forse hai bisogno di avere sta idea di amore romantico
> ...


Perché non scopo a casa?
Perché è sensuale come un sacco di cemento. Mi scuso, so che è tutt'altro che lusinghiero scrivere questo di lei. 
Ma davvero non mi trasmette neanche un minimo di partecipazione, di godimento. Lei si lascia fare.. ma come fosse un incombenza che si ha da fare.. non è neanche troppo fastidiosa dopotutto.. facciamola.. tipo lavare i piatti..
Ma a me scopare così mi passa tutta la voglia. All'inizio pensavo che col tempo ci saremmo aggiustati, lei si sarebbe lasciata andare di più.. avremmo scoperto come piace a l'uno e all'altra.. Invece non è mai cambiato un cazzo.
Gliene ho anche parlato, in qualche occasione. Risultato: zero. Mai cambiato nulla. Lei è così, punto.
È da Ottobre 2012 che non si scopa e non mi ha neanche mai tirato fuori un accenno a questo. Del secondo figlio mi ha parlato più volte, della totale assenza di sesso. Neanche una sillaba.
E da quando è comparsa l'amante non ce l'ho più fatta.
Anche perché lei vuole il secondo bambino per far compagnia al primo. Quindi andarci a letto vuol dire poi tirare fuori l'argomento che lei vuole rimanere incinta del secondo.

Questa qui aveva di pazzesco che, quando si dedicava a me, mi capiva, come mia moglie non ha mai fatto. 
Le parlavo e ci capivamo al volo. C'era passione, intesa.
Tutte cose che non mia moglie non ho.
Viviamo su due pianeti diversi, sia intellettualmente che "passionalmente".
Pensavo che ci saremmo trovati a metà strada, invece non ci siamo mai mossi di un centimetro.

Io ho bisogno di sperimentare una volta prima di morire un rapporto D'AMORE. Vero. Tutti 'sti teatrini del mi tengo il compagno/a perché mi torna comodo, mi secca lasciare il mio ragazzo perché ci sono abituata, ecc... 
Tutte validissime ragioni, ma non è il rapporto che voglio con la mia compagna.
Il problema è che attiro sempre lo stesso tipo di donna immatura. Evidentemente perché lo sono io.
Non mi ricordo dove l'ho letto:
una persona affettivamente immatura attira un'altra persona affettivamente immatura
una persona matura attira una persona matura a sua volta, ed è disinteressato agli immaturi
Mi sembra palese, dai risultati, che io sono fermo stabile nella prima categoria.
Ma vorrei la seconda.
Bel casino volere quello che non si può avere. Magari dovrei andare a lezione dal conte che mi 'redime'.


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> piu x lui che mi sa innamorato anche se fa il forte


Lo è. E non so se è un buon affare per lui...

Mi sa che io, Bender e il tuo amante finiremo a fondare un club


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché non scopo a casa?
> Perché è sensuale come un sacco di cemento. Mi scuso, so che è tutt'altro che lusinghiero scrivere questo di lei.
> Ma davvero non mi trasmette neanche un minimo di partecipazione, di godimento. Lei si lascia fare.. ma come fosse un incombenza che si ha da fare.. non è neanche troppo fastidiosa dopotutto.. facciamola.. tipo lavare i piatti..
> Ma a me scopare così mi passa tutta la voglia. All'inizio pensavo che col tempo ci saremmo aggiustati, lei si sarebbe lasciata andare di più.. avremmo scoperto come piace a l'uno e all'altra.. Invece non è mai cambiato un cazzo.
> ...


A parte che detto a 35 anni fa ridere qualunque cosa "prima di morire", sei davvero convinto che il tuo bisogno sia un diritto e una cosa che tutti hanno? Davvero davvero?:nuke:


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che detto a 35 anni fa ridere qualunque cosa "prima di morire", sei davvero convinto che il tuo bisogno sia un diritto e una cosa che tutti hanno? Davvero davvero?:nuke:


Potrei anche morire tra due ore, che c'entra.

Assolutamente no. Non è un diritto, mai neanche pensato di averne diritto. Ho detto che lo vorrei. Non che ne ho diritto.
E sono persuaso che pochissimi l'abbiano avuto. Solo che a moltissimi non frega neanche una cippa di un rapporto così.
Un rapporto 'confortevole e conveniente' è finché mai soddisfacente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Potrei anche morire tra due ore, che c'entra.
> 
> Assolutamente no. Non è un diritto, mai neanche pensato di averne diritto. Ho detto che lo vorrei. Non che ne ho diritto.
> E sono persuaso che pochissimi l'abbiano avuto. Solo che a moltissimi non frega neanche una cippa di un rapporto così.
> Un rapporto 'confortevole e conveniente' è finché mai soddisfacente.


Eh no non hai detto "vorrei" (chi non vorrebbe?!! ) hai detto "ho bisogno". A un bisogno si accompagna un diritto: ho bisogno di mangiare e ho il diritto di avere (o di avere la possibilità di) avere cibo, ecc.
Tu modifichi le parole ma son mesi che ti tormenti per avere qualcosa che poi riconosci essere una grande fortuna capitata a pochi. E' come se tu ti tormentassi o chiunque si tormentasse per il fatto di avere un lavoro "così così" che lo impegna e non potere dedicare tutto il proprio tempo alla letteratura o alla musica o all'arte o allo sport. A tutti piacerebbe essere Springsteen o Cristiano Ronaldo, almeno per una volta prima di morire.
Per me è uguale.


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh no non hai detto "vorrei" (chi non vorrebbe?!! ) hai detto "ho bisogno". A un bisogno si accompagna un diritto: ho bisogno di mangiare e ho il diritto di avere (o di avere la possibilità di) avere cibo, ecc.
> Tu modifichi le parole ma son mesi che ti tormenti per avere qualcosa che poi riconosci essere una grande fortuna capitata a pochi. E' come se tu ti tormentassi o chiunque si tormentasse per il fatto di avere un lavoro "così così" che lo impegna e non potere dedicare tutto il proprio tempo alla letteratura o alla musica o all'arte o allo sport. A tutti piacerebbe essere Springsteen o Cristiano Ronaldo, almeno per una volta prima di morire.
> Per me è uguale.


Si è vero. Ho usato il termine 'bisogno'. Che comunque non implica un diritto.
Il fatto che io abbia bisogno di qualcosa per essere felice non implica che questa cosa sia mio diritto averla.
E sicuramente posso vivere senza, lo sto facendo da sempre, posso continuare. Ma manca e mancherà sempre. Il sapore manca e mancherà. Che poi, come disse il Dr House, l'ossigeno sia più importante siamo d'accordo.
Quindi la tua opinione è che non avendo i numeri per un rapporto di quel genere è meglio mi rassegni e tiri la carretta?
Credi sarei finalmente felice e sereno se mi rassegnassi all'impossibilità di averlo?
Questo mio sentire la mancanza di potermi esprimere con una compagna è quindi solo una ridicolmente alta aspettativa che dovrei cancellare?
Ho capito giusto?


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Scusate sembri si l amante di feath ma perché scrivo peggio di una straniera !!!
se mi rileggo non capisco un caizer
in verità da sto iPhone 5 e un casino e qnd sono al pc x lavoro troppo incasinata 
così scrivo di corsa scomoda treno auto in coda o mentre faccio la spesa 
E sto t9 ha rotto i ccojioni
buona serata


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Feath ha rragione in vuole essere Ronaldo ne Obama ( che gran Figo tra altro)

vuoke una roba che tutti vorremmo dai 
 poi che sia difficile averlo con un compagno con il quale condividi bollette mutuo rotture di parenti e aassodato anche io con mio amante sento passione comprensione tutto a mIlle ma poi  mi chiedo come e ' che tutti con amante e pochi se non zero con partner ufficiale ?
che cazzo tutti trovano l amore nell amante ???
qualcosa non mi torna ....

mio amante ste para non se le fa io si
Le storie extra o finiscono x sfinimento naturale 
mi x che uno dei due non preso se diventano storie ufficiali 

idea mia cinica?
x salvarmi ?
Dite?


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath ha rragione in vuole essere Ronaldo ne Obama ( che gran Figo tra altro)
> 
> vuoke una roba che tutti vorremmo dai
> poi che sia difficile averlo con un compagno con il quale condividi bollette mutuo rotture di parenti e aassodato anche io con mio amante sento passione comprensione tutto a mIlle ma poi  mi chiedo come e ' che tutti con amante e pochi se non zero con partner ufficiale ?
> ...


A parte che dovresti davvero fare amicizia con la tastiera dell'iPhone...
Secondo me, spesso, ma no sempre, si trova l'amante perché a casa manca qualcosa di importante.
Lo si trova nel amante. Poi si, come dici tu può essere un abbaglio. O magari no. 
Quello che voglio dire è che non c'è modo di dirlo con certezza a prescindere, puoi vivere la relazione fino in fondo con il rischio che si, hai fatto un'altra cazzata. Oppure rimanere con dubbio e tenerti quello che hai. Lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova?
È sempre un trade-off.
Dipende se per te ne vale la pena. Se con l'altro ti senti viva... E a casa no... Per molti quella sensazione è importantissima. 
E non è detto che se diventa tuo marito tutto finirà.
Quante ce ne sono anche qui nel forum che hanno lasciato il marito, per i motivi più disparati, è ora sono felicissime con un altro uomo?
Potrebbe capitare anche a te, oppure potresti prendere una cantonata. 
Non credo ci sia modo di saperlo con certezza a prima.
Più che altro devi mettere sul piatto della bilancia entrambe le situazione e decidere quanto sei disposta a pagare per l'uno o per l'altro.


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Voglio dire finiscono se uno dei due chiude
Di morte naturale o a volte quando diventano uufficiali detto questo conosco due coppie di ex amanti ora felici insieme , sapendo meglio cosa volevano hanno impostato il nuovo rapporto con più attenzione e dedicandogli più cure. Per tutti comunque il sesso la fa da padrona segno che è un elem imp in una coppia 

Mio marito o testosterone zero causa carriera o scopa in giro come molti
 io comunque non capisco come sia possibile nulla chiedersi tua moglie feath uguale mio marito.. Presentiamoli sarebbe suo ideale di donna che non rompe e se la fa andare  
qui se non ero io a dire non è boy male lui zero 

 terza ipotesi non gli piaccio ma allora lasciami ( forse x figli no..)
Eppure tutti a dire che mi guarda da innamorato anche laterapista

che mi frega se poi risultato e questo ? Cmq
ffeath la maggior parte delle persone in situazioni come le nostre ci sguazza se la fanno andare ....


----------



## Carola (3 Dicembre 2013)

Provare a scrivere sul forum da iPhone e un casino compare e scompare tastiera si inceppa
Sarà che mesi fa e'andato a bagno nella ciotola del gatto?
Vado stanno uscendo i ragazzi da spogliatoio piscina .

ciao


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Per tutti comunque il sesso la fa da padrona segno che è un elem imp in una coppia


Me ne sto accorgendo solo ora di quanto sia importante. L'avevo sottovalutato alla grandissima.
Anche la mia ex amante mi diceva che la famiglia è importante, che non c'è solo il sesso, che anche se quello va male c'è ben altro. 
Vero. Ma tolto quello si toglie una fetta enorme dalla torta. Molto più grande di quel che credevo.

Accontentarmi io non ci riesco. Già mi pesa fingere quel poco con mia moglie.
Dividermi in due e fare l'amante, scopare, parlare e stare bene con una e poi cambiare contesto nel cervello e diventare il maritino perfettino.. A me sembra tanto recitare. Invece di vivere la propria vita e essere se stessi è un recitare. Si rischia poi di recitare fuori e dentro casa e di non sapere più quale dei due siamo in realtà, probabilmente nessuno dei due.
Invece di essere se stessi ci si allontana ancora di più.

Boh.. magari mi sfugge qualcosa.


----------



## feather (3 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Vado stanno uscendo i ragazzi da spogliatoio piscina .
> 
> ciao


Si vado anch'io, sono in ufficio e sono le 3 di notte passate, alle 9 in punto devo essere qua di nuovo... :-((

Che palle.
Ma almeno di notte di lavora tranquilli.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si è vero. Ho usato il termine 'bisogno'. Che comunque non implica un diritto.
> Il fatto che io abbia bisogno di qualcosa per essere felice non implica che questa cosa sia mio diritto averla.
> E sicuramente posso vivere senza, lo sto facendo da sempre, posso continuare. Ma manca e mancherà sempre. Il sapore manca e mancherà. Che poi, come disse il Dr House, l'ossigeno sia più importante siamo d'accordo.
> Quindi la tua opinione è che *non avendo i numeri per un rapporto di quel genere è meglio mi rassegni *e tiri la carretta?
> ...


Hai capito male.
Primo non c'entra nulla avere no i numeri. Nulla è meritocratico, figuriamoci l'amore!
Non devi rassegnarti a non averlo. Devi rassegnarti a non averlo con la tua ex amante e a non averlo trovato nel tuo matrimonio e metterti in condizioni per poterlo vivere, se arriverà.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath ha rragione in vuole essere Ronaldo ne Obama ( che gran Figo tra altro)
> 
> vuoke una roba che tutti vorremmo dai
> poi che sia difficile averlo con un compagno con il quale condividi bollette mutuo rotture di parenti e aassodato anche io con mio amante sento passione comprensione tutto a mIlle ma poi  mi chiedo come e ' che tutti con amante e pochi se non zero con partner ufficiale ?
> ...


Saggia domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A parte che dovresti davvero fare amicizia con la tastiera dell'iPhone...
> Secondo me, spesso, ma no sempre, si trova l'amante perché a casa manca qualcosa di importante.
> Lo si trova nel amante. Poi si, come dici tu può essere un abbaglio. O magari no.
> Quello che voglio dire è che non c'è modo di dirlo con certezza a prescindere, puoi vivere la relazione fino in fondo con il rischio che si, hai fatto un'altra cazzata. Oppure rimanere con dubbio e tenerti quello che hai. Lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova?
> ...


Se sei a pane e acqua anche Mc Donald's ti sembra un ristorante.
Il pane e acqua può essere mancanza di sesso, emozioni, sogno, gratificazioni.
Il problema è vedere se anche il panino con l'hamburger risulterebbe quel che è se lo si mangiasse tutti i giorni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Comunque si certe cose non le controlli
> civriesci qnd ci tieni meno o dopo sonore batoste e porte in faccia
> Chiara x te forse era stato così no un amante stronzo e poi la tua rinascita
> qui feath x end mollato non mi pare lei non l abbia fatto sognare e abbia lesinato nell essere carina e lui si è illuso come avrebbe fatto chiunque e poi non ci si capacità di una retromarcia ccosì sarebbe successo a chiunque lui reagisce ma soffre non puoi comandare cosa senti dentro
> ...



buona idea :smile:


----------



## feather (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai capito male.
> Primo non c'entra nulla avere no i numeri. Nulla è meritocratico, figuriamoci l'amore!
> Non devi rassegnarti a non averlo. Devi rassegnarti a non averlo con la tua ex amante e a non averlo trovato nel tuo matrimonio e metterti in condizioni per poterlo vivere, se arriverà.


Sul fatto che la vita non sia meritocratica ci sarebbe molto da dire. In breve: non sono d'accordo.

Tornando al topic che mi ossessiona, razionalmente lo so che non lo avrò con lei, e neppure con mia moglie.
Ma se nel primo caso la ferita ancora brucia e non ho ancora capito PERCHÉ è andata come è andata. E per me è indispensabile avere una spiegazione chiara e convincente. Ma comincio a pensare che non la avrò mai.

Con mia moglie invece sono ancora qui ad aspettare e vedere se lei un giorno si stuferà e riuscirà a lasciarmi serenamente e senza strappi. O se invece sia possibile per me 'tirare la carretta' e farmene una ragione. Non sarei ne il primo ne l'ultimo a fare così.. Chiara non cerca più di completarsi con un uomo, rosa mi sembra presa da altro e anche lei non mi pare disperata nel cercare di avere un uomo al fianco. Perché non potrebbe essere lo stesso per me?
Magari passata la botta, mi assesto e finisco a fare come Lothar.

Che arriverà... mi piacerebbe, ne ho 'bisogno' come ho detto ma anche qui, la mia parte razionale mi spiega bene che le probabilità sono pressoché zero, e aggravate dalla mia stessa immaturità affettiva.
So che non lo avrò mai, ma non riesco a smettere di sperarci.
Brutta roba, eh..?


----------



## feather (4 Dicembre 2013)

Quando penso a come è andata con la mia ex amante mi viene in mente questa canzone

[video=youtube;NGzlMD4KM04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGzlMD4KM04[/video]

dovrei cantarla io, le parole sono adattissime!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sul fatto che la vita non sia meritocratica ci sarebbe molto da dire. In breve: non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Tornando al topic che mi ossessiona, razionalmente lo so che non lo avrò con lei, e neppure con mia moglie.
> Ma se nel primo caso la ferita ancora brucia e non ho ancora capito PERCHÉ è andata come è andata. E per me è indispensabile avere una spiegazione chiara e convincente. Ma comincio a pensare che non la avrò mai.
> ...


Non credo, partite da presupposti totalmente diversi, secondo me. Non è un giudizio di merito su nessuna delle due situazioni... che però sono, per come la vedo io, totalmente diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sul fatto che la vita non sia meritocratica ci sarebbe molto da dire. In breve: non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Tornando al topic che mi ossessiona, razionalmente lo so che non lo avrò con lei, e neppure con mia moglie.
> Ma se nel primo caso la ferita ancora brucia e non ho ancora capito PERCHÉ è andata come è andata. E per me è indispensabile avere una spiegazione chiara e convincente. Ma comincio a pensare che non la avrò mai.
> ...


Contento tu.
Avvertimi se ti metti in quest'ottica.
Risparmio i tasti e le dita e i due neuroni.


----------



## feather (4 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A tutti piacerebbe essere Springsteen o Cristiano Ronaldo, almeno per una volta prima di morire.
> Per me è uguale.


----------



## Leda (4 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 7897



:rotfl::rotfl:

Carina!


----------



## Carola (4 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Carina!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 7897


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

Feather, scusa la franchezza.
Hai un culo della madonna che tua moglie stia ancora con te, e non ti butti fuori di casa chiedendoti gli alimenti, per giunta tua moglie è pure una bella donna... e tu sbavi dietro a una stronza qualsiasi che tradisce il marito e non sa cosa fare della sua vita?
Cerca di avere un soprassalto di maturità. Sei un padre, ora. Hai un ruolo importante.
E' come se tu avessi una BMW 330 nuova e sbavassi dietro a una Alfa Mito usata.
Goditi quello che hai, e cerca di trovare uno stimolo per farlo ed essere felice con te stesso.
Rendi il tuo rapporto più intrigante, in qualche maniera. 
Oppure cerca di migliorarti e trovati un hobby che ti gratifichi.
Ma lascia perdere i sogni prima che diventino incubi.
L'età per scrivere poesie senza essere un poeta di successo finisce con l'adolescenza.
Dopo, si diventa ridicoli e un pochino irresponsabili.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Feather, scusa la franchezza.
> Hai un culo della madonna che tua moglie stia ancora con te, e non ti butti fuori di casa chiedendoti gli alimenti, per giunta tua moglie è pure una bella donna... e tu sbavi dietro a una stronza qualsiasi che tradisce il marito e non sa cosa fare della sua vita?
> Cerca di avere un soprassalto di maturità.
> E' come se tu avessi una BMW 330 nuova e sbavassi dietro a una Alfa Mito usata.
> ...


Caro danny,ma gli uomini mica sono tutti come te sai?Ci sono uomini che si coinvolgono per una donna con una bella testa senza pensare se sia una mito usata o una 330,amano e vogliono quella donna e basta.Le donne non sono macchine,ci sono  uomini che della convenienza se ne fregano...e per fortuna.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

Altra cosa... tua moglie... si sta tenendo tutto dentro.
Se continui così a non accorgerti di lei, sarà lei a sua volta a metterti le corna... o a lasciarti per un altro anche se ora accetta tutto... in silenzio.
Allora... forse ti accorgerai dell'errore che stai commettendo.
Vuoi un'amante?
L'ultima cosa che devi fare è metterlo sullo stesso piano della moglie.
Confrontarlo con lei.
L'amante è un'altra cosa.
Ovvio che ti dia più emozioni... che accidenti si prendono gli amanti se non per quello?
Di una moglie in pantofole ne abbiamo già una... ma ci vogliono anche  i tacchi a spillo, no?
Ma con i tacchi a spillo non puoi camminare ovunque... e neppure guidare...
Ma innamorarsi dell'amante vagheggiandolo come moglie... questo, no. 
C'è un bimbo di mezzo. Sei papà.
Non hai più 20 anni.
Il tempo delle mele è finito.
Devi cominciare a rendertene conto.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro danny,ma gli uomini mica sono tutti come te sai?Ci sono uomini che si coinvolgono per una donna con una bella testa senza pensare se sia una mito usata o una 330,amano e vogliono quella donna e basta.Le donne non sono macchine,ci sono  uomini che della convenienza se ne fregano...e per fortuna.



... ci sono uomini e donne che se ne fregano.
E basta.
Poi pretendono il welfare e l'assistenza a 70 anni dopo vari divorzi e decine di storie e qualche figlio dimenticato in giro, rimasti soli e senza soldi.
Ma un minimo di responsabilità verso gli altri la vogliamo ammettere?
O dobbiamo mettere sempre in primo piano solo l'"io" con tute le variabili umorali che offre questo pronome?
Mica ti capita per caso  di sposarti e di diventare genitore...
Uno sceglie di essere marito, di diventare padre.
E quando sceglie si assume poi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, senza rovinare la vita degli altri per i suoi dubbi o 
inseguendo dei sogni o delle illusioni.


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> *Caro danny,ma gli uomini mica sono tutti come te sai?*Ci sono uomini che si coinvolgono per una donna con una bella testa senza pensare se sia una mito usata o una 330,amano e vogliono quella donna e basta.Le donne non sono macchine,ci sono  uomini che della convenienza se ne fregano...e per fortuna.


Chiarissimo Professore Oscuro dopo lunghi giorni in biblioteca e approfonditi consulti ho iniziato a redigere una tesi di dottorato in cui divido gli uomini "traditi" in due categorie. Il differenziale trae origine da un aspetto forse troppo poco considerato e che troppo spesso viene travisato in "convenienza" cioè la prole. In estrema sintesi tra tutti i soggetti oggetto di analisi hanno mostrato maggiore disponibilità ad attuare pratiche definitive (con tutte le conseguenze del caso) coloro che non avevano discendenza. Caso diverso per le donne "tradite" ma la tesi di dottorato (che doveva redigere la Dott.ssa Chiara) è ancora in fase di elaborazione ....


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> ... ci sono uomini e donne che se ne fregano.
> E basta.
> Poi pretendono il welfare e l'assistenza a 70 anni dopo vari divorzi e decine di storie e qualche figlio dimenticato in giro.
> Ma un minimo di responsabilità verso gli altri la vogliamo ammettere?
> O dobbiamo mettere sempre in primo piano solo l'"io"?


Ma che discorso è?ci sono uomini che ammazzano quindi?La responsabilità mal si coniuga con la convenienza,e molti uomini si nascondo dietro la responsabilità per nascondere la propria indecisione....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> ... ci sono uomini e donne che se ne fregano.
> E basta.
> Poi pretendono il welfare e l'assistenza a 70 anni dopo vari divorzi e decine di storie e qualche figlio dimenticato in giro.
> Ma un minimo di responsabilità verso gli altri la vogliamo ammettere?
> O dobbiamo mettere sempre in primo piano solo l'"io"?


la responsabilità verso gli altri non viene meno, se operiamo comunque responsabilmente.
E quando una coppia non è più una coppia spesso significa che ci sono due persone sole che vivono prigioniere di un vincolo.
E alla solitudine e alla prigionia di solito si tende a fuggire, per istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Chiarissimo Professore Oscuro dopo lunghi giorni in biblioteca e approfonditi consulti ho iniziato a redigere una tesi di dottorato in cui divido gli uomini "traditi" in due categorie. Il differenziale trae origine da un aspetto forse troppo poco considerato e che troppo spesso viene travisato in "convenienza" cioè la prole. In estrema sintesi tra tutti i soggetti oggetto di analisi hanno mostrato maggiore disponibilità ad attuare pratiche definitive (con tutte le conseguenze del caso) coloro che non avevano discendenza. Caso diverso per le donne "tradite" ma la tesi di dottorato (che doveva redigere la Dott.ssa Chiara) è ancora in fase di elaborazione ....


Permetti? siamo così sicuri che sia per il bene della prole?o la prole sia un grosso alibi per continuare ad avere quello che non si vuole perdere?Siamo sicuri che un figlio cresca meglio a vedere due genitori che si riempono di corna dentro casa?sicuri?


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti? siamo così sicuri che sia per il bene della prole?o la prole sia un grosso alibi per continuare ad avere quello che non si vuole perdere?Siamo sicuri che un figlio cresca meglio a vedere due genitori che si riempono di corna dentro casa?sicuri?


Più che un grosso alibi io lo chiamerei un grosso deterrente a fare dei passi pesanti .... vedi in mancanza dei figli non ci sarebbero grossi dubbi certo è che in presenza le cose si complicano di molto e dato che dal punto di vista giuridico (tanto si va a finire sempre li) il miglior padre è considerato peggio della peggiore madre ... la situazione va in stallo.
Purtroppo o per fortuna la defezione non è considerato reato .... indi


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la responsabilità verso gli altri non viene meno, se operiamo comunque responsabilmente.
> E quando una coppia non è più una coppia spesso significa che ci sono due persone sole che vivono prigioniere di un vincolo.
> E alla solitudine e alla prigionia di solito si tende a fuggire, per istinto di sopravvivenza.


Io guardo al mio caso.
Noi eravamo e siamo una coppia.
Tutto in comune dalla casa agli amici, alla storia, ai soldi.
In più siamo una famiglia che fino a quest'estate parlava di un secondo figlio.
Un amante è un passatempo che ti concedi per stare bene ma che non deve fare stare male con la persona che sta con te e condivide la tua vita con te.
Un amante te lo porti in motel prendendo ferie, te lo tieni nascosto e ti dai una scadenza quando avrai fatto il carico di ormoni. Ma non lo rapporti in alcun modo con la persona che hai sposato: se lo fai, stai già iniziando a fare una cazzata. Se poi ti fai scoprire, la cazzata diventa tragedia.
Perché poi idealizzare una coppia in maniera così elevata da pretendere che per tutta la vita, invecchiando pure, si mantenga la stessa passione dei primi mesi/anni (quando va bene) di fidanzamento, vuol dire essere rimasti adolescenti nella testa e non esser capaci di assumersi alcuna responsabilità. Perché tutto cambia, e pretendere che rimanga inalterato nel tempo, vuol dire non essere capaci di costruire in profondità qualcosa.
Lo puoi fare, ma allo stesso tempo devi essere consapevole che farai soffrire qualcuno per colpa tua.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Più che un grosso alibi io lo chiamerei un grosso deterrente a fare dei passi pesanti .... vedi in mancanza dei figli non ci sarebbero grossi dubbi certo è che in presenza le cose si complicano di molto e dato che dal punto di vista giuridico (tanto si va a finire sempre li) il miglior padre è considerato peggio della peggiore madre ... la situazione va in stallo.
> Purtroppo o per fortuna la defezione non è considerato reato .... indi


Si e no,però vorrei che mi venisse spiegato perchè non è un grosso deterrente per fare delle grosse cazzate.Il caso di Danny è emblematico,perchè la moglie non si è fatta tutti sti scrupoli con una bimba dentro casa?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Più che un grosso alibi io lo chiamerei un grosso deterrente a fare dei passi pesanti .... vedi in mancanza dei figli non ci sarebbero grossi dubbi certo è che in presenza le cose si complicano di molto e dato che dal punto di vista giuridico (tanto si va a finire sempre li) il miglior padre è considerato peggio della peggiore madre ... la situazione va in stallo.
> Purtroppo o per fortuna la defezione non è considerato reato .... indi


Diciamo le cose come stanno.
Hai una moglie, una casa, un figlio, un reddito, un auto, tv e mobili.
Il giorno dopo non hai più una casa, il figlio lo vedi poco o niente e magari male, il reddito ti viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fai a mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fai te li devi ricomprare.
Quindi, la responsabilità in una coppia è forte da parte di entrambi, quando ci si sposa e si fanno figli.
E massima per l'uomo, al quale in nessun caso vengono mai affidati i figli.
Mogli e mariti se tradiscono lo devono fare evitando il più possibile di arrivare a questa conclusione.
Se proprio devono, si intende.
Ma soprattutto i mariti corrono un rischio enorme e devono esserne consapevoli. Vale la pena per un'amante come quella di Leather?


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e no,però vorrei che mi venisse spiegato perchè non è un grosso deterrente per fare delle grosse cazzate.Il caso di Danny è emblematico,perchè la moglie non si è fatta tutti sti scrupoli con una bimba dentro casa?


Bella questa :risata::risata::risata:. Perchè? Perchè quando si è infoiati ti parte l'embolo (o l'ammmmore o quel che caxxo è) e ragioni con il ..... o con la .... dall'altra parte chi subisce l'infoiamento deve ragionare con la testa (con la presenza di scomode appendici cornee peraltro).... sempre e comunque avendo una responsabilità doppia sulle spalle nei confronti dei figli. La sua responsabilità di genitore e del/la rintronato/a che è partito di melone .... che al momento è un altre faccende affaccendato  e che dei figli al momento non è proprio interessato o cmq non sono in cima ai pensieri


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Io guardo al mio caso.
> Noi eravamo e siamo una coppia.
> Tutto in comune dalla casa agli amici, alla storia, ai soldi.
> In più siamo una famiglia che fino a quest'estate parlava di un secondo figlio.
> ...


Tu hai un concetto di famiglia stomachevole.Le persone cambiano,la vita cambia, si può cambiare insieme continuando a volersi bene e a rispettarsi.Per me gli adolescenti siete voi due,tua moglie che amoreggia con il collega,avendo pure la faccia tosta di venirti a chiedere il permesso di frequentarlo,e tu che stai li a pavoneggiarti invece di avere una reazione consona, pensando a quello che ti conveniva fare.E non contento ti stai pure costruendo un bel castello di sabbia per convincerti che è giusto così...!Se ti fa star bene contento per te,se prendersi le responsabilità significa agire come voi due sono orgoglioso di essere un irresponsabile cronico!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Bella questa :risata::risata::risata:. Perchè? Perchè quando si è infoiati ti parte l'embolo (o l'ammmmore o quel che caxxo è) e ragioni con il ..... o con la .... dall'altra parte chi subisce l'infoiamento deve ragionare con la testa (con la presenza di scomode appendici cornee peraltro).... sempre e comunque avendo una responsabilità doppia sulle spalle nei confronti dei figli. La sua responsabilità di genitore e del/la rintronato/a che è partito di melone .... che al momento è un altre faccende affaccendato  e che dei figli al momento non è proprio interessato o cmq non sono in cima ai pensieri


A...non solo cornuto ma anche ragionare per la moglie che prende mitragliate di cazzo a stantuffo?Sai wolf,credo che tu abbia ragione,ma non sono disposto a ragionare in questi termini.:up:


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo le cose come stanno.
> Hai una moglie, una casa, un figlio, un reddito, un auto, tv e mobili.
> Il giorno dopo non hai più una casa, il figlio lo vedi poco o niente e magari male, il reddito ti viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fai a mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fai te li devi ricomprare.
> Quindi, la responsabilità in una coppia è forte da parte di entrambi, quando ci si sposa e si fanno figli.
> ...


Per amore di verità:
Hai una moglie, una casa, un figlio, un reddito, un auto, tv e mobili ecc.
1 - l'uomo tradisce ..... il giorno dopo l'uomo non ha più una casa, il figlio lo vede poco o niente e  magari male, il reddito gli viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fa a  mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fa se li deve ricomprare;
2 - la donna tradisce ..... il giorno dopo l'uomo non ha più una casa, il figlio lo vede poco o niente e  magari male, il reddito gli viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fa a  mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fa se li deve ricomprare.
Non vi sembra insensato .... certo c'è la storiella dell'affidamento condiviso .... e 'sti cazzi lo vogliamo dire???


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Per amore di verità:
> Hai una moglie, una casa, un figlio, un reddito, un auto, tv e mobili ecc.
> 1 - l'uomo tradisce ..... il giorno dopo l'uomo non ha più una casa, il figlio lo vede poco o niente e  magari male, il reddito gli viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fa a  mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fa se li deve ricomprare;
> 2 - la donna tradisce ..... il giorno dopo l'uomo non ha più una casa, il figlio lo vede poco o niente e  magari male, il reddito gli viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fa a  mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fa se li deve ricomprare.
> Non vi sembra insensato .... certo c'è la storiella dell'affidamento condiviso .... e 'sti cazzi lo vogliamo dire???


3 - Ti tieni le corna come danny e vai avanti...così mantieni la casa,tv mobili e perdi la tua dignità di uomo,che bello!


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A...non solo cornuto ma anche ragionare per la moglie che prende mitragliate di cazzo a stantuffo?Sai wolf,credo che tu abbia ragione,ma non sono disposto a ragionare in questi termini.:up:


Esatto oscù pure con lo stantuffo :risata::risata::risata:.... ma tranquillo si fà per parlare .... solo per parlare


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Esatto oscù pure con lo stantuffo :risata::risata::risata:.... ma tranquillo si fà per parlare .... solo per parlare


A 42 anni sono ancora un fottuto idealista....dici che cambierò?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 - Ti tieni le corna come danny e vai avanti...così mantieni la casa,tv mobili e perdi la tua dignità di uomo,che bello!


pero io non ci vedo nulla di poco dignitoso in questo.....alla fine noi (io e te per esempio) non sappiamo bene  (anxi io pure meno se guardi il background) cosa si prova ad avere una famiglia tutta tua....
non sai mai oscuro....
che ne sai magari un giorno capita a noi...e ci ritroviamo a fare le stesse cose...
non dicevamo qualche DDD fa che la famiglia e' quanto di piu prezioso si ha?
non penso che ci riferissimo tutti a mamma e papa fratelli e sorelle.....
forse e' una cosa che per esser capita va vissuta....
pensa che forse solo l idea di non vedere i tuoi figli tutti giorni forse e' lacerante.....passi pure soipra alle magagne di tua moglie per evitare questo....
non lo so, sto solo ipotizzando....


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per amore di verità:
> Hai una moglie, una casa, un figlio, un reddito, un auto, tv e mobili ecc.
> 1 - l'uomo tradisce ..... il giorno dopo l'uomo non ha più una casa, il figlio lo vede poco o niente e  magari male, il reddito gli viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fa a  mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fa se li deve ricomprare;
> 2 - la donna tradisce ..... il giorno dopo l'uomo non ha più una casa, il figlio lo vede poco o niente e  magari male, il reddito gli viene decurtato, l'auto non ce la fa a  mantenerla, tv e mobili se ce la fa se li deve ricomprare.
> Non vi sembra insensato .... certo c'è la storiella dell'affidamento condiviso .... e 'sti cazzi lo vogliamo dire???



Assolutamente insensato. Sono d'accordo.
Più che altro perché comunque deresponsabilizza un coniuge.
Ho visto una famiglia di conoscenti.
Due figli.
Arriva un terzo, ma è dell'amante.
Il marito resta nella casa comune per un po'.
Poi subentra l'amante e il marito torna dai genitori.
Dopo un altro po' arriva un altro, e un quarto figlio.
E pure l'amante cede il posto.
OK, lei ha un cervello da bimba di 7 anni e gli amanti pure.
Ma... perché deve pagare soprattutto il marito (lasciando da parte quei poveracci dei figli, per un momento)?
Si venda la casa e si faccia a mezzo, no?


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro danny,ma gli uomini mica sono tutti come te sai?Ci sono uomini che si coinvolgono per una donna con una bella testa senza pensare se sia una mito usata o una 330,amano e vogliono quella donna e basta.Le donne non sono macchine,ci sono  uomini che della convenienza se ne fregano...e per fortuna.


:up::up::up:


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 - Ti tieni le corna come danny e vai avanti...così mantieni la casa,tv mobili e perdi la tua dignità di uomo,che bello!


3bis - Arrivi per assurdo a pensare che piuttosto che andare in mezzo ad una strada completamente da solo che so a 50 anni (ma anche prima o anche dopo poco importa) puoi tranquillamente fregartene della dignità (peraltro già andata da illo tempore) di uomo


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A...Sai wolf,credo che tu abbia ragione,ma non sono disposto a ragionare in questi termini.:up:


Non ragionaci, ma è così, anche se non ti piace.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> pero io non ci vedo nulla di poco dignitoso in questo.....alla fine noi (io e te per esempio) non sappiamo bene  (anxi io pure meno se guardi il background) cosa si prova ad avere una famiglia tutta tua....
> non sai mai oscuro....
> che ne sai magari un giorno capita a noi...e ci ritroviamo a fare le stesse cose...
> non dicevamo qualche DDD fa che la famiglia e' quanto di piu prezioso si ha?
> ...


Ma io voglio guardare negli occhi mio figlio,non voglio rendermi connivente e colluso con le porcate che combina mia moglie....!Un figlio che viene a scoprire che la madre scopava fuori ed il padre stava zitto per non perdere casa..che idea si fa?No mi spiace...non è per me!


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> p
> pensa che forse solo l idea di non vedere i tuoi figli tutti giorni forse e' lacerante.....passi pure soipra alle magagne di tua moglie per evitare questo....
> non lo so, sto solo ipotizzando....


Lacerante, direi anche di più.
E' distruttivo. E sapere che sarà così per tutta la vita.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Non ragionaci, ma è così, anche se non ti piace.


é così per te te bello mio....ho amici che sono usciti fuori casa e girano a testa alta.E cazzo!


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 42 anni sono ancora un fottuto idealista....dici che cambierò?


Cambi cambi .... al primo vagito tranquillo che da idealista divieni realista .... oppure, se le cose vanno come spero che non ti vadano mai, esplodi


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io voglio guardare negli occhi mio figlio,non voglio rendermi connivente e colluso con le porcate che combina mia moglie....!Un figlio che viene a scoprire che la madre scopava fuori ed il padre stava zitto per non perdere casa..che idea si fa?No mi spiace...non è per me!


lascia perdere questo...non c entra....
io ti sto dicendo che per un padre come per una madre, non deve essere affatto facile l idea di non vedere i tuoi figli, toccarli, metterli a letto abbracciarli tutto il giorno....
tua moglie a quel punto non e' piu cosa tua (come non lo e' mai stata, se vogliamo dire che le persone non sono proprieta...mettici pure qualcun altro se l e' strombazzata)....
i figli invece sono tuoi, cose tue, li hai creati te...come fai a mettere la dignita prima di loro....
i figli non sanno della madre se il padre o la madre styessa non dicono nulla....
due genitori, secondo me, anche se traditori, possono insegnare davvero tante cose positive ai figli....e qui ne hai di esempi....


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> 3bis - Arrivi per assurdo a pensare che piuttosto che andare in mezzo ad una strada completamente da solo che so a 50 anni (ma anche prima o anche dopo poco importa) puoi tranquillamente fregartene della dignità (peraltro già andata da illo tempore) di uomo


La dignità e l'amor proprio sono quello che nessuna persona può portarmi via!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Cambi cambi .... al primo vagito tranquillo che da idealista divieni realista .... oppure, se le cose vanno come spero che non ti vadano mai, esplodi


Quindi chi decide di non tenersi le corna?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> 3bis - Arrivi per assurdo a pensare che piuttosto che andare in mezzo ad una strada completamente da solo che so a 50 anni (ma anche prima o anche dopo poco importa) puoi tranquillamente fregartene della dignità (peraltro già andata da illo tempore) di uomo


Con la dignità ci fai poco, in una stanza in affitto, senza la moglie che comunque ti piaceva e senza poter mettere a letto tua figlia, che era una delle tue ragioni di vita.
La dignità può servire quando mangi, scopi, hai la salute e i soldi.
Quando sei allettato caghi pure nella padella di un letto di ospedale, pur di toglierti il mal di pancia, e pisci in una padella o con un catetere che ti infila un'infermiera.
A 20 anni non sospetterai mai che ti capiterà di farlo a 70, o anche prima, se ti capita un incidente o una malattia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> lascia perdere questo...non c entra....
> io ti sto dicendo che per un padre come per una madre, non deve essere affatto facile l idea di non vedere i tuoi figli, toccarli, metterli a letto abbracciarli tutto il giorno....
> tua moglie a quel punto non e' piu cosa tua (come non lo e' mai stata, se vogliamo dire che le persone non sono proprieta...mettici pure qualcun altro se l e' strombazzata)....
> i figli invece sono tuoi, cose tue, li hai creati te...come fai a mettere la dignita prima di loro....
> ...


Quindi?mi tengo una moglie zoccola dentro casa?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *Con la dignità ci fai poco, *in una stanza in affitto, senza la moglie che comunque ti piaceva e senza poter mettere a letto tua figlia, che era una delle tue ragioni di vita.
> La dignità può servire quando mangi, scopi, hai la salute e i soldi.
> Quando sei allettato caghi pure nella padella di un letto di ospedale, pur di toglierti il mal di pancia.
> A 20 anni non sospetterai mai che ti capiterà di farlo a 70, o anche prima, se ti capita un incidente o una malattia.


pur condividendo il senso delle tue parole rimango dell'idea che con la dignità ci fai tanto.c'è solo da intendersi poi cosa includiamo nella mancanza della stessa


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Appunto*



danny ha detto:


> Con la dignità ci fai poco, in una stanza in affitto, senza la moglie che comunque ti piaceva e senza poter mettere a letto tua figlia, che era una delle tue ragioni di vita.
> La dignità può servire quando mangi, scopi, hai la salute e i soldi.
> Quando sei allettato caghi pure nella padella di un letto di ospedale, pur di toglierti il mal di pancia, e pisci in una padella o con un catetere che ti infila un'infermiera.
> A 20 anni non sospetterai mai che ti capiterà di farlo a 70, o anche prima, se ti capita un incidente o una malattia.


Bravo e dato che non sono allettato caro mio....tu hai incominciato adesso,io spero il più tardi possibile!


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?mi tengo una moglie zoccola dentro casa?



No, puoi sempre uscirne e pagare gli alimenti e trovarti un'altra casa.
Sempre se hai i soldi.
Glielo vogliamo dire questo a Leather, prima o poi, che questo rischio ce l'ha?
E che se adesso piange per una bella patata, domani piangerà per qualcosa d'altro che ha perso?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo e dato che non sono allettato caro mio....tu hai incominciato adesso,io spero il più tardi possibile!



Cosa ne sai di non esserlo già...
Le vere traditrici sono le più brave a nasconderlo.
Le altre sono tutte dilettanti.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?mi tengo una moglie zoccola dentro casa?


no affatto...a quel punto valuti quale sia la migliore delle ipotesi...
non sto dicendo che quella di danny sia la migliore....
e' che queste cose non andrebbero fatte con i figli piccoli di mezzo....
i piccoli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori a tempo pieno o semipieno....
non ci si puo mettere nella condizione di dover rinucniare o l uno o l altro.....e il perdono non e' sempre cosi scontato...
non so quali strade si possono prendere pero non mi sentirei manco di dire che lascio i figli e me ne vado per un discorso di dignita....
quella se ce l ahi non te l a toglie ne tua moglie scopando in giro, ne tu stesso restando accanto ai tuoi figli....
sei anche un padre oltre che uomo...devi affrontare la cosa sotto tutti e due i punti di vista...non solo come mariuto tradito....


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lascia perdere questo...non c entra....
> io ti sto dicendo che per un padre come per una madre, non deve essere affatto facile l idea di non vedere i tuoi figli, toccarli, metterli a letto abbracciarli tutto il giorno....
> tua moglie a quel punto non e' piu cosa tua (come non lo e' mai stata, se vogliamo dire che le persone non sono proprieta...mettici pure qualcun altro se l e' strombazzata)....
> i figli invece sono tuoi, cose tue, li hai creati te...come fai a mettere la dignita prima di loro....
> ...


:up:


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La dignità e l'amor proprio sono quello che nessuna persona può portarmi via!


Difatti ma se va, *come ripeto non voglio che vada per nessuno*, saranno le uniche cose che ti rimarranno .... e forse a 90 anni potresti pure dire che quello stronzone di wolf aveva ragione :smile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Cosa ne sai di non esserlo già...
> Le vere traditrici sono le più brave a nasconderlo.
> Le altre sono tutte dilettanti.


Appunto tu ne sei consapevole e hai abbassato la testa,io potrei esserlo,ma fin quando non so....mi tengo ben stretto il mio amor proprio.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto tu ne sei consapevole e hai abbassato la testa,io potrei esserlo,ma fin quando non so....mi tengo ben stretto il mio amor proprio.


cosa ben diversa dalla dignità


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Con la dignità ci fai poco, in una stanza in affitto, senza la moglie che comunque ti piaceva e senza poter mettere a letto tua figlia, che era una delle tue ragioni di vita.
> La dignità può servire quando mangi, scopi, hai la salute e i soldi.
> Quando sei allettato caghi pure nella padella di un letto di ospedale, pur di toglierti il mal di pancia, e pisci in una padella o con un catetere che ti infila un'infermiera.
> A 20 anni non sospetterai mai che ti capiterà di farlo a 70, o anche prima, se ti capita un incidente o una malattia.



Sono propensa a pensare che c'è gente che sta ancora troppo 
bene...
convordo con te...


----------



## danielacala (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La dignità e l'amor proprio sono quello che nessuna persona può portarmi via!


quanta saggezza:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e no,però vorrei che mi venisse spiegato perchè non è un grosso deterrente per fare delle grosse cazzate.Il caso di Danny è emblematico,perchè la moglie non si è fatta tutti sti scrupoli con una bimba dentro casa?


semplice,gia'il fatto che benche'scoperta,Danny non abbia fatto niente di niente,l'autorizza a continuare.Se avesse le palle,senza offesa eh Danny...l'avrebbe gia'sistemata...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*E*



lothar57 ha detto:


> semplice,gia'il fatto che benche'scoperta,Danny non abbia fatto niente di niente,l'autorizza a continuare.Se avesse le palle,senza offesa eh Danny...l'avrebbe gia'sistemata...


E ma  lui dice che non ha le palle per le figlia.....!


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> semplice,gia'il fatto che benche'scoperta,Danny non abbia fatto niente di niente,l'autorizza a continuare.Se avesse le palle,senza offesa eh Danny...l'avrebbe gia'sistemata...



Avere le palle è un concetto relativo.
Per me le si hanno quando si sanno prendere decisioni anche scomode ma che comportano il minor danno possibile per noi e gli altri senza farsi dominare dalle emozioni.
Leather, per esempio, - scusami il giudizio - non ha le palle, perché si fa male da solo, rischia di farsi male ancora di più, e far male al figlio e alla moglie. Scusami Leather, ma questo va detto per il tuo bene.
l'amante pure, perché non ha il coraggio di fare una scelta definitiva
sua moglie le ha, perché accetta di buon grado l'evoluzione/involuzione di Leather, è razionale e probabilmente si è già data una scadenza dopo la quale sarà lei a mettere Leather con le spalle al muro
mia moglie non ha avuto le palle per nascondere bene la storia e non farmi/si male
l'amante di mia moglie invece le palle le ha avute, ha nascosto bene il tutto e si è defilato quando necessario

Un marito che prende e se ne va al primo tradimento con la moglie senza tentare nulla non è un marito con le palle, è un pirla, perché come ha detto giustamente Wolf, perde tutto, quindi fa male a sè stesso, alla figlia, e quasi sempre pure alla moglie.
Non è consigliabile neppure litigare con la moglie a tal punto da vivere poi male con lei per tutto il resto della vita, o da doversene andare dopo un po' costretti da una situazione invivibile: questo capita il più delle volte, purtroppo, e questo accade ai pirla come ai più intelligenti, perché noi in certe situazioni siamo tutto tranne che razionali.
Lothar57, mi sembra che tu abbia qualche amante, no?
E sai bene quanto deve pesare un'amante nella vita di uno sposato, soprattutto se ha prole, no?
Avere un amante dandole il giusto peso è avere le palle, quindi. Condividi?
E perché la maggior parte dei traditori continua a costruirsi castelli in aria?
Ci sono potenzialmente migliaia di soggetti del sesso opposto con cui scopare e avere una storia, ma uno solo è il genitore dei tuoi figli.
Questa è una cosa da tenere in conto. Un amante è solo uno dei tanti che ci potremmo e vorremmo scopare.
Diamogli il giusto peso.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*si*



danny ha detto:


> Avere le palle è un concetto relativo.
> Per me le si hanno quando si sanno prendere decisioni anche scomode ma che comportano il minor danno possibile per noi e gli altri senza farsi dominare dalle emozioni.
> Leather, per esempio, - scusami il giudizio - non ha le palle, perché si fa male da solo, rischia di farsi male ancora di più, e far male al figlio e alla moglie. Scusami Leather, ma questo va detto per il tuo bene.
> l'amante pure, perché non ha il coraggio di fare una scelta definitiva
> ...


Il giusto peso non è il tuo...!


----------



## Leda (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Avere le palle è un concetto relativo.
> Per me le si hanno quando si sanno prendere decisioni anche scomode ma che comportano il minor danno possibile per noi e gli altri senza farsi dominare dalle emozioni.
> Leather, per esempio, - scusami il giudizio - non ha le palle, perché si fa male da solo, rischia di farsi male ancora di più, e far male al figlio e alla moglie. Scusami Leather, ma questo va detto per il tuo bene.
> l'amante pure, perché non ha il coraggio di fare una scelta definitiva
> ...


Danny, non lo dico per offenderti: mi mette di cattivo umore leggerti.
Non entro nel merito di cosa significhi avere le palle, anche perchè, per come la vedo io, avere le palle significa riuscire ad affrontare quello che è più difficile per sé, e visto che, come individui, abbiamo vulnerabilità e punti di forza differenti, non necessariamente ciò che è duro e impegnativo per me sarà ciò che mette in difficoltà te e viceversa, dunque non mi permetterei di affermare che tu non hai le palle nè permetterei a te di parlare a me in questi termini, considerato che nessuno dei due sa quali demoni stia affrontando l'altro.
Tu hai fatto un certo tipo di scelta, e suppongo che questa sia congeniale a te e alla tua visione del mondo; è comprensibile che tu la difenda. Spero però che la tua considerazione del valore e dell'importanza delle persone non sia quella che trasuda dalle parole in neretto, perchè a me personalmente s'aggriccia la pelle a leggerle. Una moglie è _qualcosa _di più che una fattrice dei propri eredi e un'amante _qualcosa _di più che un'intercambiabilissimo paio di gambe aperte.

In ultimo: *F*eather, con la F di figa.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Danny, non lo dico per offenderti: mi mette di cattivo umore leggerti.
> Non entro nel merito di cosa significhi avere le palle, anche perchè, per come la vedo io, avere le palle significa riuscire ad affrontare quello che è più difficile per sé, e visto che, come individui, abbiamo vulnerabilità e punti di forza differenti, non necessariamente ciò che è duro e impegnativo per me sarà ciò che mette in difficoltà te e viceversa, dunque non mi permetterei di affermare che tu non hai le palle nè permetterei a te di parlare a me in questi termini, considerato che nessuno dei due sa quali demoni stia affrontando l'altro.
> Tu hai fatto un certo tipo di scelta, e suppongo che questa sia congeniale a te e alla tua visione del mondo; è comprensibile che tu la difenda. Spero però che la tua considerazione del valore e dell'importanza delle persone non sia quella che trasuda dalle parole in neretto, perchè a me personalmente s'aggriccia la pelle a leggerle. Una moglie è _qualcosa _di più che una fattrice dei propri eredi e un'amante _qualcosa _di più che un'intercambiabilissimo paio di gambe aperte.
> 
> In ultimo: *F*eather, con la F di figa.



E un figlio qualcosa di più di un qualsiasi oggetto di carne di qualche kg.
Da padre, che ama anche la madre di mia figlia, posso capire quello che dici.
Ma proprio per amore dei figli è meglio che relativizziamo le nostre pulsioni, in maniera da comprendere le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.
E che di madre dei nostri figli, ovvero quella donna che abbiamo scelto tra tante e amato anche per questo, ce n'è una sola.
E che se idealizziamo un'amante con la quale non abbiamo mai dormito neppure una notte nella nostra vita, e non abbiamo mai passato con lui una notte insonne a cullare un figlio, possiamo solo farci e fare male.
Poi possiamo costruirci tutti i castelli che vogliamo, buttare all'aria di vita di altre persone, etc, ma come dire, facciamolo con cognizione di causa: la potenza degli ormoni la conosco anch'io, come pure tutte le giustificazioni che si possono trovare per un po' di adrenalina.
Di sicuro, però, questo non è amore, come non sono state amore le varie cotte che ho avuto nella mia vita. Sembravano importanti, ora mi sono accorto che non valevano che al momento, me le sono dimenticate tutte. Ma non  dimentico chi mi ha dato una figlia. Quella sarà per tutta la vita.
A proposito di figa: è proprio da lì che ho visto nascere mia figlia in sala parto.
Ci dimentichiamo che in fin dei conti serve anche o forse soprattutto per quello.
E' stata l'esperienza più bella della mia vita. Come è stato bello condividere con mia moglie l'allattamento artificiale, anche notturno, di lei,
quando era piccola.
Queste cose... e altre, rendono la donna che hai al tuo fianco, un po' più speciale delle altre, no?


----------



## eagle (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E un figlio qualcosa di più di un qualsiasi oggetto di carne di qualche kg.
> Da padre, che ama anche la madre di mia figlia, posso capire quello che dici.
> Ma proprio per amore dei figli è meglio che relativizziamo le nostre pulsioni, in maniera da comprendere le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.
> E che di madre dei nostri figli, ovvero quella donna che abbiamo scelto tra tante e amato anche per questo, ce n'è una sola.
> ...


Citando Wolf, è proprio questo che rende i traditori "ladri di tempo e di sogni"


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Citando Wolf, è proprio questo che rende i traditori "ladri di tempo e di sogni"



Un po' sì, anzi decisamente sì. 
Ma è anche la ragione per cui comunque dopo è più facile ritrovarsi, se si vuole.
Fossimo una coppia di 30enni max senza figli sarebbe tutta un'altra storia, tutta la vita davanti, poca storia dietro, tante illusioni dentro e i sogni residui da cullare... si butta via tutto senza troppo pensarci su, ma a 46 anni, già genitori... i conti li fai... e i piedi per terra li tieni, li devi tenere...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Però*



danny ha detto:


> Un po' sì, anzi decisamente sì.
> Ma è anche la ragione per cui comunque dopo è più facile ritrovarsi, se si vuole.
> Fossimo una coppia di 30enni max senza figli sarebbe tutta un'altra storia, tutta la vita davanti, poca storia dietro, tante illusioni dentro e i sogni residui da cullare... si butta via tutto senza troppo pensarci su, ma a 46 anni, genitori... i conti li fai... e i piedi per terra li tieni, li devi tenere...


I non condivido le tue idee ma apprezzo la tenacia con cui le porti avanti!:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Con la dignità ci fai poco, in una stanza in affitto, senza la moglie che comunque ti piaceva e senza poter mettere a letto tua figlia, che era una delle tue ragioni di vita.
> La dignità può servire quando mangi, scopi, hai la salute e i soldi.
> Quando sei allettato caghi pure nella padella di un letto di ospedale, pur di toglierti il mal di pancia, e pisci in una padella o con un catetere che ti infila un'infermiera.
> A 20 anni non sospetterai mai che ti capiterà di farlo a 70, o anche prima, se ti capita un incidente o una malattia.


:quoto:


----------



## Leda (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Un po' sì, anzi decisamente sì.
> Ma è anche la ragione per cui comunque dopo è più facile ritrovarsi, se si vuole.
> Fossimo una coppia di 30enni max senza figli sarebbe tutta un'altra storia, tutta la vita davanti, poca storia dietro, tante illusioni dentro e i sogni residui da cullare... si butta via tutto senza troppo pensarci su, ma a 46 anni, già genitori... i conti li fai... e i piedi per terra li tieni, li devi tenere...





oscuro ha detto:


> I non condivido le tue idee ma apprezzo la tenacia con cui le porti avanti!:up:


Anch'io apprezzo.
Mi resta comunque la sensazione che non sia questione di tenere i piedi per terra, ma solo di portare avanti il mantenimento di quello che Danny desiderava di più e che ha rischiato di perdere. Vedo in questo aver trovato la sua dimensione e volerla difendere ad ogni costo il motivo della sua tenacia, non in altro. Penso che sarebbe un uomo perso senza, o almeno ci si sentirebbe. Mi resta anche il dubbio che la sua visione delle cose e il valore che LUI dà a tutto quello che hanno costruito non sia esattamente condiviso anche dalla moglie, e a proposito di ragionevolezza, non mi pare tanto ragionevole non porsi il dubbio che per lei potrebbe essere diverso.
Ma non voglio gufare


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E un figlio qualcosa di più di un qualsiasi oggetto di carne di qualche kg.
> Da padre, che ama anche la madre di mia figlia, posso capire quello che dici.
> Ma proprio per amore dei figli è meglio che relativizziamo le nostre pulsioni, in maniera da comprendere le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.
> E che di madre dei nostri figli, ovvero quella donna che abbiamo scelto tra tante e amato anche per questo, ce n'è una sola.
> ...


Riquoto commossa


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Leda*



Leda ha detto:


> Anch'io apprezzo.
> Mi resta comunque la sensazione che non sia questione di tenere i piedi per terra, ma solo di portare avanti il mantenimento di quello che Danny desiderava di più e che ha rischiato di perdere. Vedo in questo aver trovato la sua dimensione e volerla difendere ad ogni costo il motivo della sua tenacia, non in altro. Penso che sarebbe un uomo perso senza, o almeno ci si sentirebbe. Mi resta anche il dubbio che la sua visione delle cose e il valore che LUI dà a tutto quello che hanno costruito non sia esattamente condiviso anche dalla moglie, e a proposito di ragionevolezza, non mi pare tanto ragionevole non porsi il dubbio che per lei potrebbe essere diverso.
> Ma non voglio gufare


Sono convinto anche io che si stia facendo in film tutto suo,spero solo che il finale sia a lieto fine!


----------



## Leda (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono convinto anche io che si stia facendo in film tutto suo,spero solo che il finale sia a lieto fine!


----------



## feather (5 Dicembre 2013)

Qui è tardissimo e non mi dilungherò. 
Volevo solo dirti, Danny, che ho molto apprezzato i tuoi interventi qui. 
Anche se in larga parte non li condivido. 
E non perché tu abbia detto minchiate. Ma perché sono poco applicabili al mio caso. 
Tutto quello che dici è vero ma si basa su premesse che forse valgono per te, e te lo auguro di cuore. Ma per me le situazione ha un taglio diverso. 
Domani cerco di spiegarmi meglio..


----------



## feather (5 Dicembre 2013)

E poi si, feather è con la f


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?mi tengo una moglie zoccola dentro casa?


Più che altro se la ami
per quante te ne combina
tu non sarai mai disposto a vedere in lei una miserabile.

Ma sempre e solo la donna che hai sposato
e l'utero che ti ha dato dei figli.

E preferisci combattere con lei in carne ed ossa
per le cose di tutto il giorno

che andar dietro a principi teorici.

Io so che se arrivassi a dire zoccola  amia moglie
in un certo modo e in un certo tono

lei se ne andrebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no affatto...a quel punto valuti quale sia la migliore delle ipotesi...
> non sto dicendo che quella di danny sia la migliore....
> e' che queste cose non andrebbero fatte con i figli piccoli di mezzo....
> i piccoli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori a tempo pieno o semipieno....
> ...


Brava
E mi pare che Danny stia facendo questo.
Vive una vita reale
Non ideale...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa ben diversa dalla dignità


SI.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Avere le palle è un concetto relativo.
> Per me le si hanno quando si sanno prendere decisioni anche scomode ma che comportano il minor danno possibile per noi e gli altri senza farsi dominare dalle emozioni.
> Leather, per esempio, - scusami il giudizio - non ha le palle, perché si fa male da solo, rischia di farsi male ancora di più, e far male al figlio e alla moglie. Scusami Leather, ma questo va detto per il tuo bene.
> l'amante pure, perché non ha il coraggio di fare una scelta definitiva
> ...


Bravo
Infatti secondo me 
Le palle le ha dimostrate Ultimo, o te, o Eagle...
A mio modo di vedere
Chi abbandona sua moglie 
per una storia di corna
Ne ha poche

E sceglie la via sbrigativa...

Occhio signori miei
Perchè a volte il nostro amor proprio
è proprio di ostacolo

e suscita tanto l'ilarità altrui.

Ok io allora per difendere il mio amor proprio
Dato che mi hai fatto uno sgarbo
Ti uccido.

Andrò in galera con il mio amor proprio idetro le sbarre.

Mi piaccia o meno.

E dirò giudici venduti che mi hanno condannato
Ma io ho difeto il mio amor proprio.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il giusto peso non è il tuo...!


E neanche il tuo.
E non diventa giusto
a furia di ribadirlo in mille modi.

Tu vivi la tua vita come cazzo pare a te

lascia la stessa opportunità alle altre persone.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Danny, non lo dico per offenderti: mi mette di cattivo umore leggerti.
> Non entro nel merito di cosa significhi avere le palle, anche perchè, per come la vedo io, avere le palle significa riuscire ad affrontare quello che è più difficile per sé, e visto che, come individui, abbiamo vulnerabilità e punti di forza differenti, non necessariamente ciò che è duro e impegnativo per me sarà ciò che mette in difficoltà te e viceversa, dunque non mi permetterei di affermare che tu non hai le palle nè permetterei a te di parlare a me in questi termini, considerato che nessuno dei due sa quali demoni stia affrontando l'altro.
> Tu hai fatto un certo tipo di scelta, e suppongo che questa sia congeniale a te e alla tua visione del mondo; è comprensibile che tu la difenda. Spero però che la tua considerazione del valore e dell'importanza delle persone non sia quella che trasuda dalle parole in neretto, perchè a me personalmente s'aggriccia la pelle a leggerle. Una moglie è _qualcosa _di più che una fattrice dei propri eredi e un'amante _qualcosa _di più che un'intercambiabilissimo paio di gambe aperte.
> 
> In ultimo: *F*eather, con la F di figa.


Ok...
Tagliamo la testa al toro e alle sue corna.
Sei mai stata tradita?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E un figlio qualcosa di più di un qualsiasi oggetto di carne di qualche kg.
> Da padre, che ama anche la madre di mia figlia, posso capire quello che dici.
> Ma proprio per amore dei figli è meglio che relativizziamo le nostre pulsioni, in maniera da comprendere le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.
> E che di madre dei nostri figli, ovvero quella donna che abbiamo scelto tra tante e amato anche per questo, ce n'è una sola.
> ...


Tu si che hai un cuore grande e generoso...
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Avere le palle è un concetto relativo.
> Per me le si hanno quando si sanno prendere decisioni anche scomode ma che comportano il minor danno possibile per noi e gli altri senza farsi dominare dalle emozioni.
> Leather, per esempio, - scusami il giudizio - non ha le palle, perché si fa male da solo, rischia di farsi male ancora di più, e far male al figlio e alla moglie. Scusami Leather, ma questo va detto per il tuo bene.
> l'amante pure, perché non ha il coraggio di fare una scelta definitiva
> ...



caro Danny,io non ti capisco,da come scrivi si evince che sei un persona colta..come fai a non cogliere il nocciolo scusa?correggimi se sbaglio...tua moglie non e'che ti ha detto''amore,ho fatta una cavolata,scusa,perdonami''.Ha fatto ben di piu'.tra l'altro,mi pare di capire che il''famoso 15''si sia comunque incontrata con il tipo,giusto???anche se a te aveva promesso il contrario....insomma e'pericoloso avere al fianco una simile donna.

La mia ''amica'',non amante,io non l'amo lei neppure,mi pesa come la mia gatta,quando la vedo 2 carezze,poi la mando fuori...castelli in aria?non noi,io dopo il primo bacio le ho detto che non doveva aspettarsi niente.e cosi'e'.
at salut


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Danny,io non ti capisco,da come scrivi si evince che sei un persona colta..come fai a non cogliere il nocciolo scusa?correggimi se sbaglio...tua moglie non e'che ti ha detto''amore,ho fatta una cavolata,scusa,perdonami''.Ha fatto ben di piu'.tra l'altro,mi pare di capire che il''famoso 15''si sia comunque incontrata con il tipo,giusto???anche se a te aveva promesso il contrario....insomma e'pericoloso avere al fianco una simile donna.
> 
> La mia ''amica'',non amante,io non l'amo lei neppure,mi pesa come la mia gatta,quando la vedo 2 carezze,poi la mando fuori...castelli in aria?non noi,io dopo il primo bacio le ho detto che non doveva aspettarsi niente.e cosi'e'.
> at salut


Non lo capisci
perchè tua moglie non ti ha messo le corna
Ma salvati sto post!

Ti aiuterà in quei momenti.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo capisci
> perchè tua moglie non ti ha messo le corna
> Ma salvati sto post!
> 
> Ti aiuterà in quei momenti.



mi gufi eh caprone??gia'che non siamo in un momento stra felice.....non capisco,toccando ferro,non ci manca niente,anzi abbiamo anche troppo.eppure.....non lo so amico,dicono che oltre i 50 si cambi.


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anch'io apprezzo.
> Mi resta comunque la sensazione che non sia questione di tenere i piedi per terra, ma solo di portare avanti il mantenimento di quello che Danny desiderava di più e che ha rischiato di perdere. Vedo in questo aver trovato la sua dimensione e volerla difendere ad ogni costo il motivo della sua tenacia, non in altro. Penso che sarebbe un uomo perso senza, o almeno ci si sentirebbe. Mi resta anche il dubbio che la sua visione delle cose e il valore che LUI dà a tutto quello che hanno costruito non sia esattamente condiviso anche dalla moglie, e a proposito di ragionevolezza, non mi pare tanto ragionevole non porsi il dubbio che per lei potrebbe essere diverso.
> Ma non voglio gufare


Esatto... Lui dice che stanno ricostruendo, ma l'impressione è che stia ricostruendo solo lui, mentre la moglie se ne frega allegramente.... Gli auguro che l'impressione sia sbagliata...


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E poi si, feather è con la f


Però ammetterai che leather ha tutto un altro fascino... molto sm:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (5 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Esatto... Lui dice che stanno ricostruendo, ma l'impressione è che stia ricostruendo solo lui, mentre la moglie se ne frega allegramente.... Gli auguro che l'impressione sia sbagliata...



Danny ha ponderato la situazione, ha detto chiaramente che lasciarla significherebbe la rovina per lui, economicamente e moralmente. Spero per lui che la moglie sia almeno onesta dopo quanto successo e non lo cornifichi nuovamente o lo faccia senza farsi scoprire. Qualche dubbio su di lei resta, ma non la conosciamo. Tanto sofferente non sembra.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

E' stata una cosa brevissima.
Se non si può dare fiducia a lei bisognerebbe non fidarsi di nessun traditore.


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E' stata *una cosa brevissima.
> Se non si può dare fiducia a lei bisognerebbe non fidarsi di nessun traditore.


Ecco... Io, a dire il vero, non ho proprio capito, da quello che scrive Danny, se è stata o è o non si sa...

Qualche sua frase qua e là mi fa venire il dubbio che non tutto sia stato ancora sepolto, ma magari sono io che interpreto male quello che scrive lui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco... Io, a dire il vero, non ho proprio capito, da quello che scrive Danny, se è stata o è o non si sa...
> 
> Qualche sua frase qua e là mi fa venire il dubbio che non tutto sia stato ancora sepolto, ma magari sono io che interpreto male quello che scrive lui.


Io ho capito che ha avuto un'infatuazione di cui gli ha parlato. Ha chiesto di poter avere un incontro per chiarire.
Poi ha chiuso.


----------



## disincantata (5 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' stata una cosa brevissima.
> Se non si può dare fiducia a lei bisognerebbe non fidarsi di nessun traditore.



Infatti.


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito che ha avuto un'infatuazione di cui gli ha parlato. Ha chiesto di poter avere un incontro per chiarire.
> Poi ha chiuso.


Mi sembra che fosse un po' più complessa e intensa di cosi, ma magari mi confondo.
Dagli ultimi interventi che ha fatto, inoltre, non mi è chiaro se la chiusura è stata poi definitiva o se ci sono titubanze ulteriori.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi gufi eh caprone??gia'che non siamo in un momento stra felice.....non capisco,toccando ferro,non ci manca niente,anzi abbiamo anche troppo.eppure.....non lo so amico,dicono che oltre i 50 si cambi.


Sai dopo tanta esperienza sul campo
non puoi credere che le troie siano sempre 
e solo le mogli degli altri no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Però ammetterai che leather ha tutto un altro fascino... molto sm:mrgreen:


Sarà che a me il SM non ha mai attirato granché.. 
Però potrebbe uscirne un 3d interessante: "le mie perversioni, gli utenti del forum si raccontano".
Chissà cosa ne verrebbe fuori


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> il sesso la fa da padrona segno che è un elem imp in una coppia


Io non ho mai capito se il sesso funziona perché la coppia è in armonia o se la coppia è in armonia perché il sesso funziona. 
Qual'è la causa e quale l'effetto?


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Feather, scusa la franchezza.
> Hai un culo della madonna che tua moglie stia ancora con te, e non ti butti fuori di casa chiedendoti gli alimenti, per giunta tua moglie è pure una bella donna... e tu sbavi dietro a una stronza qualsiasi che tradisce il marito e non sa cosa fare della sua vita?


Fin qui tutto corretto 



danny ha detto:


> Cerca di avere un soprassalto di maturità. Sei un padre, ora. Hai un ruolo importante.
> Goditi quello che hai, e cerca di trovare uno stimolo per farlo ed essere felice con te stesso.
> Rendi il tuo rapporto più intrigante, in qualche maniera.
> Oppure cerca di migliorarti e trovati un hobby che ti gratifichi.


Eh bravo.. se riuscissi a fare quello che dici vivrei in una favola. Bel lavoro, bello stipendio, casa dignitosa, moglie carina, figlio meraviglioso, tutti in salute. Non potrei chiedere di più alla vita.
È proprio lo stimolo di cui parli che non trovo.
Ho una moglie al fianco a cui voglio bene e sono riconoscente ma che non sente o capisce nulla di quello che ho nella testa. Che non cerca quello che cerco io. Che non si fa le stesse domande sulla vita. 
Una donna quindi con cui non posso condividere un mio percorso di crescita personale. Non stiamo facendo un viaggio insieme. Siamo sullo stesso vagone ma abbiamo due destinazioni diverse in mente.
Mettere in piedi un teatrino non cambierebbe nulla. L'essenza delle persone rimane quella.
L'hobby aiuterebbe sicuramente. Ma la natura del rapporto tra me e mia moglie non cambierebbe, ti pare?



danny ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere i sogni prima che diventino incubi.


Mi stai proponendo una vita senza sogni? Una vita a tirare la carretta e a farsi andar bene quello che c'è?
Gente come Gandhi o Mandela erano dei fessi quindi?

Non che mi stia mettendo sul loro piano, sia chiaro. L'esempio vuole solo evidenziare il valore di una vita guidata da un sogno vs una vita passata "ad accontentarsi".

Più mi dicono accontentarmi e più mi viene voglia di buttare all'aria tutto. Ha detto bene Fantastica, la coccola più bella è disobbedire. Ti fa sentire che sei ancora vivo, che non sei ancora morto dentro.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Altra cosa... tua moglie... si sta tenendo tutto dentro.
> Se continui così a non accorgerti di lei, sarà lei a sua volta a metterti le corna... o a lasciarti per un altro anche se ora accetta tutto... in silenzio.
> Allora... forse ti accorgerai dell'errore che stai commettendo.


Ci penso spesso. 
Mixed feelings.. Da una parte sarei contento per lei, che finalmente avrebbe le gratificazioni che merita, dall'altra mi spiazzerebbe. Non ce la vedo in quel ruolo. In un certo qual modo sarebbe una piacevole sorpresa. Dimostrerebbe un lato di sé che sembra non avere. Una passionalità che non vedo e che mi piacerebbe vedere. Magari si sbloccherebbe. Chissà.



danny ha detto:


> Vuoi un'amante?
> L'ultima cosa che devi fare è metterlo sullo stesso piano della moglie.
> Confrontarlo con lei.
> L'amante è un'altra cosa.
> ...


Verissimo. Anche se io non mi sono preso l'amante per noia e per la "novità". C'era terreno fertile da prima per delle carenze che c'erano prima e ci sono anche adesso.
Cosa che vale anche nel tuo caso peraltro.
E non vuole essere un giudizio in merito alla persona. Non sto dicendo che è colpa di mia moglie (o tua se parliamo di te). Non sto dando la colpa a nessuno, voglio solo spiegare qual'è la situazione.




danny ha detto:


> Ma innamorarsi dell'amante vagheggiandolo come moglie... questo, no.
> C'è un bimbo di mezzo. Sei papà.
> Non hai più 20 anni.
> Il tempo delle mele è finito.
> Devi cominciare a rendertene conto.


Qui torniamo al discorso del: "fatti andar bene quello che hai e non rompere".
Che, per me, ha sempre un sapore molto insipido.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma un minimo di responsabilità verso gli altri la vogliamo ammettere?


E ce la sto mettendo, o sarei già andato via probabilmente. Ma non so se basterà.
Stare con qualcuno solo per senso di responsabilità.. really..?
Tu stai con tua moglie solo per senso di responsabilità? Io non credo proprio.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E quando una coppia non è più una coppia spesso significa che ci sono due persone sole che vivono prigioniere di un vincolo.
> E alla solitudine e alla prigionia di solito si tende a fuggire, per istinto di sopravvivenza.


Ecco, l'hai spiegato da un'angolazione diversa e molto meglio di me.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che un figlio cresca meglio a vedere due genitori che si riempono di corna dentro casa?sicuri?


Questo è un altro enorme dubbio che ho. Davvero "accontentarsi" e farsi andar bene una situazione per "senso di responsabilità" da ai figli un gran esempio?
Voglio che mio figlio viva inseguendo i suoi sogni e quello che crede giusto o che si ingabbi in una serie di vincoli sociali dai quali non potrà mai evadere per "senso di responsabilità"?

In ogni caso ho una forte sensazione che Danny si stia facendo scudo con i presunti "sensi di responsabilità" quando in realtà fa quello che fa non per senso di responsabilità ma più semplicemente quello che è più COMODO e RASSICURANTE PER LUI. Non per i figli o la moglie.
Magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto i mariti corrono un rischio enorme e devono esserne consapevoli. Vale la pena per un'amante come quella di (F)Leather?


No. Per un'amante come la mia forse no. Ma potrebbe valerne la pena per rispetto verso me stesso e verso i miei sogni. Calpestarli in nome di un rassicurante tran tran... Non so.. Può darsi.... Ma non mi convince del tutto.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> invece di avere una reazione consona, pensando a quello che ti conveniva fare.


Ma lui ha fatto proprio quello che conveniva a lui! È proprio questo il punto che Danny sembra nascondere anche a se stesso.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No, puoi sempre uscirne e pagare gli alimenti e trovarti un'altra casa.
> Sempre se hai i soldi.
> Glielo vogliamo dire questo a (L)eather, prima o poi, che questo rischio ce l'ha?


Credimi che ne sono ben cosciente. Ho pure fatto due conti a riguardo. Non lo ignoro, fidati.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E poi si, feather è con la f


Hai ragione! A scrivere di getto... Scusami!:smile:


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione! A scrivere di getto... Scusami!:smile:


Tranquillo. E poi è vero che con la L ha un sapore SM che può piacere


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo
> Infatti secondo me
> Le palle le ha dimostrate Ultimo, o te, o Eagle...
> A mio modo di vedere
> ...


Adesso avere le palle significa tenersi le corna per non perdere l'auto e la tv?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma io non so più se ti hanno educato di merda e sei cresciuto di tuo di merda,aiutami a capire....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Infatti*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E neanche il tuo.
> E non diventa giusto
> a furia di ribadirlo in mille modi.
> 
> ...


Il mio è giusto per me e per chi mi sta vicino,il vostro è giusto solo per voi perchè siete dei grandi profittatori ed egoisti,se permetti meglio il mio!


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ci penso spesso.
> Mixed feelings.. Da una parte sarei contento per lei, che finalmente avrebbe le gratificazioni che merita, dall'altra mi spiazzerebbe. Non ce la vedo in quel ruolo. In un certo qual modo sarebbe una piacevole sorpresa. Dimostrerebbe un lato di sé che sembra non avere. Una passionalità che non vedo e che mi piacerebbe vedere. Magari si sbloccherebbe. Chissà.
> 
> 
> ...


Prima che succedesse tutto questo... la nostra coppia era un po' appannata.
Per tante ragioni, vuoi problemi esterni, vuoi nostri problemi di salute, vuoi l'abitudine.
Anch'io ho vagheggiato alcune volte un'altra vita. Magari con un'altra donna. 
Una vita più leggera, o magari semplicemente diversa, in un posto diverso, con un lavoro diverso...
Penso in questo di essere in buona compagnia. Dopo tanti anni, invecchiando, credo che quasi tutte le coppie così come le persone manifestino questi desideri. Senza ipocrisia, ma condurre la stessa vita ogni giorno, è molto faticoso, per la psiche... Basta andare in una riunione di condominio e si comprende cosa comporti questo in termini di conseguenze per alcuni I figli sono allo stesso tempo gioia e fatica. Con tutto l'amore che hai per loro (nel mio caso per lei) comunque sottraggono tempo e spazi.
Quindi comprendo quello che dici. E' facile disamorarsi della persona che si ha al proprio fianco, o comunque non scorgerne più le caratteristiche che ce l'avevano resa speciale quando l'abbiamo conosciuta e sposata e l'abbiamo resa madre, come allo stesso tempo non è difficile passare dal sogno e dal desiderio al tentativo di dare corpo a queste istanze.
Dopo un 2013 difficile, per motivi di salute e problemi esterni alla nostra coppia, in cui ero io a credere di essere il solo ad avere questi desideri, mi è arrivato il conto.
Improvvisamente e senza che me lo aspettassi.
In questi giorni mia moglie mi ha raccontato un particolare che mi ero scordato. Per problemi legati al ciclo e alla pillola, lei aveva delle perdite quotidiane (spotting), per cui metteva l'assorbente ogni giorno.
Alcune volte mi aveva detto "Accidenti, come farò con l'amante?". Io non davo peso a queste frasi e ci ridevo sopra, pensavo scherzasse. Invece l'amante l'aveva per davvero. Lei ogni giorno mi sfidava perché io me ne accorgessi. Scriveva gli sms in mia presenza, quando ero nella stanza. Per esempio.
Mi ha detto che quando la storia fosse finita, mi avrebbe fatto leggere tutti gli sms, come prova, dopo avermi raccontato tutto. Per farmi capire che lei era capace di avere un amante, mentre io avevo sempre dubitato lo fosse. E che io non mi ero accorto di niente perché non la vedevo più. Una vendetta, forse, contro la mia distrazione. Una voglia di riaffermarsi anche all'interno di una coppia. Ma soprattutto un chiaro messaggio "Tu pensi di conoscermi... ma ti sei allontanato da me e non mi stai ascoltando e vedendo".
La storia... non l'aveva intrapresa per questo. Lui le piaceva, è un bell'uomo, gli ormoni sono girati e da quello che è accaduto si evince che lei era veramente presa. Ma allo stesso tempo un godimento parallelo era quello di prendersi una rivalsa nei miei confronti, reo, a suo parere, di non accorgermi più di lei.
Due piccioni con una fava, si potrebbe dire.
Quando è avvenuto il tutto, io mi sono sentito catapultato dal sedicesimo piano di un palazzo a terra.
E ho capito che non aveva capito niente. Rifugiarsi troppo a lungo nei sogni mi avevano distolto dalla realtà.
Ma prima o poi i conti con questa li devi fare.
Ho dato per scontata mia moglie... e a un certo punto me la sono vista lontana.
E' stato un trauma che non credevo possibile. E che neppure tu valuti adeguatamente, leggendo il tuo primo pensiero. Esternamente, nella realtà virtuale che ci costruiamo, abbiamo certe valutazioni di fronte agli accadimenti, che vengono smentite in maniera inesorabile dopo.
Quando ci troviamo sfracellati a terra e ci chiediamo cosa è successo.
Io ci ho messo qualche giorno solo per rendermi conto di quanto stava accadendo.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ci troviamo sfracellati a terra e ci chiediamo cosa è successo.
> Io ci ho messo qualche giorno solo per rendermi conto di quanto stava accadendo.


Sono d'accordo con te che finché non le vivi non puoi essere sicuro di come reagirai. Tutti i miei film mentali potrebbero essere falsi e a un reale tradimento di mia moglie mi spaventerei come un coniglio.
Ma da qui non credo. E non è che non ci abbia pensato.
Nel mio caso non è che dia per scontato mia moglie e non la veda. Tutto il contrario.
Sono qui a pensare se lasciarla o no. Non è un darla per scontata. E penso di continuo a come è lei e a cosa fa, pensa, sente. Ho bene in mente la sua presenza.
E che devo capire se voglio davvero lei al mio fianco nel mio futuro o no. Tu mi sembra non abbia mai concretamente valutato questo. Al massimo qualche evasione per una ventata di freschezza. Mi sembra una situazione diversa.
Ma magari mi confondo.. può essere.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E ce la sto mettendo, o sarei già andato via probabilmente. Ma non so se basterà.
> Stare con qualcuno solo per senso di responsabilità.. really..?
> Tu stai con tua moglie solo per senso di responsabilità? Io non credo proprio.


Ma ovviamente no.
Sto con mia moglie perché lei comunque mi piace.
Il senso di responsabilità nasce prima.
Quando ho deciso di sposarla e di avere un figlio con lei, allo stesso tempo ho accettato gli obblighi che questo comporta. Dire che è facile... no, non è facile, ma non lo è per nessuno, e... i sogni lo dimostrano.
Al matrimonio e alla famiglia esistono delle alternative, non sposarsi e non fare figli, per esempio, in cui si è liberi di scegliere in maniera autonoma la propria vita (in teoria) senza far troppo male ad altri.
Poi, come vedi, in ogni scelta che facciamo non esiste la perfezione, e oltre la teoria vince sempre la pratica... e mia moglie questi obblighi non ha saputo rispettarli fino in fondo, per esempio. 
Ma errare è assolutamente umano. Quando però ci si rende conto dell'errore, è importante e corretto fare le proprie valutazioni e scegliere per tempo la strada più corretta per tutti.
Non sono a priori contro l'adulterio. Può servire in certe fasi della vita.
Ma va condotto nella maniera corretta. Deve servire a chi lo fa, e non fare male ad altri. 
Quando abbiamo una relazione extraconiugale, dobbiamo mantenere quella sufficiente razionalità che ci permette di valutare rischi e conseguenze. E fermarci al momento opportuno.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ovviamente no.
> Sto con mia moglie perché lei comunque mi piace.


Appunto.
Quindi lascia stare il senso di responsabilità che qui non c'entra. Tu non ti sei tenuto la moglie per gli impegni presi. Ma perché ti piace lei, perché vuoi lei. Vuoi andare a fare shopping il sabato con lei.
Il senso di responsabilità non c'entra. Viene dopo.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te che finché non le vivi non puoi essere sicuro di come reagirai. Tutti i miei film mentali potrebbero essere falsi e a un reale tradimento di mia moglie mi spaventerei come un coniglio.
> Ma da qui non credo. E non è che non ci abbia pensato.
> Nel mio caso non è che dia per scontato mia moglie e non la veda. Tutto il contrario.
> Sono qui a pensare se lasciarla o no. Non è un darla per scontata. E penso di continuo a come è lei e a cosa fa, pensa, sente. Ho bene in mente la sua presenza.
> ...



OK, questo l'ho letto dopo.
E' un bel dubbio, che io (e neppure mia moglie) abbiamo avuto.
In questa scelta devi essere razionale.
Come sarà la tua vita senza lei e senza tuo figlio?
Questa prospettiva come la vedi?
Ti spaventa o la trovi finalmente l'uscita da una prigione?
Se hai qualche dubbio, e mi sembra tu ne abbia, propenderei per la prima ipotesi.
Ma cosa ti spaventa, allora, di più?


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma va condotto nella maniera corretta. Deve servire a chi lo fa, e non fare male ad altri.
> Quando abbiamo una relazione extraconiugale, dobbiamo mantenere quella sufficiente razionalità che ci permette di valutare rischi e conseguenze. E fermarci al momento opportuno.


Mica stiamo parlando di una partita a scacchi qui.....


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mica stiamo parlando di una partita a scacchi qui.....


Certo... ma se ci fermiamo solo alle emozioni... la scelta pende sempre e solo da una parte, quella dell'amante.
Evidentemente vi è comunque una parte razionale che fa fatica ad affermarsi, per cui tu sei in bilico ancora tra razionalità ed emotività... e non sai cosa fare.
Sgombra il campo dalle emozioni.
Queste vivono ora e domani potranno essere invece sopite. 
E tu ti troverai a fare i conti con quello che hai o ti rimane.
Invece... il conto fallo ora.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> In questa scelta devi essere razionale.
> Come sarà la tua vita senza lei e senza tuo figlio?
> Questa prospettiva come la vedi?
> Ti spaventa o la trovi finalmente l'uscita da una prigione?


Non sono spaventato. Non di una separazione almeno. 
Una vita senza di lei la vedo come più serena per me. Senza mio figlio non posso neanche immaginarla. Vederlo meno, diciamo un giorno si e uno no sarebbe dura, ma forse accettabile. Senza mia figlio completamente non è neanche in discussione.
La mia vita da separato la vedo più "libera" e serena, ma non abbastanza migliore da giustificare lo sfacelo che porterebbe a mia moglie e mio figlio. 
Se c'era la possibilità di vivere una relazione a due come dico io la prospettiva cambiava di parecchio. Ma per stare da solo, per quanto mi piacerebbe, non è abbastanza per ora e per me.
Lo so quanto egoista suona tutto questo, me ne rendo conto.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sgombra il campo dalle emozioni.


E allora di che ti do ragione al 100%. Se le emozioni non devono entrare nel quadro, a quel punto dovrei sempre e solo fare quello che è più comodo e facile. Quello che da il ritorno pratico migliore. 
Se fossi un uomo freddo e senza emozioni farei proprio così. Invece sono molto passionale. A dispetto della mia timidezza vivo passioni molto saltuariamente ma estremamente intense.
Un giorno vi racconterò di cosa ho fatto pur di mettere in piedi la famiglia che ho. Ti anticipo che ho fatto letteralmente in diavolo a quattro ed ero pronto a buttare tutto quello che avevo pur di arrivarci, c'è mancato un soffio..
Se avessi seguito la razionalità ora non sarei qui. Starei facendo una vita molto peggiore, sia lavorativamente che economicamente. E tutte le lezioni che ho imparato in questi anni non ci sarebbero state. Sarei rimasto un ragazzo.
Sono proprio le emozioni e le brutte esperienze a far crescere.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Feathr*



feather ha detto:


> E allora di che ti do ragione al 100%. Se le emozioni non devono entrare nel quadro, a quel punto dovrei sempre e solo fare quello che è più comodo e facile. Quello che da il ritorno pratico migliore.
> Se fossi un uomo freddo e senza emozioni farei proprio così. Invece sono molto passionale. A dispetto della mia timidezza vivo passioni molto saltuariamente ma estremamente intense.
> Un giorno vi racconterò di cosa ho fatto pur di mettere in piedi la famiglia che ho. Ti anticipo che ho fatto letteralmente in diavolo a quattro ed ero pronto a buttare tutto quello che avevo pur di arrivarci, c'è mancato un soffio..
> Se avessi seguito la razionalità ora non sarei qui. Starei facendo una vita molto peggiore, sia lavorativamente che economicamente. E tutte le lezioni che ho imparato in questi anni non ci sarebbero state. Sarei rimasto un ragazzo.
> Sono proprio le emozioni e le brutte esperienze a far crescere.


Parli di emozioni a chi?ti posso capire io...,ma questi alle emozioni hanno dato un prezzo,per questi la priorità a conservare la tv,la macchina,la casa,e sti cazzi se la moglie torna la sera claudicante....,loro stanno davanti la tv a vedersi la partita in 3d sul led da 46 no?danny pensa che quello di sua moglie resterà un episodio isolato,io sono convinto del contrario,ha curato il sintomo non la causa.Ma sta cazzo di vita già è molto complicata di suo,senza emozioni che vita sarebbe?la casa,la tv,la macchina lasceremo tutto.....ma i sentimenti dove cazzo li mettono nel loro prezzario?Spesso dico che sto paese è una chiavica,il paese è fatto di persone,non potrebbe essere diversamente.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso dico che sto paese è una chiavica,il paese è fatto di persone,non potrebbe essere diversamente.


Io non vivo in Italia dal 2007, e altri del forum pure.. Non credo sia un problema di nazionalità. 
Credo sia un diverso sentire, immagino che molti sentano le passioni più tiepidamente e quindi in maniera più controllabile. E a quel punto la paura vince sempre. A volte anche la semplice convenienza. Se rinunciare a una passione, a un emozione non è poi questo sforzo insormontabile, perché no?
Perché fare un macello per qualcosa a cui si può rinunciare senza grandi drammi?


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Feather*



feather ha detto:


> Io non vivo in Italia dal 2007, e altri del forum pure.. Non credo sia un problema di nazionalità.
> Credo sia un diverso sentire, immagino che molti sentano le passioni più tiepidamente e quindi in maniera più controllabile. E a quel punto la paura vince sempre. A volte anche la semplice convenienza. Se rinunciare a una passione, a un emozione non è poi questo sforzo insormontabile, perché no?
> Perché fare un macello per qualcosa a cui si può rinunciare senza grandi drammi?


Sai qual'è la questione?in questo paese si è perso il rispetto per gli altri,si è perso ogni valore,esiste solo il proprio orticello e se devo farti un danno per fare andare bene i cazzi miei pazienza!Prima bastava una stretta di mano,oggi la stretta di mano non vale più un cazzo,prima se andavi male a scuola tornavi a casa e prendevi il resto dai genitori,oggi i genitori vanno a scuola a prendere a schiaffi gli insegnati per il brutto voto che hanno messo al figlio...!Prima c'era il delitto d'onore,cosa sbagliatissima,oggi sembra cosa onorevole avere le corna.E quindi assistiamo al linciaggio della classe politica...e perchè mai?Il politico è il nostro vicino di casa,il politico siamo noi,Il politico è solo l'espressione finale di quelli che sono i nostri comportamenti,perchè dovrebbe essere migliore di noi?Profitto,guadagno,denaro,interessi,mi conviene o non mi conviene,e se mi conviene sti cazzi che non è la cosa giusta,tanto fanno tutti così.Parli di passioni?emozioni?è bello leggerti,ma leggi sto cazzo di 3d,oltre alla volontà di non perdere la casa,e i beni materiali leggi altro?


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> oltre alla volontà di non perdere la casa,e i beni materiali leggi altro?


Ci leggo la volontà di tenersi stretta la casetta dei tre porcellini che li fa sentire tanto sicuri. La tenacia nel cercare di vivere la propria vita senza farsi troppo male durante il viaggio.

Cosa che faccio anch'io sia chiaro. Solo per molti sembra LA cosa più importante di tutte.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Certo*



feather ha detto:


> Ci leggo la volontà di tenersi stretta la casetta dei tre porcellini che li fa sentire tanto sicuri. La tenacia nel cercare di vivere la propria vita senza farsi troppo male durante il viaggio.
> 
> Cosa che faccio anch'io sia chiaro. Solo per molti sembra LA cosa più importante di tutte.


Be sarà che mi ci sono abituato a farmi male,ma un viaggio senza emozioni è morire prima del tempo.Si tenessero i loro matrimoni di convenienza,ma non ci parlassero di amore,sentimenti,ed emozioni!Ve bene così!


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be sarà che mi ci sono abituato a farmi male,ma un viaggio senza emozioni è morire prima del tempo.Si tenessero i loro matrimoni di convenienza,ma non ci parlassero di amore,sentimenti,ed emozioni!Ve bene così!


La paura di perdere tutto, di farsi male è un'emozione! E pure estremamente intensa.

Non so, io non me la sento di condannare nessuna scelta. Solo mi pare partiamo da due punti molto distanti e diversi e questo rende difficile capirsi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Feather*



feather ha detto:


> La paura di perdere tutto, di farsi male è un'emozione! E pure estremamente intensa.
> 
> Non so, io non me la sento di condannare nessuna scelta. Solo mi pare partiamo da due punti molto distanti e diversi e questo rende difficile capirsi.


La paura di perdere tutto?Quindi le nostre scelte devono essere condizionate dalla paura?da cosa devono essere dettate le nostre scelte?dal nostro sentire?o dal nostro portafogli?


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La paura di perdere tutto?


La paura paralizza a volte, stordisce. Mai avuto attacchi di panico?

Ma qui stiamo andando largamente OT..


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



feather ha detto:


> La paura paralizza a volte, stordisce. Mai avuto attacchi di panico?
> 
> Ma qui stiamo andando largamente OT..


Non ho mai avuto attacchi di panico,ma conosco la paura.Non posso vivere la mia vita in funzione delle paura.Anche io ho paura,paura della malattia,della sofferenza, basta così però!Le scelte fatte per paura di...,non sono le mie scelte.Feather una vita di paure non è una vita.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La paura di perdere tutto, di farsi male è un'emozione! E pure estremamente intensa.
> 
> Non so, io non me la sento di condannare nessuna scelta. Solo mi pare partiamo da due punti molto distanti e diversi e questo rende difficile capirsi.


meglio perdere tutto, piuttosto che restare aggrappati a qualcosa/qualcuno solo per paura


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono spaventato. Non di una separazione almeno.
> Una vita senza di lei la vedo come più serena per me. Senza mio figlio non posso neanche immaginarla. Vederlo meno, diciamo un giorno si e uno no sarebbe dura, ma forse accettabile. Senza mia figlio completamente non è neanche in discussione.
> La mia vita da separato la vedo più "libera" e serena, ma non abbastanza migliore da giustificare lo sfacelo che porterebbe a mia moglie e mio figlio.
> Se c'era la possibilità di vivere una relazione a due come dico io la prospettiva cambiava di parecchio. Ma per stare da solo, per quanto mi piacerebbe, non è abbastanza per ora e per me.
> Lo so quanto egoista suona tutto questo, me ne rendo conto.



Non è egoista. Affatto.
E' la tua vita, se da separato non la vedi "abbastanza migliore", devi cercare in alternativa di migliorare la tua vita com'è ora. Prima che sia troppo tardi e siano gli altri a decidere per te.
E quando c'è un figlio di mezzo, a cui dimostri di tenere parecchio, la questione si complica parecchio e le conseguenze possono oggi non risultarti neppure immaginabili.
Detto da un figlio di divorziati, che ha vissuto tutte le implicazioni di questo, il divorzio con i figli non è per nulla una passeggiata. Per questo ti dico di sgombrare il campo dalle emozioni, perché ti impediscono di pensare alle conseguenze. Sai bene che le emozioni hanno scadenza.
Le conseguenze delle nostre scelte, no.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> meglio perdere tutto, piuttosto che restare aggrappati a qualcosa/qualcuno solo per paura


E già......!:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E già......!:unhappy:


eh, questo è un discorso che io e te abbiamo fatto un sacco di volte


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> eh, questo è un discorso che io e te abbiamo fatto un sacco di volte


 E si,ma a quanto pare la paura del nulla,del distacco per alcuni è insormontabile...!Nascondersi dietro figli poi...allora quelli che si lasciano con figli piccoli sono incoscienti?


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Detto da un figlio di divorziati, che ha vissuto tutte le implicazioni di questo, il divorzio con i figli non è per nulla una passeggiata.


Sono figlio di divorziati anch'io. E divorziati "male". Ho ben presente cos'è un divorzio...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E allora di che ti do ragione al 100%. Se le emozioni non devono entrare nel quadro, a quel punto dovrei sempre e solo fare quello che è più comodo e facile. Quello che da il ritorno pratico migliore.
> Se fossi un uomo freddo e senza emozioni farei proprio così. Invece sono molto passionale. A dispetto della mia timidezza vivo passioni molto saltuariamente ma estremamente intense.
> Un giorno vi racconterò di cosa ho fatto pur di mettere in piedi la famiglia che ho. Ti anticipo che ho fatto letteralmente in diavolo a quattro ed ero pronto a buttare tutto quello che avevo pur di arrivarci, c'è mancato un soffio..
> Se avessi seguito la razionalità ora non sarei qui. Starei facendo una vita molto peggiore, sia lavorativamente che economicamente. E tutte le lezioni che ho imparato in questi anni non ci sarebbero state. Sarei rimasto un ragazzo.
> Sono proprio le emozioni e le brutte esperienze a far crescere.


Ecco. Il tuo matrimonio come il mio e come credo tutti i matrimoni è nato da un susseguirsi di emozioni positive che ci hanno convinto di stare facendo la scelta migliore per la nostra vita.
Poi, il numero delle separazioni mi convince che non tutte queste scelte avevano delle basi sufficientemente solide che le potessero sostenere a lungo. Difatti anche tu sei arrivato ora ad avere dei forti dubbi su tua moglie, per il quale hai in passato dici di avere fatto il diavolo a quattro. Questo dimostra che le emozioni hanno una scadenza, ed è il termine entro cui entra in gioco la realtà, e ci sbatti il naso contro.
Farsi dominare esclusivamente dalle emozioni ci porta talvolta a delle scelte sbagliate. O a situazioni di stallo come la tua. Io credo che occorra riprendere il controllo di se stessi, quando serve, per valutare correttamente quello che è più opportuno fare, per se stessi e anche per gli altri (qui entra in gioco la responsabilità).
Intendo dire.... se hai fatto il diavolo a quattro per questa donna... ci sarà da qualche parte qualche fiammella da riaccendere per farti stare meglio con lei, ora, o è una cosa che ritieni impossibile?
In seconda istanza: la vita è di base imperfetta. Di brutte esperienze ne ho avute, e mi hanno aiutato a crescere, come dici tu. Alcune non le immagini neanche, e le tralascio, ma posso dirti che erano brutte veramente.
Ciò che non toglie che è sempre meglio a un certo punto della vita non averle più queste esperienze, e concentrarsi su quelle belle.
Sei un po' a tratti come mia moglie... un'anima in pena, come si definisce lei.
Hai una cosa, ma non ti soddisfa a pieno e ne desideri un'altra... però poi non la cerchi più e rimani fermo al punto di partenza.
Quando comprò la sua auto, due anni fa... scelse il modello, il colore, gli accessori... la macchina arrivò e per alcuni giorni era tutta una lamentela....e le alette parasole che col tetto panoramico erano troppo sottili, e il motore che aveva pochi cavalli, e qui e là...
Ogni volta le dicevo: "Vendila, e compratene un'altra... che problema c'è? Ti piacciono le sportive? Fatti una sportivina, anche usata, una Scirocco, una Mito, quello che vuoi".
"Eh, ma questa comunque è comoda, è nuova, poi mi ci sono abituata, è bella... non ha senso..."
"E allora, di che ti lamenti?"
Essere soddisfatti del bicchiere mezzo pieno che comunque si ha è già un passo verso quella che molti pretendono chiamare la felicità. Ostinarsi a guardare il bicchiere mezzo vuoto è un modo per alimentare l'ansia di vivere.
Che ci impedisce di godere di quello che abbiamo. E ci fa soffrire.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Ecco. Il tuo matrimonio come il mio e come credo tutti i matrimoni è nato da un susseguirsi di emozioni positive che ci hanno convinto di stare facendo la scelta migliore per la nostra vita.
> Poi, il numero delle separazioni mi convince che non tutte queste scelte avevano delle basi sufficientemente solide che le potessero sostenere a lungo. Difatti anche tu sei arrivato ora ad avere dei forti dubbi su tua moglie, per il quale hai in passato dici di avere fatto il diavolo a quattro. Questo dimostra che le emozioni hanno una scadenza, ed è il termine entro cui entra in gioco la realtà, e ci sbatti il naso contro.
> Farsi dominare esclusivamente dalle emozioni ci porta talvolta a delle scelte sbagliate. O a situazioni di stallo come la tua. Io credo che occorra riprendere il controllo di se stessi, quando serve, per valutare correttamente quello che è più opportuno fare, per se stessi e anche per gli altri (qui entra in gioco la responsabilità).
> Intendo dire.... se hai fatto il diavolo a quattro per questa donna... ci sarà da qualche parte qualche fiammella da riaccendere per farti stare meglio con lei, ora, o è una cosa che ritieni impossibile?
> ...


Insoddisfatti?a me sembra solo infantile e viziata.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sono figlio di divorziati anch'io. E divorziati "male". Ho ben presente cos'è un divorzio...


Vissuto a 4 anni.
Mia padre aveva un'altra donna.
I miei litigavano forte.
Poi lui se ne andò.
Mia madre per anni mi parlò male di mio padre.
Per questioni economiche vissi con i nonni, avendo paura di mio padre.
Mio nonno si suicidò dopo un esaurimento nervoso, causa di tutto questo.
Ci misi anni per riprendermi.
Mio padre non si risposò più, ha avuto tante donne ma ha sempre avuto paura di ricominciare seriamente.
Mia madre si risposò dopo anni, ma non fu mai più tranquilla e serena.
Io non ho ricordi insieme ai miei genitori da bambino.
Nessuno degli attori ne è uscito bene.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vissuto a 4 anni.


Nel mio caso non si è ammazzato nessuno.
Vissuto a 13 anni.
Mio padre mi ha usato all'inizio come bargaining chip e anche passata la bufera non si sono mai più guardati in faccia.
Non ricordo nulla di me prima dei 15-16 anni.
Nessuno dei due è riuscito a ricostruire un rapporto duraturo e a risposarsi, anche se ci hanno provato entrambi.


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insoddisfatti?a me sembra solo infantile e viziata.


Certo se il motore è fuso ...TI CAMBIA!


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non si è ammazzato nessuno.
> Vissuto a 13 anni.
> Mio padre mi ha usato all'inizio come bargaining chip e anche passata la bufera non si sono mai più guardati in faccia.
> Non ricordo nulla di me prima dei 15-16 anni.
> Nessuno dei due è riuscito a ricostruire un rapporto duraturo e a risposarsi, anche se ci hanno provato entrambi.


La rimozione dei ricordi vale anche per me, per il periodo dell'infanzia.
Ho qualche breve flash di quanto accaduto, ma credo di aver cancellato tutto.
La mia vita sembra avere un preciso inizio a un certo punto, credo al funerale di mio nonno.
Io ero in casa quando si uccise.
Ho passato un'adolescenza problematica.
Oltre che crescere per diventare adulto mi son trovato a ricostruire i punti fermi dell'infanzia... che erano stati cancellati. Credo che questo abbia prodotto dei problemi a livello affettivo... una certa mia freddezza insieme a una dipendenza affettiva che riconosco di avere, che produce dei contrasti nei rapporti non facili da sostenere.
Insomma... a volte sono un po' pesante  diciamolo...
Ma a parte questo... credo di avere trovato un equilibrio personale col mio matrimonio.
Ho sposato la donna che amavo, che mi piace, ho avuto una figlia, e questo ha contribuito a creare dei punti fermi che mi hanno svincolato non poco dai traumi dell'infanzia.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Danielecala*



danielacala ha detto:


> Certo se il motore è fuso ...TI CAMBIA!


Sarà che ho misure di vita diverse,sti cazzi della tv,sti cazzi della casa,sti cazzi del mio fiammante coupè... mi tradisci? vado in affitto...ma che davero?mi devo tenere le corna e stare pure zitto?ma stikazzi....!Ma la vita è già talmente difficile che devo pure beccarmi le corna e tenermele perchè se no niente partita in 3d?Ma un bel calcio in culo,il mare davanti e il sole dietro....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Danny, non lo dico per offenderti: mi mette di cattivo umore leggerti.
> Non entro nel merito di cosa significhi avere le palle, anche perchè, per come la vedo io, avere le palle significa riuscire ad affrontare quello che è più difficile per sé, e visto che, come individui, abbiamo vulnerabilità e punti di forza differenti, non necessariamente ciò che è duro e impegnativo per me sarà ciò che mette in difficoltà te e viceversa, dunque non mi permetterei di affermare che tu non hai le palle nè permetterei a te di parlare a me in questi termini, considerato che nessuno dei due sa quali demoni stia affrontando l'altro.
> Tu hai fatto un certo tipo di scelta, e suppongo che questa sia congeniale a te e alla tua visione del mondo; è comprensibile che tu la difenda. Spero però che la tua considerazione del valore e dell'importanza delle persone non sia quella che trasuda dalle parole in neretto, perchè a me personalmente s'aggriccia la pelle a leggerle. Una moglie è _qualcosa _di più che una fattrice dei propri eredi e un'amante _qualcosa _di più che un'intercambiabilissimo paio di gambe aperte.
> 
> In ultimo: *F*eather, con la F di figa.


Peccato che io sia etero, altrimenti ti corteggerei


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insoddisfatti?a me sembra solo infantile e viziata.



Hai presente "desperate housewives"?
Il personaggio interpretato da Eva Longoria?
Ecco, per me quella è una donna infantile e viziata.
Tradisce il marito col giardiniere, impazzisce per lo shopping, ama le belle macchine...
Però... però... ci sputeresti sopra?
Si fa presto a giudicare da alcune caratteristiche, ma una donna, o un uomo, sono qualcosa di molto più complesso...


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

è tutto chiaro a questo punto.rispetto e com-passione per quel bambino violentato nell'equilibrio e nelle sicurezze. 





danny ha detto:


> La rimozione dei ricordi vale anche per me, per il periodo dell'infanzia.
> Ho qualche breve flash di quanto accaduto, ma credo di aver cancellato tutto.
> La mia vita sembra avere un preciso inizio a un certo punto, credo al funerale di mio nonno.
> Io ero in casa quando si uccise.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Hai presente "desperate housewives"?
> Il personaggio interpretato da Eva Longoria?
> Ecco, per me quella è una donna infantile e viziata.
> Tradisce il marito col giardiniere, impazzisce per lo shopping, ama le belle macchine...
> ...


Certamente infatti dovresti spiegare a tua moglie che dovrebbe già ritenersi fortunata a poter scegliere quale macchina poter acquistare....!Vabbè..lasciamo stare....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non ho mai capito se il sesso funziona perché la coppia è in armonia o se la coppia è in armonia perché il sesso funziona.
> Qual'è la causa e quale l'effetto?


secondo me una coppia è in armonia quando anche il sesso funziona, tra le altre cose e quando dico funziona, intendo che sia soddisfacente. Perchè, da quello che mi dicono, ci sono coppie in armonia per le quali il sesso non è e non è mai stato importante.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certamente infatti dovresti spiegare a tua moglie che dovrebbe già ritenersi fortunata a poter scegliere quale macchina poter acquistare....!Vabbè..lasciamo stare....!


E certo che lo so, e lo sa anche lei...
Ma ognuno di noi, come dire, sogna...
E a volte, quando sogna troppo, non riesce a essere soddisfatto quando torna alla realtà...
Da parte mia ho fatto sempre, come si dice, il passo lungo come la gamba.
Non mi è servito purtroppo granché in tutte le cose...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*E*



danny ha detto:


> E certo che lo so, e lo sa anche lei...
> Ma ognuno di noi, come dire, sogna...
> E a volte, quando sogna troppo, non riesce a essere soddisfatto quando torna alla realtà...
> Da parte mia ho fatto sempre, come si dice, il passo lungo come la gamba.
> Non mi è servito purtroppo granché in tutte le cose...


Io associo chi sogna troppo alle persone infantili....!Anche io sogno un 911 gt 2,una audi r8,una nissan skyline,però per adesso restano un sogno e sono contentissimo di poter girare con un coupè 3000...e se anche ogni tanto mi da dei problemi,sto zitto e mi ritengo fortunato...!


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certamente infatti dovresti spiegare a tua moglie che dovrebbe già ritenersi fortunata a poter scegliere quale macchina poter acquistare....!Vabbè..lasciamo stare....!


Personalmente ho sempre fatto il tifo per Danny,mi auguravo che riuscisse nel suo intento.
Bene ....Lei ha deciso di tenersi l'auto piccolina ....ma sogna sempre una spider.

Forse dobbiamo chiederci cosa vogliamo OGGI e DOMANI perche' il PASSATO è PASSATO
basta piagnistei..con tutto il rispetto credimi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniela*



danielacala ha detto:


> Personalmente ho sempre fatto il tifo per Danny,mi auguravo che riuscisse nel suo intento.
> Bene ....Lei ha deciso di tenersi l'auto piccolina ....ma sogna sempre una spider.
> 
> Forse dobbiamo chiederci cosa vogliamo OGGI e DOMANI perche' il PASSATO è PASSATO
> basta piagnistei..con tutto il rispetto credimi.


Preferisco non scrivere altro.


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> una certa mia freddezza insieme a una dipendenza affettiva che riconosco di avere,


Esattamente lo stesso per me, con la differenza che la freddezza si accompagna a passioni fortissime.. Sembra un controsenso ma... sono così..


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco non scrivere altro.


CAPISCO


----------



## feather (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Peccato che io sia etero, altrimenti ti corteggerei


Si, lo farei anch'io


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniela*



danielacala ha detto:


> CAPISCO


Perfettamente inutile,è un continuo giustificare.Esistono dipendenze affettive positive e dipendenze affettive negative....!


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ho misure di vita diverse,sti cazzi della tv,sti cazzi della casa,sti cazzi del mio fiammante coupè... mi tradisci? vado in affitto...ma che davero?mi devo tenere le corna e stare pure zitto?ma stikazzi....!Ma la vita è già talmente difficile che devo pure beccarmi le corna e tenermele perchè se no niente partita in 3d?Ma un bel calcio in culo,il mare davanti e il sole dietro....!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Mamma mia cosa cazzo è diventato sto paese!


----------



## danielacala (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia cosa cazzo è diventato sto paese!


come faccio a scrivere la CITAZIONE sotto?

io metto ...la tua...quella sulla dignita'


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ho misure di vita diverse,sti cazzi della tv,sti cazzi della casa,sti cazzi del mio fiammante coupè... mi tradisci? vado in affitto...ma che davero?mi devo tenere le corna e stare pure zitto?ma stikazzi....!Ma la vita è già talmente difficile che devo pure beccarmi le corna e tenermele perchè se no niente partita in 3d?Ma un bel calcio in culo,il mare davanti e il sole dietro....!


Tze! Parli così... poi pur di non perderti una puntata de "I Cesaroni" saresti disposto pure a subire un fisting da Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniele*



danielacala ha detto:


> come faccio a scrivere la CITAZIONE sotto?
> 
> io metto ...la tua...quella sulla dignita'


Grazie sono quasi commosso e al limite dell'erezione!


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tze! Parli così... poi pur di non perderti una puntata de "I Cesaroni" saresti disposto pure a subire un fisting da Shaquille O'Neal.


Mai visto una puntata dei cesaroni....mai!Adoro il fisting...attivo....!


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Esattamente lo stesso per me, con la differenza che la freddezza si accompagna a passioni fortissime.. Sembra un controsenso ma... sono così..


No, no, anch'io... quando parlo di dipendenza affettiva... mi riferisco proprio a questo. Così forti da non poterne fare a meno...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non vivo in Italia dal 2007, e altri del forum pure.. Non credo sia un problema di nazionalità.
> Credo sia un diverso sentire, immagino che molti sentano le passioni più tiepidamente e quindi in maniera più controllabile. E a quel punto la paura vince sempre. A volte anche la semplice convenienza. Se rinunciare a una passione, a un emozione non è poi questo sforzo insormontabile, perché no?
> Perché fare un macello per qualcosa a cui si può rinunciare senza grandi drammi?


Questa è una presunzione basata sul nulla.
Che ne sai della capacità emotiva e sentimentale degli altri?
Possono esserci persone poco empatiche e fredde o persone con una profondità insospettabile.
Non presupporre che tu sia il tipico passionale, potresti essere giudicato il tipico superficiale illuso di essere profondo. Non ti piacerebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto attacchi di panico,ma conosco la paura.Non posso vivere la mia vita in funzione delle paura.Anche io ho paura,paura della malattia,della sofferenza, basta così però!Le scelte fatte per paura di...,non sono le mie scelte.Feather una vita di paure non è una vita.


:up:
Ma ognuno ha i suoi valori.
Se i valori sono in cassaforte si ragiona così.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso avere le palle significa tenersi le corna per non perdere l'auto e la tv?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma io non so più se ti hanno educato di merda e sei cresciuto di tuo di merda,aiutami a capire....:rotfl:


Dipende da quanto tu vedi grandi ste corna...no?
Si per me un paio di corna
valgono meno di un auto
meno di una tv...

Valgono la sfuriata di una notte.

Satis Est.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio è giusto per me e per chi mi sta vicino,il vostro è giusto solo per voi perchè siete dei grandi profittatori ed egoisti,se permetti meglio il mio!


NO.
Il fatto che na roba sia giusta per te, 
non implica che tu possa dire agli altri di essere peggio di te.

Ma non ci arrivi.
Perchè appunto gli altri non si permettono, se osservi, di criticare il tuo modo di vivere...

Semplicemente se ne fregano...

Perchè ti rode tanto che gli altri non vivano come te?

Sii felice del tuo!
E accontentati di dare il buon esempio!


----------



## feather (7 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Poi tu sbagli matrimonio,lei pure...e ci riprovare pure?.


Quindi tu hai sbagliato matrimonio?


----------



## feather (7 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una presunzione basata sul nulla.
> Che ne sai della capacità emotiva e sentimentale degli altri?
> Possono esserci persone poco empatiche e fredde o persone con una profondità insospettabile.
> Non presupporre che tu sia il tipico passionale, potresti essere giudicato il tipico superficiale illuso di essere profondo. Non ti piacerebbe.


Assolutamente nulla. Per questo dicevo 'credo'. Io non sono nella testa e nel cuore degli altri, ipotizavo (va con la doppia zeta?). Cercavo di spiegarmi le differenze che vedo in qualche modo. Non ho mai pensato neanche per un momento di avere la verita' in tasta. E mi scuso se si e' capito cosi'.
Se qualcuno mi giudica superficiale o profondo o quello che e'.... vale lo stesso. Non sono sicuro che il MIO giudizio su me stesso sia valido, a maggior ragione prendo i giudizi degli altri su di me con le molle lunghe tre metri!
Sono sensibile alle lusinghe ma non mi permetto mai di crederci. Lo stesso vale per le offese o i giudizi sgradevoli.


----------



## feather (7 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sposato la donna che amavo, che mi piace, ho avuto una figlia, e questo ha contribuito a creare dei punti fermi che mi hanno svincolato non poco dai traumi dell'infanzia.


Io invece di punti fermi non ne ho molti. E appena mi sembra di averne trovato uno lo smonto a furia di questionarlo. Cosi' rimane sempre molto poco. Di fermo..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai sbagliato matrimonio?


Io no amico,meglio di cosi'...bella,piena di immobili,laureata con 110 e lode,che volevo di piu'?Poi ti diro'quando,come stanotte,smetto di pensare al lavoro e altro,mi''attizza''ancora moltissimo.se consideri che sono circa 36 anni.....non e'poco giusto?


----------



## Ecate (7 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io no amico,meglio di cosi'...*bella,piena di immobili,laureata con 110 e lode,*che volevo di piu'?Poi ti diro'quando,come stanotte,smetto di pensare al lavoro e altro,mi''attizza''ancora moltissimo.se consideri che sono circa 36 anni.....non e'poco giusto?


Dipende da quello che si cerca, credo. Per qualcuno magari è poco. Però Lothar permettimi di obbiettare che le qualità che rendono un coniuge molto appetibile come tale non sono necessariamente le stesse che rendono un matrimonio felice (quindi giusto). Poi nel tuo caso magari sì.


----------



## feather (7 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> X tua soddisfa dalle una pedata in chiul e vedrai come si riproporrà'


Da fuori sarà stato chiaro come il sole evidentemente, ma c'hai preso. Ieri dopo una settimana ho aperto la casella email.. volevo fare un backup e chiudere l'account. Invece ci trovo una specie di invito a pranzo...
 che ridere, mi sei venuta in mente tu.
Davvero era così prevedibile?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Assolutamente nulla. Per questo dicevo 'credo'. Io non sono nella testa e nel cuore degli altri, ipotizavo (va con la doppia zeta?). Cercavo di spiegarmi le differenze che vedo in qualche modo. Non ho mai pensato neanche per un momento di avere la verita' in tasta. E mi scuso se si e' capito cosi'.
> Se qualcuno mi giudica superficiale o profondo o quello che e'.... vale lo stesso. Non sono sicuro che il MIO giudizio su me stesso sia valido, a maggior ragione prendo i giudizi degli altri su di me con le molle lunghe tre metri!
> Sono sensibile alle lusinghe ma non mi permetto mai di crederci. Lo stesso vale per le offese o i giudizi sgradevoli.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che si cerca, credo. Per qualcuno magari è poco. Però Lothar permettimi di obbiettare che le qualità che rendono un coniuge molto appetibile come tale non sono necessariamente le stesse che rendono un matrimonio felice (quindi giusto). Poi nel tuo caso magari sì.



Buongiorno,e'tutto relativo non siamo coppie come le altre.Ad esempio sabato e domenica mattina siamo stati benissimo,ma ieri sera di nuovo liti,per cavolate poi.E stamattina sms mieloso all'altra,spero d vederla tra qualche giorno.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Il fatto che na roba sia giusta per te,
> non implica che tu possa dire agli altri di essere peggio di te.
> 
> ...


E tu sei quello che frequenta le chiese....!Se il tuo modo di essere procura danni ad altri...forse non è tanto giusto...e sei peggio di altri.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu sei quello che frequenta le chiese....!Se il tuo modo di essere procura danni ad altri...forse non è tanto giusto...e sei peggio di altri.


Quali sarebbero i danni?
Dove sono?

Chi si lamenta?

Sai in 46 anni nessuno è mai venuto a bussare alla mia porta e a chiedermi conto dei danni che li ho arrecato...

Nessuno...

Mai avuto problemi con nessuno....

E ancora attendo i nomi delle donne in difficoltà di cui io avrei aprofittato...


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero i danni?
> Dove sono?
> 
> Chi si lamenta?
> ...


Come mai ti interessava tanto dare una mano a nausicaa?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero i danni?
> Dove sono?
> 
> Chi si lamenta?
> ...


Basta chiedere ad alex,ci metto poco sai,il fatto è che poi ti passa la voglia di fare lo spiritoso vero?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come mai ti interessava tanto dare una mano a nausicaa?


Perchè le voglio bene.
Perchè se lo meritava.
Perchè lei ha chiesto una mano a me.

Ma in genere io non mi chiedo mai come mai una persona mi chiede aiuto.

E se devo essere sincero
Io sono un uomo che ha enormi debiti verso questa fantastica persona.

Vero io ho dato a lei.
Ma lei ha dato a me almeno cento volte tanto.

E non dimentico...

So che anche lei non dimentica.

Nausicaa è una donna che mi ha aiutato a crescere e maturare.
Mi ha aiutato a capire dove e come sbagliavo.

E se devo essere sincero
è tra le donne più intelligenti che io abbia mai conosciuto.

Ma non penso proprio che lei si senta una persona di cui io avrei aprofittato
non penso proprio...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta chiedere ad alex,ci metto poco sai,il fatto è che poi ti passa la voglia di fare lo spiritoso vero?


Ma che c'entra Alex?
Mica mi hai mai fatto niente
Che ne sa lui di me?

Mai visto, mai incontrato, mai parlato assieme...

Avanti allora vai in cerca di Alex, magari già che ci sei chiama anche Sterminator...

Che me frega a me?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Be*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra Alex?
> Mica mi hai mai fatto niente
> Che ne sa lui di me?
> 
> ...


Ti frega perchè tu a differenza mia hai parecchi scheletri nel tuo armadio io nulla,zero!Ora se vuoi capire bene se non vuoi capire che ti posso fare?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè le voglio bene.
> Perchè se lo meritava.
> Perchè lei ha chiesto una mano a me.
> 
> ...


Pensa un pò io credevo che fosse state un pò più di amici....allora mi sono sbagliato...!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti frega perchè tu a differenza mia hai parecchi scheletri nel tuo armadio io nulla,zero!Ora se vuoi capire bene se non vuoi capire che ti posso fare?


Sai Oscuro
tu non hai ancora capito
che i miei scheletri
sono scappati tutti

Ho alitato su di loro e sono fuggiti
cantando la Dansa Macabre di Saint Saens...

E se conosci uno scheletro
avanti denuncialo qui in chiaro

almeno sentiamo di che confidenze tu vivi no?

Tu non mi conosci
E la mia vita scorre a prescindere dalla tua...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa un pò io credevo che fosse state un pò più di amici....allora mi sono sbagliato...!


Direi che le cose tra me e lei
sono rimaste tra me e lei.

Ti piaccia o meno.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Oscuro
> tu non hai ancora capito
> che i miei scheletri
> sono scappati tutti
> ...


Io non ti conosco e non ci tengo a conoscerti,io non denuncio un cazzo,ma non credere di essere l'unico a sapere cose e a fartene un'arma che usi al momento opportuno....A differenza tua sono un signore,ma se ti diverti a far male alle persone,poi finisce che certi tuoi altarini saltano fuori.Ho motivo di credere che anche fuori di qui tu ti comporti di merda,ma la cosa non mi riguarda.Tu continui a rompere il cazzo ad un pesce più grande di te....e fai fatica a capire...!


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*A*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Direi che le cose tra me e lei
> sono rimaste tra me e lei.
> 
> Ti piaccia o meno.


E allora facevi bene a farle rimanere fra te e lei....!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti conosco e non ci tengo a conoscerti,io non denuncio un cazzo,ma non credere di essere l'unico a sapere cose e a fartene un'arma che usi al momento opportuno....A differenza tua sono un signore,ma se ti diverti a far male alle persone,poi finisce che certi tuoi altarini saltano fuori.Ho motivo di credere che anche fuori di qui tu ti comporti di merda,ma la cosa non mi riguarda.Tu continui a rompere il cazzo ad un pesce più grande di te....e fai fatica a capire...!


Allora visto che ti ostini a parlare di certe cose
Di cui io non ne sono a conoscenza

Chiarisci no?

Scrivi a chi io ho fatto del male ( con prove in mano però)
Denuncia gli altarini (con le prove in mano)

Tu sei liberissimo di credere quel che ti pare no?

Si non riesco a capire
Perchè non ti vedo come un pesce...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora facevi bene a farle rimanere fra te e lei....!


E tali sono rimaste...
Poi logico che le persone possano ricamarci sopra
E ci siamo sempre fatti delle simpatiche risate...

Tutti sono liberi di credere quel che pare a loro no?

Che m'importa a me?

Per me il mondo funziona così.
Tu non paghi le tasse.

Io ti dico
Ecco qui il mio 730.

Lei non ha pagato la tares.
Ecco qui l'f24.

Il resto è fuffa...

Oro per gli allocchi...


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Sei*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora visto che ti ostini a parlare di certe cose
> Di cui io non ne sono a conoscenza
> 
> Chiarisci no?
> ...


Ma sai che cazzo mi frega di te e di quelle scellerate che si accompagnano alla tua persona?Se qualcuna che bazzica  la tua città mi ha raccontato chi sei,problema tuo,significa che i tuoi comportamenti sono estremamente scorretti anche fuori.La storia che ti diverti a fare il buffone nelle piazze di paese  riprendendo severamente figli di altri genitori me la sono inventata secondo te?conte a catena...a catena!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai che cazzo mi frega di te e di quelle scellerate che si accompagnano alla tua persona?Se qualcuna che bazzica  la tua città mi ha raccontato chi sei,problema tuo,significa che i tuoi comportamenti sono estremamente scorretti anche fuori.La storia che ti diverti a fare il buffone nelle piazze di paese  riprendendo severamente figli di altri genitori me la sono inventata secondo te?conte a catena...a catena!


Si secondo me te la sei inventata
Perchè non è mai successa una cosa del genere.

Ti ripeto ancora una volta: le prove.

Voglio dei nomi, e una data.

Altrimenti sono solo calunnie.

Francamente io non so a che cosa alludi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si secondo me te la sei inventata
> Perchè non è mai successa una cosa del genere.
> 
> Ti ripeto ancora una volta: le prove.
> ...


Si,a me piace inventare storie...anche che questo forum è stato frequentato da persone del posto dove vivi vero?mi invento anche questo?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,a me piace inventare storie...anche che questo forum è stato frequentato da persone del posto dove vivi vero?mi invento anche questo?


Si, vero...
C'è perfino mia moglie iscritta...

Fai tu i nick...
Se li sai...

Perchè io non li so...

Del vecchio forum c'è solo Cat che sa chi sono...

Ma non ci conosciamo di persona.
Nonostante quanto sostenesse persa.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si, vero...
> C'è perfino mia moglie iscritta...
> 
> Fai tu i nick...
> ...


Anche una certa irene.....!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche una certa irene.....!


Chi cazzo è?
Non me la ricordo...


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Vuoi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Anche una certa irene.....!


Vuoi altro?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Stranoi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi cazzo è?
> Non me la ricordo...


Lei si ricorda bene invece....vai controlla se dico il falso....Ci siamo capiti o no?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi altro?


Si si continua mi interessa la cosa...molto...

Magari mi rinfreschi la memoria
perchè non mi ricordo di irene...

sai com'è c'è molta folla nella mia vita...

Scrivi la storia di irene...
Io non me la ricordo...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei si ricorda bene invece....vai controlla se dico il falso....Ci siamo capiti o no?


E dove controllo?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Bè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E dove controllo?


Se è stata iscritta fino a qualche mese fa....magari mi sono inventato pure questo?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Dai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E dove controllo?


Iscrizione luglio 2010....!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se è stata iscritta fino a qualche mese fa....magari mi sono inventato pure questo?


Dopo guardo...
E che c'entro io con lei?

Lo spieghi?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Evidentemente*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dopo guardo...
> E che c'entro io con lei?
> 
> Lo spieghi?


Non saprei tu che dici?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei tu che dici?


Un'utente come un'altra
che si è iscritta qui e ora non c'è più.

Ripeto a me non dice proprio nulla di nulla.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Un'utente come un'altra
> che si è iscritta qui e ora non c'è più.
> 
> Ripeto a me non dice proprio nulla di nulla.


E vabbè mi sembri preoccupato ....a me piace inventarmi le storie e oggi mi sono inventata questa,dai magari me ne invento altre prossimamente.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Mi*

Mi scuso per l'ot,ciao contazzo!:up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2013)

*AHahha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Un'utente come un'altra
> che si è iscritta qui e ora non c'è più.
> 
> Ripeto a me non dice proprio nulla di nulla.


Certo non ti dice nulla...ma sapevi che si è iscritta e ora non c'è più....:rotfl:allora non mi invento le cose?o ti fidi di quello che scrivo?Dai su che si gioca......!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo non ti dice nulla...ma sapevi che si è iscritta e ora non c'è più....:rotfl:allora non mi invento le cose?o ti fidi di quello che scrivo?Dai su che si gioca......!


Stupido anche un mona lo vedrebbe il suo profilo è grigio...
Ma vai a dar via le chiappe...

Dei su...

A me sembra che quello che tu scrivi siano sempre e solo farneticazioni...

Come fa ad esistere una del mio paese di cui tu avresti raccolto la testimonianza personale a viva voce
delle mie gesta....

Incredibile...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Stupido anche un mona lo vedrebbe il suo profilo è grigio...
> Ma vai a dar via le chiappe...
> 
> Dei su...
> ...


Io ti invito a farla finita....e spero di essermi fatto capire.....Dimostra di essere un minimo intelligente,almeno una volta....!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti invito a farla finita....e spero di essermi fatto capire.....Dimostra di essere un minimo intelligente,almeno una volta....!


Beh sarebbe facile
se tu mi mollassi
invece di fare il cane attaccato alla giacchetta no?

Sei tu che vieni sempre in cerca di rogna

Io manco ti cago...

Non so se rendo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sarebbe facile
> se tu mi mollassi
> invece di fare il cane attaccato alla giacchetta no?
> 
> ...


E allora si continua ma stavolta in grande stile...!praticamente mi stai dando del farneticante....quindi confermi davanti a tutto il forum che non SAI chi si cela dietro l'utente "irene"giusto?Quindi io mi sto inventando sta storia per denigrare un povero pezzente come te senza motivo?C'è la possibilità che un utente vicina a questa irene stia ricevendo un trattamento similare,ai vari alex,stermy,e compagnia bella....io se fossi al tuo posto non sarei tanto convinto di avere dalla tua parte il gestore,rifletti bene imbecille...!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora si continua ma stavolta in grande stile...!praticamente mi stai dando del farneticante....quindi confermi davanti a tutto il forum che non SAI chi si cela dietro l'utente "irene"giusto?Quindi io mi sto inventando sta storia per denigrare un povero pezzente come te senza motivo?C'è la possibilità che un utente vicina a questa irene stia ricevendo un trattamento similare,ai vari alex,stermy,e compagnia bella....io se fossi al tuo posto non sarei tanto convinto di avere dalla tua parte il gestore,rifletti bene imbecille...!


Vabbè che sei Oscuro, ma perchè non spieghi a parole chiare, per favore?


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè che sei Oscuro, ma perchè non spieghi a parole chiare, per favore?


Tranquillo che fra un pò chiarisco tutto,voglio vedere a che punto sto buffone continua sto teatrino!


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che fra un pò chiarisco tutto,voglio vedere a che punto sto buffone continua sto teatrino!


E voglio anche vedere chi gli andrà dietro....


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sarebbe facile
> se tu mi mollassi
> invece di fare il cane attaccato alla giacchetta no?
> 
> ...


No,sarebbe facile se tu incominciassi ad avere un atteggiamento da utente serio,se incominciassi ad avere rispetto un pò per tutti,sarebbe facile se incominciassi a capire che non sei così furbo da pensare di passarla sempre liscia,sarebbe facile incominciassi a portare rispetto alle donne di questo forum,se la piantassi con questo atteggiamento da mafiosetto di paese,sei un utente come tutti gli altri,che poi passi la tua vita qui dentro,hai scritto il doppio dei miei interventi a parità di mese di iscrizione, non ti autorizza a comportati da coglione anche se non potresti fare altrimenti,visto che sei coglione anche nel reale!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Come non detto...
Ti mollo lì là giacchetta
fai come ti pare

Mi pare evidente che hai giocato tutte le carte

e hai in mano solo delle scartele

Quindi ti mollo lì.

:blabla::blabla::blabla::ciao::ciao:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè che sei Oscuro, ma perchè non spieghi a parole chiare, per favore?


Perchè non può
Lui vive di pettegolezzi
e non ha le prove in mano
di quanto asserisce
boni tutti così

Ma figuriamoci se io devo giustificare cose qui dentro

Ma dimmi te...

Come se io dicessi
Sai Oscuro una certa panterona di nome tinkerbell mi ha detto che...

( vediamo se così la capisce)


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*COsa*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Come non detto...
> Ti mollo lì là giacchetta
> fai come ti pare
> 
> ...


Coglione dovevi mollare prima..!Non ho neanche chiamato il banco imbecille... altre che cartelle....!E ti avviso:vedi che quell'"utente" continui a poter scrivere liberamente....!Come ci si sente dall'altra parte?


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non può
> Lui vive di pettegolezzi
> e non ha le prove in mano
> di quanto asserisce
> ...


Dai che ci divertiamo!Tu non sai chi si cela dietro irene si o no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglione dovevi mollare prima..!Non ho neanche chiamato il banco imbecille... altre che cartelle....!E ti avviso:vedi che quell'"utente" continui a poter scrivere liberamente....!Come ci si sente dall'altra parte?


Da quale parte?

Vai avanti qualsiasi cosa tu farai
a me non può recare nessun danno...

Ripeto fai come credi

A me non interessa...

Manciata di byte...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che ci divertiamo!Tu non sai chi si cela dietro irene si o no?


Forse...
Ma non sono tenuto a risponderti...

Quindi ti pago con una moneta farlocca

Si ciela to mojere...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi cazzo è?
> Non me la ricordo...


Ecco chi sei!UN BUFFONE!Hai scritto che non ricordavi,che ero farneticante..adesso siamo passati al forse....forse un cazzo....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco chi sei!UN BUFFONE!Hai scritto che non ricordavi,che ero farneticante..adesso siamo passati al forse....forse un cazzo....


Si mi sono ricordato che dietro si cela tu sorella...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Quello che non capisci sor Oscuro
è che io non sono certo tenuto a risponderti
su qualsiasi cosa

nel modo che vuoi tu
perchè tu no magistrato e io imputato

quindi io ti do risposte così
per pigliarti per il culo

e per aizzarti la giacchetta così mordi no?

Tutto sommato io mi diverto con te...

Ma se vuoi altre risposte
hai il mio numero e telefonami

no?

O vieni a farmi gli auguri a capodanno

Ah lo sai che noi gente per male abbiamo organizzato per l'ultimo un ' orgetta a sei coppie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che non capisci sor Oscuro
> è che io non sono certo tenuto a risponderti
> su qualsiasi cosa
> 
> ...


Conte tu non sei tenuto a rispondermi,e adesso cerchi di buttarla in caciara,ma non fai ridere nessuno,proprio nessuno!Non eri tenuto a darmi del farneticante ma come un bimbo capriccioso per non ammettere... lo hai fatto sapendo che non farneticavo!Tu butti merda addosso a tutti,non ti fai scrupolo,e ora mi hai rotto il cazzo per davvero!Hai cercato di farmi passare per un cazzaro ben sapendo che non sono come te... e cosa pensi che adesso ci mettiamo a ridere?Adesso tutto il forum deve prendere atto che sei un buffone,un ciarlatano,questo sei,niente altro.Telefonare a te?ma cosa cazzo mi frega?Sono io che mi diverto con te....tu hai smesso di divertirti da un pò...e mi sembra molto chiaro...!Quanto ti sei divertito a sputtanare le confidenze delle donne che ti hanno rifiutato?Sei un bluff,ecco cosa intendevo quando scrivevo di te che sei un uomo senza onore,lo hai dimostrato anche oggi.Io farneticavo...che figura di merda che vai facendo e siamo solo all'inizio cazzone..


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mi sono ricordato che dietro si cela tu sorella...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


O forse il quadro antico?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte tu non sei tenuto a rispondermi,e adesso cerchi di buttarla in caciara,ma non fai ridere nessuno,proprio nessuno!Non eri tenuto a darmi del farneticante ma come un bimbo capriccioso per non ammettere... lo hai fatto sapendo che non farneticavo!Tu butti merda addosso a tutti,non ti fai scrupolo,e ora mi hai rotto il cazzo per davvero!Hai cercato di farmi passare per un cazzaro ben sapendo che non sono come te... e cosa pensi che adesso ci mettiamo a ridere?Adesso tutto il forum deve prendere atto che sei un buffone,un ciarlatano,questo sei,niente altro.Telefonare a te?ma cosa cazzo mi frega?Sono io che mi diverto con te....tu hai smesso di divertirti da un pò...e mi sembra molto chiaro...!Quanto ti sei divertito a sputtanare le confidenze delle donne che ti hanno rifiutato?Sei un bluff,ecco cosa intendevo quando scrivevo di te che sei un uomo senza onore,lo hai dimostrato anche oggi.Io farneticavo...che figura di merda che vai facendo e siamo solo all'inizio cazzone..


Procedi allora...
Tira fuori le tue carte...

Le prove...

Ti ripeto tu vivi di pettegolezzi...

Ma non hai nessuna prova....

Sembri tanto Fedifrago quando fai così

Sei identico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu prendi pezzi di post, frasi, ecc...ecc...e ne monti le cose...

Ma capito come sei
Io me la gioco come mi pare no?

Mettiamo che io conosca chi ci sia dietro a Irene

Che lo verrei dire qui in chiaro?

A te?

Tu non sei una persona per me...

Ma solo una manciata di byte....

Ecco allora anche sta Irene per me è solo una manciata di byte...

E sentiamo quali sarebbero le donne che mi hanno rifiutato?

Irene?

Tu mandami in privato una foto di sta irene che dici di conoscere
e io le confronto con certe foto inequivocabili....

E vediamo come si mette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu conosci il nome e cognome di questa Irene?


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Procedi allora...
> Tira fuori le tue carte...
> 
> Le prove...
> ...


Che fai ribalti la cosa?hai detto che non conoscevi.... che farneticavo....Sei patetico e alex con te aveva tutte le ragioni...!Quello che so io sono cazzi miei!Per te si mette male, ormai oltre che le tue risatine isteriche non puoi scrivere altro...Sarà contenta il quadro antico no?Vuoi capirlo che hai finito?hai perso quel minimo di credibilità che avevi...anche quella sei riuscito a perdere.Ma continua....che ci divertiamo per davvero...!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> O forse il quadro antico?


Va bene si allora Irene è mia moglie 
Contento adesso?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che fai ribalti la cosa?hai detto che non conoscevi.... che farneticavo....Sei patetico e alex con te aveva tutte le ragioni...!Quello che so io sono cazzi miei!Per te si mette male, ormai oltre che le tue risatine isteriche non puoi scrivere altro...Sarà contenta il quadro antico no?Vuoi capirlo che hai finito?hai perso quel minimo di credibilità che avevi...anche quella sei riuscito a perdere.Ma continua....che ci divertiamo per davvero...!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Che me frega a me della credibilità virtuale?

Dai continua...

Tu non sai NIENTE.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Va bene si allora Irene è mia moglie
> Contento adesso?


Ma no,tu non sai chi c'è dietro vero?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,tu non sai chi c'è dietro vero?


Mia moglie.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Che me frega a me della credibilità virtuale?
> 
> Dai continua...
> ...


Certo io non so nulla,butto a culo ed indovino..e vedrai che indovino molto altro vuoi scommettere grande cialtrone?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo io non so nulla,butto a culo ed indovino..e vedrai che indovino molto altro vuoi scommettere grande cialtrone?


Vieni avanti
sei sempre fermo lì

procedi...

Indaga....

Dai su...forza...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia moglie.


Non credo..............!


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Fermo^?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni avanti
> sei sempre fermo lì
> 
> procedi...
> ...


Fermo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Hai detto che non sapevi chi fosse:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi non ricordavi,adesso siamo al forse e al non sei tenuto a rispondere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi sto ammazzando dalle risate...!Ma pensa tu quelle disadattate qui dentro che ti credono persona affidabile,che figura....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo..............!


Allora tu zia...

Ma se lo sai dillo no?

Scrivilo qui in chiaro...

Avanti...

Si nasconde la signora tal dei tali, domiciliata in....che...

Avanti...

Se no non sei credibile no?

Fai il botto di sputtanamento del conte no?

Forza...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fermo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Hai detto che non sapevi chi fosse:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi non ricordavi,adesso siamo al forse e al non sei tenuto a rispondere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi sto ammazzando dalle risate...!Ma pensa tu quelle disadattate qui dentro che ti credono persona affidabile,che figura....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma chi sarebbero quelle che mi credono persona affidabile?

Mi sono mai proposto io come persona affidabile?

Sei tu quello...

Io sono l'anima nera numero uno qui dentro...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu zia...
> 
> Ma se lo sai dillo no?
> 
> ...


E perchè mai?A bello mio mica sono scemo quello scemo sei tu...:rotfl:!D'altronde potrei scrivere un nome inventato tu non sai nulla...io farnetico....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi sarebbero quelle che mi credono persona affidabile?
> 
> Mi sono mai proposto io come persona affidabile?
> 
> ...


Non stai facendo una grande figura...per nulla!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E perchè mai?A bello mio mica sono scemo quello scemo sei tu...:rotfl:!D'altronde potrei scrivere un nome inventato tu non sai nulla...io farnetico....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appunto.
Qui ti volevo.
E qui sei venuto.

Te lo scordi che io renda conto a te di una cosa.

Perchè tu non sei nella posizione di chiedermi nulla.

Tu sei costretto a proteggere la tua identità.

Non io.:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:

Perchè tu non sei in grado nemmeno di citare le fonti delle tue affermazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non stai facendo una grande figura...per nulla!


Ma sai quanto me ne frega a me?

Mica sono te.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Qui ti volevo.
> E qui sei venuto.
> 
> ...


SI si....simy mi conosce benissimo,e sono tenuto a ben altro...tu non mi devi conto di nulla,e la figura di merda che stai facendo davanti a tutto mi gratifica...!:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia moglie.


E dietro a tua moglie chi c'è?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI si....simy mi conosce benissimo,e sono tenuto a ben altro...tu non mi devi conto di nulla,e la figura di merda che stai facendo davanti a tutto mi gratifica...!:rotfl:


Perchè tiri in ballo terze persone?
Cosa c'entra la simy?
E' lei che ti ha raccontato certe cose di cui ora mi accusi?

O è stata sole tramite alex?

O sterminator su fonte Marì?

Dai avanti denuncia i fatti....

O è questa Irene in persona che ti ha raccontato certe cose?

O è stata la Matra?

O Farfalla?

Lothar?


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai quanto me ne frega a me?
> 
> Mica sono te.


Sono sicuro che non ti frega,non ti saresti messo in certe situazioni no?tu sai di essere quello che sei,però cerca di avere rispetto per gli altri e per le donne!Non sei così furbo sei solo un fessacchiotto di paese che manipola i poveri di cervello!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E dietro a tua moglie chi c'è?


Va a saperlo tu...
Fossi mai riuscito a beccarlo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che non ti frega,non ti saresti messo in certe situazioni no?tu sai di essere quello che sei,però cerca di avere rispetto per gli altri e per le donne!Non sei così furbo sei solo un fessacchiotto di paese che manipola i poveri di cervello!


Beh scemi loro che si fanno manipolare...
No?


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2013)

mi sa che più che altro non frega a nessuno.non capisco cosa t'importi oscuro


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè tiri in ballo terze persone?
> Cosa c'entra la simy?
> E' lei che ti ha raccontato certe cose di cui ora mi accusi?
> 
> ...


Ho buttato a culo...e ho indovinato,il mago oscuro....farnetica qui farnetica lì e ti fa un culo così...!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho buttato a culo...e ho indovinato,il mago oscuro....farnetica qui farnetica lì e ti fa un culo così...!


Indovinato cosa...?


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che più che altro non frega a nessuno.non capisco cosa t'importi oscuro


Mi importa eccome cara mia...!


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Che*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Indovinato cosa...?


Che sai benissimo che c'è dietro quel nick....!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che più che altro non frega a nessuno.non capisco cosa t'importi oscuro


Ecco appunto...
Neanche mi fossi ciulato so mojere...
voglio dire...

Lui sta a Roma e io sto a Vicenza

Dimmi che cazzo ne può sapere lui della mia vita reale

E di cosa faccio o non faccio in piazza...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi importa eccome cara mia...!


a me piaccioni i gialli, ma per scoprire l'assassino ci vuole un delitto. Non ho capito qual'è stato il delitto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che sai benissimo che c'è dietro quel nick....!


Mia moglie.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No...!*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia moglie.


noooo|Cmq hai fatto la tua figura,hai scritto che non sapevi,poi che forse sai,adesso non sei tenuto a rispondere.Questa è la tua credibilità.Fine.Ciao giullare....!:rotfl:e mi raccomando...comportati bene....se non continuo a indovinare...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> noooo|Cmq hai fatto la tua figura,hai scritto che non sapevi,poi che forse sai,adesso non sei tenuto a rispondere.Questa è la tua credibilità.Fine.Ciao giullare....!:rotfl:e mi raccomando...comportati bene....se non continuo a indovinare...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sto al tuo gioco no?
Per farti divertire...

Tu non hai niente in mano

Io si.

Assomigli a quello che negava il fatto che io gli avessi dato del denaro.

Bon io poi ho tirato fuori le ricevute firmate di suo pugno.

E allora?


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Ancora?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto al tuo gioco no?
> Per farti divertire...
> 
> Tu non hai niente in mano
> ...


Ancora?Insomma tu non sei mai sazio di figure di merda...:rotfl:E tu pensalo,e pensa che tiro a indovinare....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?Insomma tu non sei mai sazio di figure di merda...:rotfl:E tu pensalo,e pensa che tiro a indovinare....:rotfl:


Beh dal mio punto di vista sei tu quello che ricostruisci le storie arbitrariamente...
Non hai niente in meno..

Io si...

Ma come sai io non mi abbasso ai tuoi livelli...

Ho i miei principi.

Tu hai in mano solo un vecchio 3d di Tubarao.
Ecco cos'hai in mano

Devo linkartelo...?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?Insomma tu non sei mai sazio di figure di merda...:rotfl:E tu pensalo,e pensa che tiro a indovinare....:rotfl:


Tu prendi fischi per fiaschi
E non te ne rendi conto

Il forum ti ha dato alla testa

Hai bisogno di sentirti qualcuno

Ma è triste che possa esserlo solo qui dentro...

E fuori ci sia la mattanza quotidiana.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dal mio punto di vista sei tu quello che ricostruisci le storie arbitrariamente...
> Non hai niente in meno..
> 
> Io si...
> ...


Io non so di cosa parli giuro:rotfl:,vecchio 3d di tuba?:mrgreenai stra tranquillo su...tranquillo!


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*A me?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu prendi fischi per fiaschi
> E non te ne rendi conto
> 
> Il forum ti ha dato alla testa
> ...


Hai scritto il doppio dei miei post,stai sempre qui a giggionare e tanto altro....ed il forum ha dato la testa  a :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me?Vuoi far ridere tutti ancora?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scritto il doppio dei miei post,stai sempre qui a giggionare e tanto altro....ed il forum ha dato la testa  a :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me?Vuoi far ridere tutti ancora?:rotfl:


Beh io almeno ho idee...
Tu che cosa hai?

SOlo pipiì popò e culetto...

Che fanno ridere mia figlia e le sue amiche...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh io almeno ho idee...
> Tu che cosa hai?
> 
> SOlo pipiì popò e culetto...
> ...


 A si?cercare di scoparsi ogni utente donna le chiami idee?ricattare?sputtanare?tua figlia dovrebbe vergognarsi....!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A si?cercare di scoparsi ogni utente donna le chiami idee?ricattare?sputtanare?tua figlia dovrebbe vergognarsi....!



Vediamo allora...

Sentiamo chi sono quelle che si sono lamentate con te che io ho cercato di trombarle...

Dai su....

Ma non lo vedi che sono tutte cose solo nella tua testa
e con non hanno nessuna attinenza con la realtà?

Pensa alla tua di figlia che è meglio dai...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo allora...
> 
> Sentiamo chi sono quelle che si sono lamentate con te che io ho cercato di trombarle...
> 
> ...


Io non ho figli,,e dovresti saperlo...questo post identifica ancora meglio quello che sei!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho figli,,e dovresti saperlo...questo post identifica ancora meglio quello che sei!



E allora non puoi parlare dei figli altrui.
Che non sei preposto come educatore dei figli altrui.

Quindi dato che non hai
figli.

TACI.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Imbecille*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh io almeno ho idee...
> Tu che cosa hai?
> 
> SOlo pipiì popò e culetto...
> ...


Tua figlia l'hai tirata fuori tu,e non aggiungo altro,ma stai sereno,ti stai agitando troppo..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tua figlia l'hai tirata fuori tu,e non aggiungo altro,ma stai sereno,ti stai agitando troppo..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh ho detto il vero no?
Lei si diverte con i 3d di Oscuro e le storie anali.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ho detto il vero no?
> Lei si diverte con i 3d di Oscuro e le storie anali.


Se ha preso dal padre,bell'educazione direi...!Che fulgido esempio.Ciao nè!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ha preso dal padre,bell'educazione direi...!Che fulgido esempio.Ciao nè!:rotfl:


No io non mi diverto 
perchè purtroppo non ho più l'età in cui si rideva di pipì popò culetto
dimmi te se uno a 40 anni suonati è ridotto a ridere di certe cose...

Con le responsabilità che ha....

So anch'io se dopo arrivano i veri problemi della vita inizia a piagnere e frignare....


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Be*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No io non mi diverto
> perchè purtroppo non ho più l'età in cui si rideva di pipì popò culetto
> dimmi te se uno a 40 anni suonati è ridotto a ridere di certe cose...
> 
> ...


Dimmi tu se a 46 anni tu fai queste figure,non so chi è ...tu farnetichi...,forse...,anzi si ma non ti rispondo....,dai dai su con la vita.,e tua figlia legge...un bel quadretto no?uno che si permette di insultare i romani e napoletani fancazzisti qui,mangiapane li e sta tutto il santo giorno piantato qui dentro.... hai scritto 36000 post.Per non aggiungere i comportamenti che hai da mafiosetto divertendoti a ricattare che ti ha inopinatamente fatto confidenze...!Tua figlia può essere orgogliosa no?


----------

